#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-20
<majid> با سلام-یه مشکل ؛  چرا با فایرفاکس نمیشه پرداخت انترنتی کرد؟
<satanix7> majid: too che site i?
<majid> همه
<satanix7> majid: man moshkeli nadaram, hamin dirooz vaase bank e saman pardakht kardam
<majid> nemidonam chera vase man nemikone
<majid> hata az sito.ir mikham bekham.
<satanix7> majid: che error i mide? return nemikone be site e asli?
<majid> sabr kon
<majid> khataie amniatie.
<majid> ya ekhtare amniati
<majid> با سلام-یه مشکل ؛  چرا با فایرفاکس نمیشه پرداخت انترنتی کرد؟
<satanix7> majid: ekhtaaresh chie?
<majid> aslan ekhtar nemide -alamate zardrange polic
<majid> ssl-erroor_bad-cert_doman
<everplays> heh! IE-e ahmagh ssl certificate ro check nemikone (albate khodeshoon khamoosh mikonan) bad vaghti ssl moshkel dare va firefox mige fekr mikonan tik az firefox-e
 * everplays vaghean kojaye donyaim?
<masih> salam bebakhshid dustan man koja mitunam code sorse kernel linux ro peyda konam?
<ebrahim> Salaam masih. http://kernel.org
<masih> salam;na inke code asli man poroje daram baraye compaile hasteye linux man cod mikham na versione jadido.
<ramanK> masih: lotfan vazeh tar tozih bedin donbale chi hastin
<masih> من بايد كنفرانسي در مورد "كامپايل هسته لينوكس" بدم و استاد گفتن كه بايد كد بزنم و نتيجه رو ببينم و توضيح بدم قبلا من اينجا از بقيه كمك گرفتم و گفتن به صورت توزيع لايو كد بزنم و ببينم ولي نمي دونم از كجا توزيع لايو بايد ببينم و سايت ubuntu و mint رو مØ
<masih> helpe kernel ro koja mitunam, peyda konam?
<ilius> masih: سرچ کن کامپایل کرنل لینوکس
<ilius> masih: توی گوگل
<ilius> masih: البته بصورت لایو سخته. ممکنه پیش‌نیازهایی لازم باشه نصب کنی تا بتونی کرنل کامپایل کنی
<ilius> masih: برای دانلود اوبونتو هم http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Masih> چطوري ميتونم فايل لينوكس كه از سايت kernel.orgگرفتم رو از حالت .gzipخارج كنم ؟
 * mohi is wondering...
<mohi> !hi
<ramanK> Masih: age rush rast click koni va gozine extract ro bezani
<ramanK> mohi: hi !
<mohi> :)
<Masih> che tori mitonam pasworde root ro be dast biyaram?
<Masih> mikham file jadidi ro ke az kernel .org gereftam ro nasb konam?
<ramanK> Masih: ba haman karbari ke dar hengame nasbe ubuntu ijad kardid va az tarighe dasture "sudo" va ba password haman karbar mitavanid dastrasi root dashte bashid
<mohi> Masih: avalin bari k b root pass bedid, hamoon mishe root. age ta hala nadadin, hamin alan mitoonin in karo bokonin
<Guest84341> چطوري لينوكسما فارسي كنم جگر
<Masih> من بايد چطوري هسته لينوكس كامپايل كنم/
<Masih> كسي نبود كمكم كنه
<Masih> ممنووووووووووووووووووووووووون
<Masih> ااعاعغععععععععععععع
<Masih> كمك
<mohi> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sanjab> سلام
<sanjab> ببخشید کسی میدونه ورژن گراب تو ابانتو 10.04 چنده؟
<mohsen_> salam
 * ahmadhesni nemidoone in chi az joonesh mikhad!!
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45718 package 'virtualbox-2.2': error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ahmadhesni> harchi mikham nasb konam aval ino mige!
 * WhiteCrow1 salam baro bax
<farhang1> sepehr: m
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45718 package 'virtualbox-2.2': error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ahmadhesni> aptitude upgrade
 * WhiteCrow1 bax bye
<Hojjat> Is there anyone here?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-21
<mahsa>  salm lotfan be man begooid dar linux chegooneh ramz root ra peida konam lotfan sari
<mahsa> ميخوام كرنل رو نصب كنم گام به گام برام بگيد خواهش ميكنم
<mahsa> تورا خدا يكي كمك كنه امروز فقط وقت دارم
<mahsa> لطفا يك سايت براي پيدا كردن فارسي نمودن لينوكس معرفي كنيد
<mahsa_> سلام ميشه مراحل  نصب كرنل لينوكسا بگيد خواهش ميكنم
<mahsa_> رمز روت لينوكس چيه
<mahsa_> چراتو محيط ترمينال هيچ كدوم از دستوراتمون اجرا نميشه
<mosen_>  $ /cp *.ttf /usr/X۱۱R۶/lib/X۱۱/fonts/TTFـ$/ cp fa /usr/X۱۱R۶/lib/X۱۱/xkb/symbols-
<mosen_>  چرا اين دو دستور درمحيط ترمينال اجرا نميشه   $ /cp *.ttf /usr/X۱۱R۶/lib/X۱۱/fonts/TTFـ$/ cp fa /usr/X۱۱R۶/lib/X۱۱/xkb/symbols-
<AliTarihi> بالاخره یه شبه راهنما!
<AliTarihi> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,16704.0.html <- :D
<deer> سلام من در مورد كامپايل كرنل  لينوكس اطلاعات ميخوام خواهش ميكنم
<mrglinux> چه اطلاعاتی؟
<deer> به هم گفتند بايد رمز روتا پيدا كنم
<mrglinux> پیدا کنی ؟ مگه نداری ؟ :-D
<deer> كدهاي كرنلا دارم روي لينوكس كپي كردم اما دستوراتا  اجرا نمي كنه
<mrglinux> توزیع لینوکست چیه
<deer> من اطلاعاتم خيلي كمه ميشه يكم با توضيح بهم بگي چيكار كنم
<deer> چي شد من منتظرم
<mrglinux> سوال اول لینوکست چیه؟ سوال دوم چرا میخای کرنل را کامپایل کنی ؟
<mrglinux> deer: lotfan mano highlight kon .man nemitonam montazer beshinam to in safhe ye chizi minevisi javbeto bedam. mano highlight kon motvajeh besham :P
<deer> من بايد پروژهاي اماده كنم در مورد كامپايل كردن كرنل لينوكس ميخوام فايلشا از حالت فشرده در بيارم دستورا توي محيط لينوكس فدورا ران نميشه
<mrglinux>  deer: che tozie sar sakhti entekhab kardi vase karet. dar morede linux chegadr midoni?
<deer> من مطلب در موردش دارم فقط بايد توي محيطش يه دستور اجرا كنم هر دستوري
<mrglinux> این جواب سوال من نبود. چقدر لینوکس بلدی؟
<mrglinux> من نپرسیدم چقدر مطلب در مورد لینوکس داری گفتم چقدر لینوکس بلدی :P ؟
<deer> هيچي خواهش ميكنم كمكم كن
<mrglinux> خوب ببین من نمیتونم کمکت کنم چون به شخصه اصلا زمانشو ندارم به دلیل اینکه ۱. تو لینوکس اصلا بلد نیستی و کلی باید یاد بگیری تا حالا اگه راهنمایی هم میکنم بدردت بخوره و من زمان یاد دادن کل لینوکس یا ابتدایی ترین چیزا را ندارم اصلا و خودت باید زحمتشو بکشی :P
<mrglinux> ;-)
<deer> ببين من لينوكسا نصب كردم كدهاي كرنل را نصب كردم توي ترمينال دستور اينكه كدها را از حالت فشرده در بيارم  مينويسم اما جواب نميده
<mrglinux> یعنی تو تنها مشکلت اینه فایل های ارشیو را باز کنی؟ :-D اکسترکت کنی/
<mrglinux> ؟
<deer> اره
<deer> اكستركت يعني چي؟
<mrglinux> tar -xvvf <file>.tar.bz
<mrglinux> in dasotreshe
<deer> اين دستورتوترمينال اجرا نميشه چرا/ مينويسه comand not found
<deer> توزيع لينوكسم fedora است
<AliTarihi> ما اوبونتو بیشتر کار می کنیم
<AliTarihi> کانال fedora-ir
<AliTarihi> مال کاربران فارسی زبان فدورا هست
<deer> ممنون
<AliTarihi> #fedora-ir
<Sahar> Salam be hame doostan
<Sahar> man 1 soal daram kasi hast ke betoone komakam kone?
<ebrahim> !ask Sahar
<ebrahim> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ebrahim> !help Sahar
<ebrahim> !help | Sahar
<lubotu3> Sahar: please see above
<ebrahim> hehe! pir shodim yademoon rafteha!
<satanix7> ebrahim: belakhare taklif e sarbaazi am moshakhas shod, sarbaaz shodam, bezaar naame ash biaad bad bebinam chi kaar bayad bokonam vaase amrie
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bar baro bax 
<WhiteCrow1>  narcislinux salam aziz hasti 1 min 1 ? azat beporsam
<Abismo> سلام . من برنامه ایوولوشن میل رو از ابونتو حذف کردم و به جاش موزیلا تاندربرد نصب کردم الان وقتی از تسک بار روی میل و بقیه گزینه های مربوط بهش کلیک میکنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته.چطور میشه یک برنامه رو تبدیل به برنامه پیش فرض مثل میل کرد ؟
<Abismo> سلام . من برنامه ایوولوشن میل رو از ابونتو حذف کردم و به جاش موزیلا تاندربرد نصب کردم الان وقتی از تسک بار روی میل و بقیه گزینه های مربوط بهش کلیک میکنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته.چطور میشه یک برنامه رو تبدیل به برنامه پیش فرض مثل میل کرد ؟
<test1> hello all
<test1> is the anyone using a dvb device (Digital TV) under linux ?
<test1_> hello
<test1_> is there anyone using the DVB (Digital TV) under linux ?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-22
<deer> سلام ميخوام دستور lib  را توي محيط فدورا هجرا كنم چطوريه
<ilius> deer: چنین دستوری ندیدم
<ilius> deer: چه کاری میخواید انجام بدید؟
<ilius> libtool؟
<deer> ميخوام دايركتوري هاي boot را نشون بدم
<ilius> deer: سوالتون واضح نیست!
<ilius> deer: /boot ?
<deer> من توي محيط ترمينال ميخوام /bootرا اجرا كنم
<ilius> deer: اون یک دایرکتوری هست
<ilius> deer: دایرکتوری رو اجرا نمی‌کنن
<ilius> deer: اگه میخواید لیست محتویاتش رو ببینید
<ilius> deer: ls -l /boot
<deer> باشه ميخوام با زدن يه دستور محتوياتشا نشون بدم
<ilius> deer: همون دستور که دادم
<deer> بايد توي چه محيطي باشم
<ilius> deer: "man ls" ham option haye dige sh ro neshun mide
<deer> ببين من ميخوام كرنلا كامپايل كنم در حد اجراي يه دستور كرنلا ميخوام توي شاخه يوزر بزارم اما نميشه
<deer> خواهش ميكنم يكم سريع
<deer> ايجاد اتصال مودم
<negar> ايجاد اتصال مودم
<negar> تو را خدا جواب بديد
<negar> چرا كسي جواب نميده
<ilius> negar: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<ilius> deer: مشکل دقیقا چیه؟
<negar> ساخت يك connection جديد
<deer> كسي نيست
<negar> تورا خدا يكي جواب بده عجله دارم م
<ilius> negar: ADSL ?
 * ilius wonders from ugly questions!
<negar> بله
<ilius> negar: pppoeconf
<ilius> negar: سرچ کنید خیلی جواب داده شده
<nani_> سلام كد مخصوص فعال كردن فايروال فارسي را بهم مي گيد؟؟؟؟؟؟
<nani_> خواهش مي كنم
<ilius> nani_: search for iptables in Google
<fakhteh> salam
<fakhteh> dustane gerami man donbale ye chat roomi migardam ke dar morede sarmaye va barnameh rizi baraye sarmaye dary bashad mitunid komakam konid/
<test1_> salam, kasi hast ke tooneste bashe ba ubuntu ba DVB (Digital TV) television ro rah bendaze ?
<ilius> test1_: DVB-T ?
<ilius> test1_: kaffeine
<ilius> test1_: بستگی به مارکش داره. شانس بیارید که پشتیبانی کنه
<ilius> test1_: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/HardwareSupport/DVB/SkyStar/SS2Rev2.8A
<test1_> ilius, shoma che kardi ? ba kaffeine khoob hameie kanala ro migiri ?
<ilius> test1_: مدل کارتم رو نمی‌شناخت فکر کنم
<ilius> test1_: کیفیتش هم بد بود حتی توی ویندوز! اشتباه کردن مارم معروفی نگرفتم
<ilius> *مارک
<ilius> test1_: الان دقیقا یادم نیست! خیلی وقته ازش استفاده نمی‌کنم. فقط جام جهانی استفاده می‌کردم
<ilius> test1_: :-D
<somaye> AliTarihi: salam
<somaye> AliTarihi: http://www.djangoproject.com/download/
<somaye> in linko bebin
<test1_> salam man iek modeli gereftam ke be USB vasl mishe va
<Guest77079> salam
<test1_> ham too Windows va ham too linux Tasviresh khoobe vali to linux
<test1_> faghat ieki az shabakeha seda dare va baghie kanal ha faghat tasvir daran
<test1_> albatte too linux faghat ba kaffeine toonestam azash estefade konam va hanooz baghie narmafzarha javab nadadan :-(
<amir_> salam
<amir_> be hame
<amir_> agha ma ye soal darim az ki beporsim?
<Guest79053> ?
<Guest79053> kasi nist?
<test1_> khob bepors
<Guest77079> man ba barmaye mc dar hal copy kardan yek file be darone ye system dige bodam ke error "can't write target file"a.WSF" no space left on device " ro be man dad
<Guest79053> alan miporsam
<Guest77079> kasi mitone mano rahnamaii kone?
<Guest79053> man mikhastam barnameye gaussian ro nasb konam
<Guest79053> moghe compile error mide mige
<Guest79053> no such file or directory
<Guest79053> dar sorati ke hamchin fili ke man ejra mikonam mojode
<test1_> uest77079, va khob in ke khodesh eshkal ro gofte dige!!
<Guest79053> na dige
<AliTarihi> somaye, سلام. دیدم لینک رو :)
<Guest79053> na dige
<test1_> uest77079, too oonjaii ke file dashte kopi mishode jaie bishtari namoonde va por shode dige
<Guest77079> na
<Guest77079> chon man onja ro khali kardam
<Guest77079> vali bazam error midad
<test1_> uest77079, be har hal oon fek mikone ke por shode
<Guest77079> mige engar temp system khode man pore
<somaye> AliTarihi: man alan az un linky ke balaye safhe samte raste balash ino neveshte:For the impatient
<Guest77079> vali man nemidam ke bayad chi ro hazf konam
<somaye> ?
<somaye> jadidtarin versiono dl konam
<AliTarihi> خب ؟
<somaye> AliTarihi: az unja jadidtarin versione in fram worko dl konam
<somaye> ?
<AliTarihi> بهتره همون نسخه دانلود بشه
<AliTarihi> Û±.Û².Û³
<somaye> AliTarihi: shoma ta hala ba frame work kar kardin?
<AliTarihi> نه اما اسمش رو شنیدم
<AliTarihi> یک چارچوب معروفه برای پایتون
<somaye> AliTarihi: ok thanks
<somaye> amidelalune: ebraminio everplays h0n3st ilius jeus__ jussi locobot_5 lubotu3 maleknet soroush_ test1_ ubuntulog :bacheha kasy hast ke kar kardan ba fram worko balad bashe?
<h0n3st> somaye, not me!
<jeus__> framework Chi ?
<maleknet> somaye, che frameworki
<maleknet> :D
<jeus__> somaye, :-?
<amidelalune> somaye, lotfan hame ro tag nakon
<jussi> :/
<jeus__> somaye, somaye halet khobe dokhtaram ?
<everplays> err! in che joor highlight kardane?
<amidelalune> everplays, shayad ghesmat bude hamo bebinim, khubi baba?
<everplays> amidelalune, bah bah! dude chetori?
<amidelalune> everplays, ghorbunet beram, khubam, karo bar radife? morattabe? mashad nemiyay?
<somaye> bacheha mazerat mikham az hamegi
<somaye> valy khob chi mishe soalamo az hame beporsam?
<amidelalune> somaye, vaghti tuye chanal miporsi yani soal ro az hame porsidi ;)
<maleknet> everplays, Che tori Dude :D
<everplays> maleknet, khoob dude, khodet chetori?
<everplays> amidelalune, pish mire dude :)
<amidelalune> everplays, eyval dude
 * amidelalune duuuuuuuuuuuuude
<maleknet> everplays, Hey hastim akharesh ezcomponent ro be agavi vasl kardam
<everplays> maleknet, eyval! ba hamoon harekat-e static?
<maleknet> everplays, No :D
<maleknet> everplays, khodam WorkflowExecution jedid neveshtam
<maleknet> everplays, hamchenin WorkflowDatabase storage jadid
<everplays> maleknet, mage tooshoon dari chi kar mikoni ke rewrite mikhast dude? sakhtar-e table-a ro dast zadi?
<maleknet> everplays, na sakhtar ro avaz nakardam
<maleknet> everplays, hala sare forsat neshonet midam
<everplays> hmm ;)
<ilius> AliTarihi: از این به بعد هر کی همه رو پینگ کرد کیکش کنید :-D
 * everplays votes up for kicking ilius 
<ilius> everplays: kasi az shoma vote nakhast ;-)
<everplays> :D
<everplays> ilius, agha bia vase inke democracy ro tarvij konim hamino too channel be ray bezarim :D
<ilius> everplays: bezarim :)
<ilius> everplays: ta bekhad be natije berese man khodam raftam :-D
<ilius> everplays: saate karam tamun shode daram miram khune
<everplays> ilius, haha :P khosh begzare dude
<ilius> everplays: :)
<AliTarihi> ilius, حتما :D
<AliTarihi> من رو ولی پینگ نکرد!
<ilius> AliTarihi: خلاصه bulk ping
<ilius> AliTarihi: :P
<ilius> AliTarihi: بیشتر از ۳ نفر رو میشه تصویب کنیم جرم جرایم رایانه‌ای کانال
<ilius> *جزپ
<ilius> *جزو
<Abismo_> یکی به داد من برسه
<Abismo_> یکی به داد من برسه
<hamed> ?
<Abismo_> متاسفانه تجربه شخصی من در این یک ماه و نیمی که از لینوکس استفاده میکنم اصلن جالب نبوده. از تمام کارهام افتادم. نه میتونم راحت کارهای پی دی اف که مربوط به درسم هست انجام بدم نه میتونم کار طراحی و ویرایش عکس درست حسابی انجام بدم نه یه بازی آدم حس
<ramanK> Abismo_: salam
<ramanK> Abismo_: masalan dar morede virayeshe aks che niyaz hayi darid ke bar avorde nemishe ?
<Abismo_> gimp ablahanas
<Abismo_> vaghean dar hade photoshop nis
<Abismo_> paint.net aslan ye virayeshgare rastere khob nis
<Abismo_> vase vector ham corel draw ro gir nayavordam ya hich barnameye moshabehi ke to linux on karo dar on sath anjam bede
<Abismo_> مساله بعدی درباره پی دی اف
<Abismo_> من خودم ۵۰ بار تو همین چت روم از عزیزان خواستم یه راهی بهم بدن بتونم پی دی اف هارو مدیریت کنم و قسمت قسمت کنم یا بتونم قفل هایی مثل پی اف ایکس رو ازشون بردارم
<Abismo_> ولی هیچ چیزی معرفی نکردن جز ادوب ریدر !!
<Abismo_> درباره بازی هم که بهتره چیزی نگم
<ramanK> Abismo_: chera umadin tu linux ?
<Abismo_> درضمن با اپن آفیس هم خیلی مشکل دارم و خیلی نقطه ضعف دیدم توش. صحبتی که هست اینه که من واسه ویندوز هم هزینه خاصی پرداخت نمیکردم یا واسه نرم افزارهایی مثل فتوشاپ و ماکروسافت آفیس. واسه همین نمیدونم مساله مجانی بودن تو ایران دقیقن چقدر مصداق میت
<ramanK> Abismo_: fekr mikonam shayad beshe behtar bahso edame bedim age man betunam bedunam shoma chi shod ke umadin be donyaye linux ? :)
<Abismo_> خوب خیلی تعریفشو شنیدم خیلی تو سایت های مختلف از برتری هاش گفتن ولی من که برتری خاصی ندیدم فقط به جز اینکه نیاز به یه آنتی ویروس اریجینال نیست مدام. که اونم زیاد مطمین نیستم
<ramanK> Abismo_: ahan
<ramanK> Abismo_: ejaze bedid man ye jur dige (nazare shakhsiye khodam va kheiliyaye dige) linux ro be shoma moarefi konam
<ramanK> Abismo_: ma dashtim zindegi mikardim tuye donyayi ke sarmaye dari say mikard ba mahdud kardane masraf konande ha sude bishtari be dast biyare
<Abismo_> خوب من نه هکرم نه برنامه نویس.رشته تحصیلیم هم کارشناسی اقتصاد بودم الان علوم سیاسی. تصور میکردم ابونتو یک نسخه مناسب کاربران عادی باشه
<ramanK> Abismo_: na
<ramanK> Abismo_: tu edameye sohbat ham mikhastam begam ke linux ye system amele kheili monaseb baraye anjame hameye karaye karbarane computer nist
<ramanK> Abismo_: shoma be donbale chi hastid ? ye narm afzare kheili herfeyi ? pas aghlab bayad be donbale noskhe haye tejari bashid
<ramanK> Abismo_: ke ziyad ba farhange linux jur dar nemiyan
<ramanK> Abismo_: inja ma harchi darim hasele talashe afradi bude ke az in kar lezzat mibordan , na ye kare tejari va kheili herfeyi
<Abismo_> من ماهیت لینوکس رو ستایش میکنم.خیلی خوب هست که همه میتونن از نرم افزارهای مجانی استفاده کنن بدون محدودیت. ولی موش آزمایشی شدن با ورژن های بتا و آلفا و.. به نظرم زیاد صورت خوشی نداره
<Abismo_> جدا از اینکه تو همین یه ماه و نیم واقعن تو خیلی کارها اذیت شدم
<ramanK> Abismo_: fekr mikonam man ham shomaro dark mikonam. khode man ham kheili oghat az in hame moshkelat azorde misham
<ramanK> Abismo_: mamulan karbara tuye donyaye linuxi do ta moshkel daran:
<ramanK> Abismo_: 1- nabude narm afzaraye monaseb : ke vaghean nemishe karish kard
<ramanK> Abismo_: 2-moshkelate khode system amel : ke shayad ba taghyire distro vaziyat kami behtar beshe
<ramanK> Abismo_: moteasefane Ubuntu ham dar sal haye akhir aslan az nazare paydari khub amal nakarde
<Abismo_> من پسر عمم دانشجوی کامپیوتر هست اصلن ابونتو رو قبول نداره خودش فدورا داره
<ramanK> Abismo_: mitunid distro haye digaro ham emtehan konid , shayad natije mosbati dashte bashe baratun
<Abismo_> الان جوری شده که من تو ابونتو نمیتونم کار کنم واسه همین موقع کار میرم ویندوز.و حتی موقع وب گردی هم چون نرم افزارهای پراکسی ندیدم تو لینوکس و همینطور این مساله که نحوه نمایش دادن متون فارسی در ابونتو کمی آزار دهنده هست بازم مجبورم برم ویندوز.ح
<ramanK> Abismo_: khob bazi az in moshkelat shayad ghabele hal bashe
<ramanK> Abismo_: shoma ba nasbe font haye farsi ham hamchenan site haye farsi benazaretun azar dahandast ?
<Abismo_> نمیدونم حتی تو چت یاهو میل که میخوام تایپ کنم یه جوری هست فونت ها
<Abismo_> فکر کنم متوجه میشید منظورم چیه
<Abismo_> تعداد مشکلاتی که بهش برخوردم تو ابونتو خیلی زیاده
<ramanK> Abismo_: khob , baraye hamin font ha , shoma font farsi nasb kardid ?
<Abismo_> من همچنان نمیدونم پسوند نرم افزارهایی که برای ابونتو دانلود میکنم باید چی باشه
<Abismo_> va,,,
<Abismo_>  deb ? tar ? rpm ?gz?
<ramanK> Abismo_: man fekr mikonam moshkelate ziyadi ke dashtin baes shode kheili sardargom beshid , age bekhayd mitunim baham say konim bazi az in moshkelato tak tak hal konim
<ramanK> Abismo_: age ham felan sharayete monasebi nadarin shayad betunin mano badan tu hamin channel peida konin
<ramanK> Abismo_: man disconnect shodam , age pasokhi dadi lotfan dobare ersal konid
<Abismo_> خیلی ممنونم
<Abismo_> یکی از مشکلاتی که دیدم این هست که کلن یه سیستم هلپ و ساپورت کامل مثل ویندوز نداره
<Abismo_> ویندوز تقریبن برای هر مشکلی یه سیستم کمک رسانی آُفلاین داره
<Abismo_> هرچند انگلیسی و شاید زیادی خلاصه باشه ولی باز هم چند بار به درد من خورده تا به حال
<Abismo_> الان من نمیدونم چطور باید برنامه های پیش فرضم رو انتخاب کنم
<ramanK> Abismo_: manzuretun az barname haye pishfarz chie ?
<Abismo_> مثلن من سیستم میل ایوولوشن که به صورت پیش فرض روی ابونتو نصب بود رو حذف کردم و به جاش موزیلا تاندربرد نصب کردم
<Abismo_> ولی وقتی از تسک بار روی میل کلیک میکنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته
<Abismo_> default programs
<Abismo_> نمیدونم چطور توضیح بدم
<Abismo_> preffered applications
<Abismo_> یعنی به صورت پیش فرض وقتی بر فرض روی یک فایل ام پی تری کلیک میکنید اون رو با جت آودیو پخش کنه یا مدیا پلیر
<Abismo_> یه همچین چیزی
<ramanK> Abismo_: ahan
<ramanK> Abismo_: negah konid do bakhsh baraye in manzur vojud dare
<ramanK> Abismo_: man disconnect shodam
<ramanK> Abismo_: rahe avval ine :
<ramanK> Abismo_: meny System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<ramanK> menu*
<ramanK> Abismo_: inja shoma mitunid narm afzar haye rayej mesle web browser va mail reader ro moshakhas konid
<ramanK> Abismo_: ghesmate dovvom marbut mishe be inke che formatio che narmafzari baz kone
<ramanK> Abismo_: baraye inkar ruye file morede nazar rast click konid va gozine Open With Other Application ro entekhab konid
<Abismo_> الان همین مشکلی که دارم
<Abismo_> یعنی میخوام برنامه پیش فرض سرویس ایمیلم
<Abismo_> یه جای ایوولوشن میل تبدیل به تاندربرد بشه
<Abismo_> که وقتی از پنل چت و میل در چت باکس روی میل کلیک میکنم
<Abismo_> میخوام تاندربرد باز بشه همونطور که قبلن ایوولوشن باز میشد
<Abismo_> راهی نیست؟
<ramanK> Abismo_: alan ba hamin taghyir be in natije nemiresid ?
<Abismo_> من این پریفرد اپلیکیشنس رو قبلن میل ریدرم رو تاندربرد کرده بودم
<Abismo_> ولی همچنان وقتی روی اون قسمت از تسک بار کلیک میکردم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفتاد
<Abismo_> یعنی من نکرده بودم
<Abismo_> خودش شده بود بعد از نصب انگار
<ramanK> Abismo_: chand lahze sabr konid
<ramanK> Abismo_: be nazar rahe hallo peida kardam. man khodam daram thunderbird ro download mikonam ta emtehanesh konam age inja dorost kar kard nahveye karo behetun migam
<Abismo_> تاندربرد خیلی کارش درست هست
<Abismo_> کلن کمپانی موزیلا همه کارهاش خوب هست
<Abismo_> من از این و فایرفاکس کاملن راضی بودم
<Abismo_> یه مساله خیلی مهمی هم که دارم
<Abismo_> این هست که من نمیدونم دقیقن باید چه فایل اجرایی دانلود کنم
<Abismo_> من میدونم برفرض بزرگترین فایل اجرایی ویندوز
<Abismo_> exe هست
<Abismo_> یا در مکینتش dmg
<Abismo_> ولی لینوکس ۳۰ تا ازین فایل ها داره
<ramanK> Abismo_: shoma taghriban hich vaght niyaz nadarin ye file ro baraye nasb tu ubuntu download konid
<Abismo_> یه مثال روشنش این صفحه هست :
<Abismo_> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<ramanK> Abismo_: aghlabe distro haye linux ye package manager va online repository daran
<Abismo_> به طور مثال این
<Abismo_> من به عنوان یه کاربر ابونتو نمیدونم باید کدوم یک از اینهارو دانلود کنم
<Abismo_> کمپانی ای وی جی هم به اندازه کافی معروف هست
<ramanK> Abismo_: package haye narm afzariye ubuntu ba pasvande deb hastand
<ramanK> Abismo_: kafiye downloadeshun konid va ba double-click ejra va nasbeshun konid
<Abismo_> دیدید این صفحه رو؟
<Abismo_> گیج کننده نیست؟
<ramanK> Abismo_: bale
<ramanK> Abismo_: ta hodudi bale ;)
<Abismo_> مشکل بعدی اینجاست که این نرم افزارهای لینوکس تو اکثر سایت ها تفکیک نشدن
<Abismo_> مثلن یه سایت بزرگی مثل cnet
<Abismo_> یا softpedia
<Abismo_> فقط مشخص کرده که برنامه مناسب لینوکس هست ولی ننوشته چه لینوکسی
<ramanK> Abismo_: negah konid kollan be se shekl narm afzar vase linux tozi mishe
<ramanK> Abismo_: ye sheklesh file hayi ba pasvande "run" hastand ke ruye har linuxi mamulan ejra mishan
<nixoeen> Abismo_: che linuxi ?! Linux linuxe dige :)
<ramanK> Abismo_: shekle dovvom file haye source ba pasvane mamulan tar.gz hastand ke khode barname ejrayi nistan balke source code un hastan va ruye har linuxi mitunan compile beshan va ejra beshan
<Abismo_> من الان نرم افزار با فرمت bz2
<Abismo_> دانلود کردم از cnet
<Abismo_> نصب نشد هرکار کردم
<ramanK> Abismo_: mitunid linkesho bedid ?
<Abismo_> بله حتمن
<Abismo_> http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/download/?product=thunderbird-3.1.7&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Abismo_> همین تاندربرد که از وب سایت شرکت موزیلا دانلود میشه
<Abismo_> و نوشته برای سیستم عامل لینوکس
<ramanK> Abismo_: khob shoma nabayad hamchin file i ro download mikardin
<Abismo_> بعدش از  software center استفاده کردم
<Abismo_> و نصب کردم
<Abismo_> ولی در کل کمی گیج کننده هست
<ramanK> Abismo_: negah konid , shoma bayad kollan didetuno nesbat be nasbe narm afzar tu linux avaz konid
<Abismo_> خوب تو ویندوز اکثرن exe بود
<nixoeen> Abismo_: hamun .tar.bz2 e ham mitune too linuxetun kar kone
<ramanK> Abismo_: tu linux kheili kam pish miyad karbar narm afzario az internet khodesh download kone va nasb kone
<Abismo_> تو مکینتش هم یه مدت کوتاهی مک بوک دستم بود dmg بود
<nixoeen> Abismo_: hala age natunestid raah bendazidesh masaleye digast.
<Abismo_> منم که گفتم وارد نیستم زیاد. خوب من نه هکرم نه برنامه نویس.
<ramanK> Abismo_: bale , baraye hamin man say daram shomaro be in mozuate gheire mamul ashna konam
<Abismo_> با آقای  nixoeen بودم
<nixoeen> Abismo_: niazi ham nist bashid. Kafie uno too /opt baz konid, va bad uno ejra konid
<Abismo_> ولی واقعن از شما ممنونم
<ramanK> Abismo_: bish az %95 mavared shoma bayad narm afzar hatuno az tarighe software center nasb konid
<Abismo_> خوب خیلی محدود هست نرم افزارهای موجود در سافت ور سنتر
<Abismo_> به خصوص بخش مالتیمدیا و گیم
<ramanK> Abismo_: dar negahe avval mahdud be nazar mirese ke dalayele ghanuni dare
<Abismo_> آٰرشیو سایت هایی مثل سی نت یا سافت پدیا خیلی کامل تر هست
<Abismo_> در حالی که اونها هم اکثرن فری ور هستن
<ramanK> Abismo_: software center be in shekl kar mikone ke ye seri repository mishnase
<ramanK> Abismo_: ye repository ye makhzane online hast ke narm afzar haro negah midare
<ramanK> Abismo_: alave bar repository haye pishfarz , repository haye kheili ziyadi ham hast ke narm afzar haye ezafio dar ekhtiyare shoma gharar mide
<ramanK> Abismo_: kafio shoma address repository ro be software center moarefi konid
<ramanK> Abismo_: intori be narm afzar haye kheili bishtari dastrasi khahid dasht
<Abismo_> الان همین ای وی جی رو میشه تست کنید؟
<Abismo_> آنتی ویروس ای وی جی سرور ۲۰۱۱ که لینک دادم
<Abismo_> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<Abismo_> چطور میشه این رو از طریق سافت ور سنتر نصب کرد؟
<ramanK> Abismo_: chand lahze sabr konid
<nixoeen> Abismo_: kafie http://download.avgfree.com/filedir/inst/avg85flx-r863-a3205.i386.sh ro download konid
<nixoeen> Abismo_: bad tooye terminal, va jayi ke un hast benevisid: sudo sh avg85flx-r863-a3205.i386.sh
<Abismo_> یه سوال پیش اومد
<Abismo_> آقای ramanK
<Abismo_> گفتند که پسوند اجرایی نرم افزارهای ابونتو
<Abismo_> .deb هست
<Abismo_> تفاوت بین این .deb و  .sh چی هست؟
<nixoeen> Abismo_: az file haye DEB ham mitunid estefade konid, vali DEB faghat maale Ubuntu nist, balke maale Debian ham hast
<Abismo_> ببخشید اگر من زیادی آماتور هستم.میدونم بحث با آدم مبتدی خسته کننده هست
<nixoeen> Abismo_: momkene un Deb baraye Debian bashe, baraye hamun shoma natunid Dependency haye uno too systemetun peyda konid, dar natije nemitunid un Deb ro nasb konid
<nixoeen> Abismo_: vali az lahaze kolli ramanK dorost gofte, har ja .deb bud, avval uno emtehan konid
<ramanK> Abismo_: negah konid .sh ye seri file script hast . nemidunam tu windows ba file haye pasvande .bat barkhord kardin ya na
<Abismo_> بله چشمم افتاده
<nixoeen> Abismo_: age kar nakard, bad mitunid berid soraghe .sh ya .tar.bz2 ke omoomi hastand, va tooye hameye linuxa kar mikonan
<Abismo_> من شنیدم ابونتو بر اساس دبیان ساخته شده
<Abismo_> یعنی میشه یک فایل دبیان مثل همون بالایی تو ابونتو اجرا نشه؟
<nixoeen> Abismo_: ehtemalesh hast ke nasb nashe, bekhatere tafavote version ya naam tooye dependency ha
<ramanK> Abismo_: bebakh'shid man bayad beram . emshab baz ham inja bar khaham gasht . age budid ke edame midim
<Abismo_> خیلی لطف کردید آقای ramank
<Abismo_> واقعن ازتون متشکرم
<Abismo_> همینطور از دوستمون جناب  nixoeen
<nixoeen> Abismo_: khahesh :)
<ahmadhesni> moghei ke mikham nasb ya update bokonam in peygham miad!! chera? che moshkeli dare?
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ahmadhesni> che konam?!
<vahid> salam doostan . man linuxmint nasb daram va az oonja ke farghe ziadi ba ubuntu nadare soalamo inja miporsam . linuxminte man 9 hast , hala mikham be 10 upgrade konam , zaheran fresh install motmaentare . man gheir az / 3 drive dige ham daram . /usr / boot / home . mikham bebinam too nasbe jadid , age man faghat / ro format konam va baghie ro add konam , mitoonam bedoone moshkel az hameye ettela'ate felim dar noskheye jadide linux ham 
<vahid> anybody there?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-23
<sepehr> BotServs: hi
<BotServs> hi
<sepehr> BotServs: BotServs is an "experimental" IRC bot written in pure PHP, proudly powered by Drupal and maintained by sepehr.
<BotServs> sepehr: Okay.
<sepehr> BotServs?
<BotServs> hey
<BotServs> BotServs is an "experimental" IRC bot written in pure PHP, proudly powered by Drupal and maintained by sepehr.
<sepehr> BotServs: thanks
<BotServs> khahesh
<sepehr> BotServs: help
<BotServs> Detailed info is available with "‌BotServs: help <feature>" where <feature> is one of: Factoids, Google, Invited, Karma, Reminders, Seen, Tell.
<badbakht> komaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<badbakht> kasi midoune chetor bayad moshkele fonthaye farsi r o tou ubuntu hal kard?
<badbakht> kasi midoune chetor bayad moshkele fonthaye farsi r o tou ubuntu hal kard?
<ilius> badbakht: چه مشکلی و کجای اوبونتو؟
<sepehr> BotServs: seen farhang?
<BotServs> Sorry, I haven't seen farhang.
<sepehr> BotServs: tell farhang about BotServs
<AliTarihi> sepehr, این بات مال کی هست؟
<sepehr> AliTarihi: vala male kasi nist, man neveshtam, chetor? bere birun?
<ramanK> tedade bot haye in channel az adam ha dare bishtar mishe!!! in BotServs kiye dige?!!!!
<sepehr> BotServs?
<BotServs> BotServs is an "experimental" IRC bot written in pure PHP and happily powered by Drupal.
<sepehr> BotServs: help
<BotServs> Detailed info is available with "‌BotServs: help <feature>" where <feature> is one of: Factoids, Google, Invited, Karma, Reminders, Seen, Tell.
<ramanK> BotServs: help google
<BotServs> Search in Google directly using this syntax: "BotServs: google keywords"
<ramanK> BotServs: google i'm a bot
<BotServs> Google's lucky result for "i'm a bot" is: http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DavaSdC0QOUM. More results at: http://google.com/search?q=i%27m+a+bot
<ramanK> sepehr: be har hade aghal in bot haye jasuso bendazid birun !
<ramanK> be har hal*
<sepehr> ramanK: manzuret az jasus! chie? in bot be kar miad haddeaghal vase man
<AliTarihi> sepehr, نه فقط کنجکاو شدم همبن‌:)
<sepehr> AliTarihi: ;)
<ramanK> sepehr: baghiyashuno migam
<sepehr> ramanK: :)) vala ekhtiareshun daste man nist, in BotServs age be dardetun khord, mishe behtaresh kard badan
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> اگه مال اوبونتو بود، می گفتم که امکان جستجو فروم و ویکی هم بهش اضافه بشه :D
<ramanK> in channel op kiya hastan ?
<AliTarihi> ChanServ, :P
<ramanK> AliTarihi: yek ensano nam bebar ;)
<AliTarihi> چه فرقی می کنه
<AliTarihi> فعلا نزدیک یک سوم بات هستن
<AliTarihi> :P
<AliTarihi> به این می گن ماشینی شدن!
<ramanK> khob be op channel begim yekam injaro khalvat kone
<AliTarihi> نه خوبه
<sepehr> AliTarihi: mishe in karo kard age usagesh bere bala, yeki az emkanati ke momkene ziad be kar biad factoid hashe
<AliTarihi> sepehr, اون که خیلی خوبه
<AliTarihi> این فریک رو دیدی حتما
<sepehr> ramanK: che farghi mikone khalvat ya shulugh? maha ke harf mizanim haddeaghal ina beza khosh bashan
<AliTarihi> بسیار بات باحالیه
<sepehr> AliTarihi: na idsh chie?
<ramanK> hade aghal yeki inja bezarid age kasi flood kard kickesh kone
<ramanK> ina hich kare mofidi mamulan nemikonan
<AliTarihi> این کار اتومات انجام میشه
<ramanK> AliTarihi: takzib mikonam
<ramanK> AliTarihi: hamin log haye chand ta az in jasus haro negah konid mibinid mellat umadan flood kardan hichi ham nashode
<AliTarihi> همم
<sepehr> ramanK: ina baraye kick kardan niaz be permission daran, ke nick ashun mamulan nadare
<AliTarihi> شاید تنظیمات کانال یه چی هست :)
<AliTarihi> اره باید اجازه داشته باشن
<ramanK> khob age sahebe channel umad behesh begin hade aghal in vizhegiyo fa'al kone
<ramanK> channel haye dige flood koni yedafe mizanan ban et mikonan !
<AliTarihi> الا ای بات سرگردان به این کانال ما ره یاب! / که خورشیدی همی تابد و شبهایش چه پر مهتاب!
<ramanK> khoda aghebate maro be kheir kone!
<sepehr> AliTarihi: :))
<AliTarihi> بیا تا دست ما گیری سخنهایش گهر باران /  بیاید چون به کانالش ز صحبتهای این یاران!
<AliTarihi> یکی را چون فلودی زد خروجیها ز ترمینال! / یکی چون حرف بی خود زد، و جنجالی بشد دنبال!
<AliTarihi> فلود = flood :[
<AliTarihi> :P *
<ramanK> felan ke be lotfe tasmimat va amalkarde ajibe canonical tu noskhe haye akhir , mellat miyan inja hey fohsh midan !
<ramanK> sabr konid 11.04 biyad inja ra flood bebarad !!
<AliTarihi> یکی را چون منی یابی، که شعرش چون همی آید / ز وزنی چون که سنگین شد، برایش شعر می بافد!
<AliTarihi> چو وزنی بس که سنگین شد*
<sepehr> ramanK: :))
<ramanK> sepehr: ;)
<AliTarihi> :P
<ramanK> diruz raftam RHEL begiram goft be Iran nemidim hessabi asabam khurd shod!!!
<AliTarihi> ramanK, بهتره از حالا یا طناب با خودت بیاری یا قایق توی کانال دم نسخه جدید
<ramanK> AliTarihi: :))
<AliTarihi> ;)
<ramanK> inja vase hame tube mizarim dame dar !
<AliTarihi> اینم میشه، اما خب چون تیوبش هم احتمالا ساخت کانونیکال هستش، خیلی نمیشه بهش اطمینان کرد
<ramanK> :))
<AliTarihi> ممکنه سوراخ باشه یا درایور نداشته باشه،‌آب ببره!
<AliTarihi> ممکنه هم که کلا نصب نشه
<AliTarihi> لذا توصیه می کنم که حتما خودت یه چی بیاری :D
<AliTarihi> قبلا دو سه نسخه قبل بچه ها روز رلیس توی کانال ما بودن و کلی هیجان داشتن
<AliTarihi> جدیدا خبری نیست :)
<ramanK> ubuntu release hash mesle "tokhme morghe shansi" shode , malum nist chi az ab dar biyad!
<AliTarihi> اتفاقا دقیقا معلومه چیه
<AliTarihi> توی اوبونتو یه قانون هست
<AliTarihi> باگها نه ایجاد می شن و نه از بین می رن، بلکه از نسخه ای توی نسخه ای دیگه مخفی میشن!
<ramanK> :))
<ramanK> hargah tedade bug ha be kasre ghabele tavajjohi az noskhe final berese , version az beta be RC tabdil mishe!
<AliTarihi> لذا کسی به بروز رسانی کنه باگهای بیشتری می بینه، چون بعضی باگها کم کیفیت هستن، تا می خوان مخفی بشن،‌ بروز رسانی تموم میشه!
<AliTarihi> بعضی کارای کانونیکال مثل یونیتی - صرف نظر از باگها - به نظرم جالبه.
<ramanK> software center benazare man kheili movafagh bude
<ramanK> amma shayad behtar bashe bishtar ru stability kar konan
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> خب این همون بخش گم شده کانونیکال هست
<AliTarihi> کنترل کیفیت ندارن
<AliTarihi> یا اگه دارن، احتمالا فقط در حد قاب سی دی و رایتش محدود هست
<ramanK> debian az un var oftade , ubuntu az in var !
<AliTarihi> تقریبا هر توزیع اوبونتو بین یک تا دوماه قابل استفاده نیست
<AliTarihi> تا حدی
<AliTarihi> ولی باز دبیان یه چیزی میده که قابل استفاده هست
<ramanK> OS more alaghe mano ham ke migan FBI tush back-door gozashte !!!
<AliTarihi> اوبونتو برای بعضی کارا خیلی خوبه برای بعضی کارا خیلی بد
<AliTarihi> ماجراش باید روشن بشه
<ramanK> felan man peigiram bebinam chi mishe
<AliTarihi> اگه ماجراش روشن بشه، کلا فاتحه اوپن سورس توی امنیت باید جمع بشه
<ramanK> faghat do ta bug ta hala peida shode
<AliTarihi> می دونم
<ramanK> vali baz hamin ke omumish kard ghabele tahsine
<ramanK> unam OS i ke hamash darbare amniyat bud
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> حالا باید دید که چطوریه
<ramanK> kollan vaze badi shode , man harchi az khoda omr gereftam tush ye distro yi ke razim kone peida nakardam!
<ramanK> mikhastam RHEL ro emtehan konam ke unam mige be iran nemidim . in che vaziye ?!
<AliTarihi> خب سنت استفاده کن
<AliTarihi> یا سفارش بده :)
<ramanK> AliTarihi: centos ham fekr mikonam hamin moshkelo dare
<ramanK> AliTarihi: chon source eshun yeki ehtemalan centos ham ejaze vorud be iran ro nadare
<AliTarihi> فکر نکنم
<ramanK> AliTarihi: chetor?
<AliTarihi> خیلی استفاده میشه
<AliTarihi> اینجا
<AliTarihi> و چیزی از این نشنیدم
<AliTarihi> شایدم باشه نمی دونم
<ramanK> AliTarihi: khob mellate ma ke ghanun ro mishkanan ba in harfa kari nadaran
<AliTarihi> اها از اون جهت
<ramanK> AliTarihi: manam mitunam RHEL ro download konam ba address ye nafar tu us
<ramanK> AliTarihi: amma ghanunan vorudesh be iran mamnu'e
<AliTarihi> خیلی قوانینش رو نمی دونم :)
<AliTarihi> چون نصب نکردم تا حالا
<ramanK> fedora ham engar dari labe tigh rah miri (cutting edge) ;)
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> اما آرچ تیزتره!
<ramanK> un ke hichi , kollan end-user engar ma'ni nadare . hame ye jur developer mahsub mishan!
<doxigo> locobot_5: help
<doxigo> lubotu3: help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doxigo> BotServs: help
<BotServs> Detailed info is available with "‌BotServs: help <feature>" where <feature> is one of: Factoids, Google, Invited, Karma, Reminders, Seen, Tell.
<doxigo> BotServs: seen nixoeen?
<BotServs> Sorry, I haven't seen nixoeen.
<doxigo> BotServs: tell nixoeen be man email bezane, oon bugaro patch kardam
<BotServs> doxigo: I'll pass that on when nixoeen is around.
<ramanK> !
<ramanK> cheghadr in BotServs herfeyiye !
<ramanK> BotServs: help tell
<BotServs> Queue messages with "BotServs: tell sepehr that BotServs help messages are awesome." Queued messages will be delivered publicly when the recipient sends a message to the channel.
<flip> salam
<flip> doostan rahi hast ke history terminal ro pak kard ?
<flip> yaeni inke terminal ro ke va kardim neshooneii az dastoorati ke ghablan vared kardim nabashe >?
<flip> inja hame khaban ? :D
<flip> :|
<nixoeen> flip: history -c
<flip> :-h
<ramanK> nixoeen: ping
<nixoeen> ramanK: pong
<ramanK> nixoeen: in BotServs chizi behet nagoft ?
<nixoeen> na
<ramanK> nixoeen: e!
<ramanK> nixoeen: in bot mesle inke dorost kar nemikone !
<ramanK> nixoeen: man inja budam ke ye nafar in ro nevesht :
<ramanK> doxigo 12/23/2010 03:49:51 PM
<ramanK> BotServs: tell nixoeen be man email bezane, oon bugaro patch kardam
<BotServs> ramanK: I'll pass that on when nixoeen is around.
<nixoeen> ramanK: bug dare dige, hanuzam chizi nemige :)
<ramanK> nixoeen: mibini ?! in BotServs durugh gu hamin alan ham goft behet khabar mide amma migi chizi nagofte
<ramanK> nixoeen: kholase felan ke man naghshe in bot ro bazi kardamo peighabo behet resundam
<ramanK> peighamo*
<nixoeen> ramanK: thx :) Hala ki in peyghamo dad ?
<ramanK> nixoeen: doxigo 12/23/2010 03:49:51 PM
<nixoeen> ramanK: ok, merci
<ramanK> sepehr: ping
<sepehr> ramanK: sharmande nabudam, jan
<ramanK> sepehr: agha in BotServs tu zard az kar dar umad!
<sepehr> ramanK: :)) chera? experimentale dige
<ramanK> sepehr: ye bande khodayi be in goft ke ye peighamio be yeki beresune , unam goft bashe vali vaghti shakhse morede nazar umad hichi behesh nagoft
<ramanK> sepehr: fekr konam hala ham neshaste ghah ghah mikhande
<ramanK> sepehr: ;)
<sepehr> ramanK: :)) vaghti miad chizi nemige, vaghti taraf ye chizi bege to msg o behesh mide
<ramanK> sepehr: baz ham chizi nagoft vaghti taraf harf zad
<sepehr> ramanK: e
<sepehr> beza bebinam
<sepehr> BotServs: ping
<BotServs> what's up! S8{
<sepehr> BotServs: tell ndsp that I am testing tell module.
<BotServs> sepehr: I'll pass that on when ndsp is around.
<sepehr> BotServs: thanks
<BotServs> np ;)
<ndsp> BotServs: hi
<ndsp> BotServs: msg?
<sepehr> ramanK: bale zarde meske
<ramanK> sepehr: :))
<sepehr> ramanK: dorosesh mikonam emshab
<ramanK> sepehr: ye disclaimer ham benvis barash farda yaghato nagiran ;)
<sepehr> ramanK: 24/7 yagheye man gerefte hast haminjuri :p
<ramanK> sepehr: :D
<sepehr> ramanK: asan queue nemishe msg a
<ramanK> sepehr: in bande khoda databsesh koja hast aslan ?
<ramanK> database*
<sepehr> ramanK: haminja vare dele khodam :))
<ramanK> sepehr: ru PC khodet run mishe ?
<sepehr> ramanK: are
<fook> salam be dostane aziz ubuntu 10.10 lts hast ?
<ramanK> fook: na
<fook> mamnonam
<ramanK> fook: 10.04 LTS hast
<fook> lotf kardi agha
<ramanK> fook: khahesh
<fook> rasti 10.4 behtare ya 10.10
<fook> ?
<ramanK> fook: valla bastegi dare manzuretun az behtar chi bashe
<fook> yani mikham be donam kodom az lahaze bug bi dardesar tare
<fook> yani kamtar bug dare
<ramanK> fook: az nazare bug LTS ha mamulan kamtar bug daran
<fook> ahan motevajeh shodam bazm tashakor
 * ebrahim salaam arz mikone
<ramanK> ebrahim: salam bar shoma
<lxsameer> salam
<BotServs> eh oh
<lxsameer> in BotServs male kie ?
<ramanK> lxsameer: sepehr
<lxsameer> ramanK: ????? tu channel e python-ir ham hast , vali sepehri nist unja
<ramanK> lxsameer: ye harekat behet neshun midam tavajjoh kon
<ramanK> BotServs: help tell
<BotServs> Queue messages with "BotServs: tell sepehr that BotServs help messages are awesome." Queued messages will be delivered publicly when the recipient sends a message to the channel.
<lxsameer> ramanK: ok
<lxsameer> ramanK: khob
<ramanK> lxsameer: un sepehro unja didi ?
<lxsameer> ramanK: khob
<ramanK> lxsameer: ino mishe be onvane madrak bar alayhesh estefade kard
<ramanK> lxsameer: bebin unja chetore
<lxsameer> ramanK: :D na masale in nist masale ine ke vase chi tu ye channel hastesh
<ramanK> lxsameer: manam avvalesh hamino goftam
<ramanK> lxsameer: vali in yeki mofid tar be nazar mirese
<lxsameer> ramanK: khob alan chi migi?
<ramanK> lxsameer: masalan balade peigham begire bede be baghiye
<lxsameer> ramanK: khob kolan bot ye chize mofide ama age rabti be ye channel nadashte bashe khub nist ziad
<lxsameer> ramanK: alan koli bot e IRC hast ba koli emkanat
<ramanK> lxsameer: tayid mishe
<lxsameer> ramanK: ;)
<ramanK> lxsameer: be nazare manam bayad hameye inaro endakht birun yedune mofidesho biyarim
<lxsameer> ramanK: are movafegham
<ramanK> lxsameer: kheili hashunam jasusan !
<lxsameer> ramanK: :D ye bot ye babai neveshte bud chand vaght pish in ye web interface dasht ke migoft in bot alan kojasto che ghalati mikone hala karesh chi bud
<lxsameer> ramanK: ra mioftad tu channel ha akharin kasai ke sohbat karde budano be fosh mikeshid in ghad fosh midad ta kickesh konan :D
<ramanK> lxsameer: !!!
<ramanK> lxsameer: in channel op-esh kiye ?
<lxsameer> ramanK: inja ro manzurete ?
<ramanK> lxsameer: bali
<lxsameer> ramanK: nemidunam :D
<ramanK> lxsameer: az harki miporsam nemidune !
<ramanK> ay mellat Op in channel kiye ?!
<lxsameer> ramanK: founder esh zwnj e
<ramanK> lxsameer: hmmm. gahi vaghta didamesh inja
<lxsameer> ramanK: tu infoe channel ke ino zade
<ramanK> lxsameer: daryaft shod
<tHr> salam dostan man mikham bakhshe amoozeshe android ro az google download konam vali in site vase iran filter hast hala man chetoori mitoonam ba estefade az wget va filtershekane freedom site ro download konam?
<nixoeen> tHr: behtarin rahesh ine ke ye VPN begiri, inghadr ham khodeto aziat nakoni :)
<tHr> <nixoeen>ma ke to in linux ziad sakhti mikeshim inam yekish
<the-light> :))
<voltan> ولی ما سختی نمیکشیم :دی
<nixoeen> tHr: Man Linux estefade mikonam chon too OS haye dige bishtar sakhti mikesham ;)
<ramanK> voltan: vali ozaye ma ham hamchin khub nist :(
<tHr> <voltan>vagean ras migin ya az rooye taasob migin?
<voltan> من کار پیچیده ای انجام نمیدم به سیستمم و این کار های معمولی توی لینوکس بی دردسر تر انجام میشه
<tHr> <nixoeen>manam az linux estefade mikonam chon vagean hastash az hame system amela gavitare va sakhti mikesham be in khater ke narmafzarhaie khobi vasash peida nemishe masalan ya narmafzare graphic vase download manager
<nixoeen> tHr: khob un ke sakhti nadare, ye systeme dige ham kenaresh nasb kon :)
<tHr> <voltan>کار ساده مثل دانلود رو میتونی براحتی توش انجام بدی؟
<ramanK> tHr: jdownloader ro test kardin ?
<tHr> <ramanK>آره جونم ولی خیلی بده و خیلی سنگین
 * ramanK delesh mikhad gerye kone :((
<voltan> اره
<voltan> من بیشتر دانلودم از تورنته که مشکلی ندارم
<voltan> فایل معمولی  رو معمولا حجم پایین رو با خود فایرفاکس میگیرم حجم بالا رو با دبیلو گت
<tHr> <nixoeen>آخه من میخواستم فقط از لینوکس استفاده کنم نه اینکه از ویندوزم کنارش بهره ببرم فرض کن هم میخوای دانلود انجام بدی همتو لینوکس کار کنی اونوقت چطوری میشه از هر دو استفاده کرد؟
<voltan> بیشتر مشکلات من با کپی پست یه سری دستور حل شده . حتی زحمت تایپ هم به خودم ندادم
<tHr> wget ke ashghale!
<lxsameer> tHr: ??? wget ashghale ? moshgelet ba download chie mage ?
<tHr> برنامه های قدرتمند adobe هم واسش پیدا نمیشه
<nixoeen> tHr: download manager ke hast barash age moshkel downloade
<nixoeen> tHr: FatRat ro estefade kardi ?
<nixoeen> tHr: vaghti ham mikhay ba barname haye Adobe kar koni miri too Windows ya MacOSX
<tHr> ya hata barnamehaie shabihsazi elektronik mesle proteus nemishe toosh ejra kard!
<nixoeen> tHr: khob dige, VirtualBox maale hamin mogheyate
<lxsameer> tHr: yadame ye seri software e ghul vase electronic tu linux darim
<tHr> <nixoeen>khob in yani vabastegi be windows!!!
<ramanK> inja ye sue tafahom shode !!!
<nixoeen> tHr: khob vaghti vabastegi be Adobe dari, khob Windows ham dar edamash miad
<nixoeen> tHr: az mahsoolate Adobe estefade nakon, dige be Windows ham vabaste nisti
<ramanK> Inja faramush shode vase chi az linux estefade mishe
<world-wide-war> boom!
<ramanK> world-wide-war: che esme ba mosammayi !
<tHr> <nixoeen>narmafzare jaigozin ke zaeefam hast gimpo chera vagtamo talaf konam yad begiramesh ye barname nageso?
 * world-wide-war ba ahadi solh o sazesh nadare! BOOM!
<world-wide-war> ramanK: #include <u>
<lxsameer> tHr: pas vase chi umadi samte linux hamun window behtare vasat ke injuri
<ramanK> world-wide-war: movazeb bash kick nashi ;)
<nixoeen> tHr: khob age poole Photoshop ro midadi, bad mididim tarjih midi ba Gimp kar koni ya Photoshop
<world-wide-war> ramanK: >BOOM< :P
<tHr> <nixoeen>hame download manager haro ham test kardam hata mikhastam vase aria2c rabete graphici benevisam ke ta hala motasefane vagt nashode akhe darsaye ashghale daneshgah ke be khordemoon midan mage vagti vase adam mizaran!!!
<nixoeen> tHr: khob dige, baghie ham mesle to, vaght nakardan download managere khoob benevisan, chon wget be andazeye kafi khoobe
<ramanK> tHr: topic shoma royat shod va nazar ham dadim
<nixoeen> tHr: dar natije ehtemalan kasi ham chize behtari neminevise
 * world-wide-war recommends wget, btw
<tHr> <nixoeen>mage shoma mitooni ba wget download hamzaman anjam bedi yani 1 file ro be soorate chan connectioni begiri? ya inke mitooni ye download ro resume koni ya modiriate behtari ro download ha mesle idm dashte bashi be nazaret idm khobe ya wget?
<nixoeen> tHr: vala man niazi nadaram ke ye file ro chand tikke konam bara download, mostaghim download mikonam, resume ham ke support mikone
<voltan> کا دی ای دای یا ک
<voltan> گنوم؟
<nixoeen> tHr: taze wget ham roo server estefade mikonam, vagar na hamuni ke Firefox dare roo Desktop kafime
<nixoeen> tHr: in vaziate aksare user hast! na faghat man
<tHr> <nixoeen>kolan shoma adame kam tavagoie hastin!!!!!
<satanix7> nixoeen: :D maloome too almaan vaase to hamoon firefox javab mide
<the-light> tHr: shoma tahala man page e wget ro khundin?
<voltan> من توی کا دی ای برنامه کا گت رو هم دارم برای دانلود منیجر که چیر خوبیه
<tHr> <the-light>are emkanatesho didam vali kolan be khobie IDM nist ke nist
<satanix7> tHr: barnaame nevisi baladi?
<the-light> tHr: pas chetor goftin resume nadare?
<lxsameer> the-light: multiget ham chize khubie
<tHr> <the-light>kolan ziad vase narmafzarhaie linux taasob neshoon nadin chon mesle man roozi kharab mishin pishe doostatoon
<ramanK> tHr: delet khune :))
<the-light> lxsameer: netfleet ham khube :)
<tHr> <ramanK>are az daste narmafzaraie nagesesh
<the-light> tHr: alan man kari be linux nadashtam, man page e wget ro goftam
<tHr> <satanix7>are baladam chetor?
<the-light> tHr: fatrat, multiget, netfleet ro emtehan konin ehtemalan be natijei ke mikhayn miresin
<satanix7> tHr: ye barname hast be esme Free download manager, nemidoonam shenidi yaa na? man daram port esh mikonam be linux vali kond pish mire, mitooni komakam koni ke zoodtar jolo bere, oonvaght moshkel e to ham hal mishe
<tHr> <the-light>chon wget ziad be dardam nakhord naraftam soraghe inke man page ono be tore kamel motale konam
<nixoeen> tHr: vala man ta'assob neshun nemidam, vali khob wget hame chizi ro ke 90% e mardom mikhan dare
<ramanK> satanix7: jeddi ? hamun FDM windows ?
<nixoeen> tHr: hala inke file chand ta tikke beshe o download she ro dige kasi niaz nadare, joz jahayi mesle iran
<voltan> من بیشتر دانلودم از تورنته شما از کجا دانلود میکنید که اینقد لنگ دانلود منیجرید؟
<tHr> <satanix7>mishe begi vase barnamenevisish az kodom abzara estefade mikoni?
<satanix7> ramanK: are, GPL shode, oonam GPL v3, kolle source ro yaroo daade
<ramanK> satanix7: khoda hefzesh kone !
<ramanK> nixoeen: inja ham ma niyaz nadarim joz vase dial up
<tHr> <nixoeen>khob manam iran hastama mesle inke
<satanix7> tHr: yani chi che abzaari?
<ramanK> nixoeen: man nemidunam chera inghadr dare mohem mishe , man kheili jaha mibinam mellat vase in fohsh midan be linux
<nixoeen> tHr: khob vaghti ke afrad niaz nadaran chenin chizi ro, neminevisan, gheyr az inke shomahayi ke too iran hastid khodetun benevisid!
<tHr> <satanix7>zabane barname nevisi va library haie ke estefade mikoni?
<nixoeen> tHr: ya mitunid poolesho bedid, baratun minevisan!
 * world-wide-war thinks.. man can do anything... it's just a matter of time.
<nixoeen> ramanK: chi dare mohem mishe ?
<tHr> <satanix7>fek konam bayad az c++ estefade konin az qt ham estefade mikonin?
<ramanK> nixoeen: hey tu forum haye irani mellat fohsh midan ke chera ye download manager khub nist !
<lxsameer> ramanK: miduni melate ma khaste haye ajibo gharib daran
<tHr> <nixoeen>na age vagt konam va in darsaye ashghale daneshgah bezaran hatman ye rabete karbari vase aria2c minevisam
<nixoeen> ramanK: nemidunam valla, shayad kheyli tafavote sora'at ijad mikone
<ramanK> lxsameer: nemidunam valla
<satanix7> tHr: bebin khode barnaame baa MFC va win32 api va library haayi mesle libcurl o ... neveshte shode, man hanooz roo gui esh kaar nakardam va faghat winsock ro baa BSD socket daram jaaygozin mikonam, man Qt va wxGTK baladam, hala dige tasmim chi baashe
<satanix7> tHr: are, C++ e
<lxsameer> ramanK: masalan ye download manager ke vasashun ghaza ham dorost kone :D:D:D:D
<ramanK> lxsameer: nemidunam chi begam
 * world-wide-war thinks in linux 'root' can do anything, but 'nobody' is perfect! 
<world-wide-war> to be or not to be... not to be!
<tHr> <lxsameer>mage IDM ghaza ham doros mikone:D
<lxsameer> tHr: ha na vali jedi migam hadaf az download manager chie mage ye software ke bahash beshe chiz miz download kard nist ? alan hamin download em  all e firefox kheyli sadasto multi part ham hasto resume ham support mikone
<lxsameer> tHr: dige bishtar az in mishe ghaza dorost kardan dige
<tHr> <satanix7>vali be nazare khodam age vase hamoon aria2c gui benevisam saritar be hadaf mirese
<satanix7> tHr: fekr konam gui daare, ye searchi bokon
<tHr> <lxsameer>are khoobe vali vagti bebini ke ye file ro ke hajmesh 1 gig hast ro shaboone vase download gozashti bebini ba'de inke download tamoom shod kharab karde dige in harfaro nemigi
<tHr> <satanix7>midoonam gui dare vali hamashoon sade va nagesan
<lxsameer> tHr: vala man ke tahala nadidam injuri kone , ama torrent behtarin choice e vase download badesham file i ke corrupt dl shode ro ba torrent mishe rahat dorostesh kard
<satanix7> tHr: axel ro didi?
<tHr> <satanix7>na azash estefade nakardam
<tHr> <lxsameer>man ta hala az download nakardam mishe begin chetori azash estefade mikonin va az kodom barname estefade mikonin?
<AliTarihi> fatrat <-
<AliTarihi> بد نیست.
<AliTarihi> کلاینت همه چی هست تقریبا برای دانلود. چند روزیه باهاش کار می کنم، جالبه
<AliTarihi> البته یکی دو بار کرش کرد ولی کار رو راه می اندازه
<lxsameer> tHr: be surate sade torrent ye file chand kb hastesh ke downloadesh mikoni va az tarighe un mituni ba ye server dar ertebat bashe ke address e ye seri peer ro behet mide va tu az una tike haye ye un fili ro ke mikhay download mikoni harchi tedade un peer ha bishtar bashe bishtar hal mikoni
<lxsameer> tHr: narm afzar ham koli vasash hast mese vuze transmission deluge bittorrent utorrent (window$) va .....
<tHr> hala man chetori mitoonam ba estefade az in wget amoozeshhaie android ro ke filter ham hast download konam?
<lxsameer> tHr: option ha vpn socks5 ssh tunnel va ...
<tHr> <the-light>shoma ke wget migi har kari anjam mide begin
<tHr> <lxsameer>mikham az freedom estefade konam chetori hala betoonam download konam?
<lxsameer> tHr: freedom ?
<tHr> <lxsameer>filter shekan hast
<lxsameer> tHr: azash etelaat nadaram http proxy e ?
<the-light> tHr: aval bayad be 1 proxy vasl beshin badan ba command export emalesh konin dakhel bash
<lxsameer> tHr: rasti ye chizai mese wget ham hast ke multi part download mikonan mese awget ya aget daghigh yadam nist
<tHr> masalan to fifox port ro midi 8080
<tHr> <the-light>vase proxy mikham az hamoon freedom estefade konam
<the-light> tHr: export http_proxy="http://localhost:8080" port esho mitunin avaz konin
<tHr> <the-light>alan chikar konam?
<lxsameer> tHr: khob pas fekr konam http proxie ye tools hai hast ke traffic e ye session e terminal et ro ba estefade az una be un http proxy redirect mikoni ama esmashuno nemidunam chon ta hala estefade nakkardam
 * lxsameer raft sham 
<tHr> <the-light>yani http_proxy="http://localhost:8080" ro be onvane option wget bedam?
<the-light> tHr: na in kari mikone ke dakhele bash shoma betuni az proxy estefade koni
<tHr> <the-light>yani in dastooro koja benevisam?
<the-light> tHr: dakhele consol badesh ba wget file ro dl konin
<the-light> tHr: 8080 ro bejash port i ke estefade mikonin bayad bedin
<tHr> vase download ye site az kodom option haie wget estefade konam?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: e shit man to inja che mikoni
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ye shit hame ja peidash mishe :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hoy kuso gaki ye logo mikham vase Shit IDE bebinam che mikonia
<na3r> salam
<BotServs> hi
<na3r> kasi kdevelop 4 ro nasb dare?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: vasat az in logo haye zir khakie dahe shasti dar miaram :) :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: damet garm rasti chand min dige khabaresho mizanam ru mailing list vali kolan idei dari ejra konam ?
<the-light> na3r: bale?
<na3r> the-light: sharmande
<na3r> the-light: eshteb shod !
<the-light> :)
<na3r> donbal ye ide baraye python migardam ba code completion
<na3r> dostan pishnehadi daran?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ide ke ziade bastegi dare hadafet az in IDE chi bashe
<na3r> code competion
<na3r> lxsameer: code completion ba debug
<lxsameer> b3hnam: chizai ke made nazareteo tu emacs kam dari ro issue bezan shit e man
<lxsameer> na3r: ;) sure
<na3r> wing 101 ro daram, khobe vali code completion nadare
<na3r> manam chon taze python ro mikham yad begirim
<na3r> ye ide mikham ke in ghabeliyato dashte bashe
<lxsameer> na3r: eclipse shayad barat khub bashe ya open komodo
<b3hnam> lxsameer: age to emacs chizi kam bashe
<b3hnam> hatman nemishnasamesh begardam peida mishe :D
<b3hnam> in IDE bayad vaghean ye shitIDE bashe ye versione be dard bokhoro bahal
<lxsameer> na3r: va #python-ir
<lxsameer> b3hnam: besporesh be man ye shit e vaghei tahvilet midam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: yedoonei mard
<b3hnam> lxsameer: rasty ye soal :
<lxsameer> b3hnam: kuchiketim namard :D:D:D:D:D:D:
<lxsameer> b3hnam: junam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: too debian channel porsidam kickam kardan :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hahahahah bepors ta inja ham kicket konana
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man ba hezar ta badbakhty roo gooshim Tiny Proxy nasb kardam :D ye noskheyeh khase port shode
<b3hnam> lxsameer: va gooshi va debian ro lan kardam :-P
<b3hnam> lxsameer: dar natije bara estefade az GPRS to gnome proxy set mikonam va hame chi aalie
<lxsameer> b3hnam: khob
<b3hnam> lxsameer: moshkel terminal bood ke http proxy add kardam
<b3hnam> export HTTP_PROXY=http://192.168.1.2:8888
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ama bazam kar nemikone
<b3hnam> lxsameer: yani to terminal internet nadaram
<lxsameer> b3hnam: vala ye seri narm afzar hast tu maye haye tsocks ama vase http proxy ke hamun kare tsock ro mikone
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ama esmeshun ro yadam nist
<b3hnam> lxsameer: damet garm ye serachi mikonam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: mishe az una estefade koni ya ye proxy jaddid tarif koni ke SOCKS5 bashe va traffici ke behesh mire ro redirect koni ru un http proxy
<b3hnam> lxsameer:  ei val
<b3hnam> lxsameer: age yadet omad esmesho ye neda bede
<lxsameer> b3hnam: rasti ye khabare hayajan angiz vase khodamo bi rabt vase to bedam behet
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ru joft cheshaye mamad efazati
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man koshte mordeyeh in joor khabaram
<the-light> b3hnam: age mikhay sockes5 ro be http tabdil koni polipo hast ke kar bahash rahate
<lxsameer> b3hnam: un driver e kernel yadete vase magic trackpade apple neveshte budam
<b3hnam> the-light: merC
<lxsameer> b3hnam: bia ehsan kareto ra andakht
<lxsameer> b3hnam: the-light khosham miad shit man ha ghabze kardan :D:D:D:D
<the-light> :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: are dastesh dard nakone
<b3hnam> Va in aast ssshhhiiit :-p
<b3hnam> lxsameer: are yadame
<lxsameer> b3hnam: vase mentoram tu kernel ferestadam dare review mikone age ok bud mire joze mainline kernel
<tHr> <the-light> man inaro zadam aslan wget shoro nakard be download !!!  wget --random-wait  -p -e robots=off -U mozilla -nc --limit-rate=20K -w 4 --convert-links -r http://developer.android.com/guide/index.html -o AndroidDevGuide
<b3hnam> lxsameer: bikhial
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ei val to ye shiti
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are agha kam bud hala darim ba linus ham shukhi dasti va mikonim :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: :))
<b3hnam> lxsameer: damet garm khodayee
<lxsameer> b3hnam: man kuchike hameye bachehaye SHITam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: rasti key miyay karaj
<b3hnam> lxsameer: agha ke yedoonast che linus bashe che na
<b3hnam> aslan hafteyeh dige to va agha va linus ba hameyeh shita bian dore ham shomal bashim :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D:D:D:D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: nemidonam vala bad daghoone vaziatam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: unamdi bayad hatman ye meeting fogholade vase developer haye dina bezarim
<b3hnam> lxsameer: etefaghatn dar morede dina mofasal karet daram vaghty omadam
<b3hnam> in bi interneti kheili doram karde az ghazie
<tHr> <the-light>wget --random-wait  -p -e robots=off -U mozilla -nc --limit-rate=20K -w 4 --convert-links -r http://developer.android.com/guide/index.html -o AndroidDevGuide
<lxsameer> b3hnam: inja ham budi farghi nemikard internet invaram terekide harchi benzin gerun tar mishe mamlekat daghun tar mishe
<b3hnam> lxsameer: haji hamid mikhad bege laptope toro age shod barash biaran
<b3hnam> U modele digei pisnahad mikoni ? to in seri az in balataram dare ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are X201 ye model ham dare corei7 ba ssd uno biaran ke dighe parvaz mikone vazne un 1.2 e male man 1.3 e
<b3hnam> lxsameer: taze biam khoonamonam avaz shode dobare bayad donbale tel va DSL basham
<b3hnam> lxsameer: yani jofteshon modelesh ye chize ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are khode X201 chandin model ba chandin config dare
<b3hnam> lxsameer: male to corei5 bood?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ini ke alan goftam hodude 1200$ e
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are
<b3hnam> lxsameer: male to be $ chande?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: 980$
<lxsameer> b3hnam: albate in gheymata faghat bekhatere Christmas e ha
<lxsameer> b3hnam: pedar sukhteha inghadr tarefeha balasto maliat mikhore ke invar chand barabar bayad pul bedi
<tHr> az doostan kasi laptop hp dare migan ziad dagh mikonan aya intoor hast?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pool dashtam khodamam yeki migireftam
<lxsameer> tHr: are intorie kheyli ham sangin hastan
<lxsameer> b3hnam: khob begir dige
<lxsameer> b3hnam: mage cheghadre pulesh martike dare pit
<tHr> <lxsameer>vali laptop haie khoshgeli dare
<lxsameer> tHr: hmmmmmmmmmm are ama be nazare man keyfiat harfe avalo mizane
<tHr> vase 1200 toman kodom laptop ro begiram khob hast?
<lxsameer> tHr: man ye laptop daram mashala zeshte zeshte :D:D:D:D:D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ei baba delet khoshe ha man inja poole noon nadaram bokhoram
<lxsameer> tHr: hmmmmmmmmmmmm ba 1200 $ ya T
<lxsameer> b3hnam: to pool nadari ? ? ? ? yadet bashe ye sham bedeh karia kuso gaki
<b3hnam> lxsameer: age pool dashtam ke aval shame U ro midadam
<b3hnam> felan kolliam bedeh karam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hahahah
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ishala be zudi ye X201 ham to migiri
<tHr> <lxsameer>manzoram 1 miliono 200 toman hast
<lxsameer> tHr: vala laptop e khub ziad hast ama tajrobeye shakhsimo migam behet dell nakhar moft nemiarze
<tHr> <lxsameer>kodom laptop ham az nazare keifiat va ham az nazare emkanat khobe?
<lxsameer> tHr: lenovo thinkpad, azuz ha ham khuban
<lxsameer> tHr: sony ham seri haye balash khube
<lxsameer> tHr: apple ham khube ama kheyli close va vase linux deghet mide
<tHr> <lxsameer>laptop shoma chie alan? azash razi hastin?
<lxsameer> tHr: man ta 2 hafte pish macbookpro 7.1 dashtam az lahaze keyfiat ali bud ama ba linux degham dad va avazesh kardam alan ye lenovo X201 daram ke mimiram barash
<tHr> <lxsameer>geimate in lenevo chande?
<lxsameer> tHr: man 1935 gereftam ama age bekhay az un var biari daghighan nesfe hamin gheymate
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: salam
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: salam be ruye mahet
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: lenevo FullHD ham dare iran alan ?
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: 1920x1080 !
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: are serie W
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: hmmm chand ?
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: ama ye khorde gerune
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: eee
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: masalan W 501 5 melyun
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: Acer fek konam maghool tar bashe ....
<lxsameer> tHr: inam begam lenovo thinkpad zede zarbast va bazi model ha ham zede ab
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: Acer to aksare modelhash pishfarz Linux dare mosoom be linpus mobtani ba Fedora !
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: acer ham chize khubie
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: jalebe nemidunestam
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: uhum
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: ama kolan aghideye man ine ke adam bayad motanaseb ba niazesh laptop entekhab kone
<tHr> <lxsameer>idea pad hash chetoran?
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: to iran ham khoshbakhtane garantish yani sherkat Sazgar Argham ba hamoon Linuxesh mide !
<lxsameer> tHr: una ham jaleban ye khorde emruzi taran
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: daghighan 1+
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: acer ham sazegare eyval
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: chetori mard kam peydai #5hit nemiyay dige
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: sazgar ASUS & Acer & lenovo dare .
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: moteasefane in laptope man default windows but
<lxsameer> *bud
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: :D
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: rasti che moshgeli ba Mac book dashti ok hast ke
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, hey mard, why #ubuntu-ir ? :D
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: Unix dare khob bayad sazgar bashe ba Linux ...
<btavakkoli> Doroud bar hasanhabibi
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: :D rahesho gom karde shayad
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: dorood
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: manam kari ashtam to tty ye ho ba irssi az inja sar dar avordam :P
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: are okeye khube ama ye driveresho majbur shodam benevisam badesham hardwaresh kheyli close e va inke EFI base e kheyli bade
<hasanhabibi> dashtam*
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: vase tafrih maghzam hang karde bud
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, good , anime bebin khob :D
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: aha ba EFI mishgel dashti are BIOS base nist ...
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: emruz hadeaghal ba 4 ta zabune mokhtalef code zadam
<hasanhabibi> :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: anime didam hesabi alan hodude 7 ta anime ro haftegi donbal mikonam harchi ham dashtam didam :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: to chetori ? anime bebin shodi ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, lisp, python, c and .. ? :P
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: koli kalanjar raftam ama baz natunestam rahe khubi peyda konam vasash
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: rum be divar 4omi perl
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, man hichi bebin nistam , faghat ghahve talkh ;)
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: aha albate fek konam oonam modelhaie sazgaresh bashe ha na ?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: kie ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, hichki nist, hichki nist ;)
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: yani aval adam barresi kone ba yek tozii bad mac ya baghie laptop ha begire ...
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: hast man moshgele khasi nadashtam ama chon MacOS o pak karde budam nazdike 30 sanie tul mikeshid ta bere soraghe MBR
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: pas begooo :D
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: +1
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: ba boot camp nemishod ?
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: alan ye seri bahash Linux mirizan jaie nasb 100% mostaghe
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: chera ba boot camp mishod ama khob MacOS nadashtam
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: aha
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: hala man bar aksesho piade mikonam to PC mac mirizam :P
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: manam avalesh ba bootcamp budam ama didam MacOS e bela estefade oftade unja o ja gereftam shokhmesh zadam :P
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: khosham miad az Unix alaghe hast dige pish miad :D
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: eee man ziad az Mac khosham nemiad albate ba kamale ehteram nesba be to va Steve jobs
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: hadeaghal az Win maghool tare :D
<lxsameer> hasanhabibi: un ke 100% aslan ba win ghabele moghayese nist
<hasanhabibi> lxsameer: uhum
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: to che mikoni sito ?
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: kasebi be rahe ? ya na ?
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: in marom hamash ADSL migiran bar bad miri :D
<btavakkoli> hasanhabibi, ham are ham na
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: mardom*
<btavakkoli> hasanhabibi, begirand, behtar
<btavakkoli> hasanhabibi, har chi pishraft beshe man khosh'hal misham :)
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: eee chera vasat khoob mishe ?
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: aha vali az nazar tejari ham bayad ye idea haee dashte bashi dige bara in sharayet :D
<hasanhabibi> btavakkoli: hamoon jashnvare haee ke mizaree kheili khoobe
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: rasti jome lug miyay ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, age manzooret farda hast ehtemalan
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, che saati ta che saati?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, 3 - 5 ?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: man fekr konam ye mablaghi behet bedehkaram doroste ?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: are 3-6
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, yes yes yes :D
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, mug
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: 30 t ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, aslan yadam nist, faghat midoonam efazati male khodesh ro dad
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, in pesare ki bood barash tshirt zadim pichoond ma ro? :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: aha unam ba man
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: farda age biyay hamasho behet midam, ama age biyay :P
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: rasti tu ye sham ham bedehkaria adame bepichun
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, miam miam, az to, mamad, nia, honey bayad pool begiram :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: bah bah cheshavad shame fardamun ham radif shod :P
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, haji sham hanooz moonde, hanooz shenasnamam sefide :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: man in chiza halim nemishe farda michepunimet tu ahmad bey
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: namzadanget ke davat nakardio pichundi
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: khodet ke miduni dast be zir ab zadanam khube nazar zir abeto bezan mese pesare khub bia bedehito bede :D
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, yezare jeloye oon shikamet ro begir chagh shodi ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: kuft bashe moft bashe mage nemiduni
<hasanhabibi> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: akh ke nemiduni in avakher cheghadr ba zendegi hal kardam
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, khoshbakht shi ba zendegi ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :) shit life kheyli hal mide ba behnam gharare ye life style benevisim
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, shomale behnam
<btavakkoli> ?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: are age tu list e nickname ha negah koni mibini ke khode nahsesh alan injast
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ^
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: rasti in modir amele ma tarho dad behet
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, با این مسئول مالیتون تماس گرفتم گفتم - آماده هست ولی نمیدند :)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ajiban ghariba
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: dar hr hal, hal kon dige
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, ;)
<mahm0ud> help me plz
<ilius> lxsameer: salam :)
<mahm0ud> i dont have sound and panel
<ilius> lxsameer: ba QW
<lxsameer> ilius: salam bar marde bozorg
<ilius> lxsameer: ba 1200 toman, dell vostro 3300 ham khube
<lxsameer> ilius: qw?
<ilius> lxsameer: hichi :D
<ilius> typo
<lxsameer> ilius: haghighatesh man az dell khatereye khubi nadaram:(
<ilius> ba mobilam
<lxsameer> ilius: aha hal mikoni dige ba N900 et
<ilius> chera?
<ilius> vase man ke ali kar mikone
<lxsameer> ilius: ye XPS dashtam az hamun modeli ke armin (zoup) dasht albate hanuzam daramesh ta hala 4 dafe chipe GPU suzunde
<ilius> faghat dual graphics budanesh tu linux moshkel zast
<lxsameer> ilius: jedan ?
<mahm0ud> doostan ye komak midid
<ilius> lxsameer: baba zamune avaz shode
<lxsameer> ilius: :D
<ilius> lxsameer: model haye jadidesh stable hastan
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: sound panel ? seda nadari ?
<ilius> :D
<lxsameer> ilius: shenidam latitude hash khuban
<ilius> hmmm uno nemidunam
<mahm0ud> are azizam seda nadaram
<ilius> mahm0ud: applet esh ro dari?
<ilius> right click va Sound Prefernces
<mahm0ud> va in ke in bala kast title page ha va X ina tooshe
<mahm0ud> rafte vase man
<mahm0ud> applet chie
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: ye terminal baz kon
<mahm0ud> khob
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: sudo lsmod |grep snd
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: nickname e mano age tu jomle hat biari man harvaght chizi benevisi motevajeh misham
<mahm0ud> ok
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: hichi nashod
<mahm0ud> pass khast
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: khob passeto bezan
<mahm0ud> vali kari nakard
<ilius> fekr konam az config e pulseaudio bashe
<mahm0ud> oon chie
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: khob hala ino bezan      sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<mahm0ud> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: wow ru PC hasti ?
<mahm0ud> na roo mobilam
<mahm0ud> maloome pc am dige
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: .Oo ru mobilet seda nadari ?
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: aha , khob ye lspci bezan khurji bede
<nixoeen> mahm0ud: avvale hameye message hat esme shakhsi ke mokhatebete benevis, vagar na man hey fekr mikonam yeki peyghame omoomi too IRC dade
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: zadam
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: khob khurujisho bede bebinam
<mahm0ud> az in site ha ke code mizanand bede
<lxsameer> dpaste.com mahm0ud
<nixoeen> mahm0ud: ...
<ilius> lxsameer: lol dada fekr kardi N900 dare! una bedune seda!!
<lxsameer> ilius: are fer khordam
<ilius> mahm0ud: icon e seda un gushe bala rast dari ya na?
<mahm0ud> na
<ilius> mahm0ud: command pulseaudio-applet ro bezan
<nixoeen> akh cheghadr khoob mishod mardom yad migereftan chejuri too IRC sohbat konan, hadde aghal bad az inke beheshun migi!
<ilius> mahm0ud: khoruji ro be man chera ferestadi???
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: ubuntu dari ?
<mahm0ud> sharmande
<ilius> mahm0ud: pulseaudio-mixer-applet
<ilius> mahm0ud: icon esh umad, rast click kon Preferences
<ilius> mahm0ud: 1- pm nade.  2- khoruji haye boland ro tu http://paste.ubuntu.com bezar
<ilius> mahm0ud: 3- tuye channel ghabl az messgae esme mokhatab ro benevis
<ilius> mahm0ud: mage inke faseleye message ha kam bashe va niaz nabashe
<mahm0ud> ilius: mahmood@mahmood-laptop:~/Desktop$ pulseaudio-mixer-applet
<mahm0ud> pulseaudio-mixer-applet: command not found
<sepehr> BotServs: tell ramanK that I fixed that bot issue. From now on you can just type msg? or messages? or whatever else, to get your while-away-messages! ty for the hunt :)
<BotServs> sepehr: I'll pass that on when ramanK is around.
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-24
<jim__> hi
<BotServs> hola
<jim__> where ar u from rasha
<nixoeen> jim__: You are not allowed to send PMs without asking permission
<mahm0ud> bache ha ye gnome kar mitoone komak kone
<mahm0ud> gnome panelam ro mikham bardaram
<mohi> http://l10n.kde.org/team-infos.php?teamcode=fa
<siamak> salam doostan
<siamak> chera wiki baz nemishe ?
<siamak> kasi nist ?
<ahmadhesni> @ All: Salam, shomare errore connection too deb ro az koja mishe fahmid?!!
<ramanK> sepehr: bot worked like a charm . you rock !
<sepehr> ramanK: ;)
<ramanK> sepehr: in bot ro ba chi neveshti ?
<sepehr> ramanK: ba php o drupal ruye Net_SmartIRC o module bot, ye mosht regexe dar asl. http://pear.php.net/package/Net_SmartIRC
<sepehr> ramanK: masalan log haye channel ha tu drupal file mishe, vali chon locale felan dar dastres nis.
<ramanK> sepehr: hmm
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> btavakkoli: ping
<narcislinux> everplays: nixoeen Mohammad[B] http://narcislinux.wordpress.com/2010/12/24/%D9%BE%D9%86%D9%84-%DA%A9%D8%AC%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AF-%D8%9F/
<everplays> narcislinux, hehe! albate man takid bar hazf-e panel-a daram :D
<everplays> vali harekat-e basi jaleb-i bood
<narcislinux> everplays: :D
<ramanK> narcislinux: besyar jaleb bud !
<narcislinux> ramanK: tq :)
<nixoeen> narcislinux: nazare shakhsimo commentidam :)
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  yes
<narcislinux> nixoeen: hala javabo minevisam
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  javab dadam
<narcislinux> :D
<nixoeen> narcislinux: to mage dokhtari ?!
<narcislinux> nixoeen: :| !
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  yes
<nixoeen> narcislinux: khoobe. Dokhtara omooman too in hoze ha ziad vared nemishan
<narcislinux> are
<nixoeen> narcislinux: say kon baghiashoonam jazb koni :D To zabuneshoono behtar mifahmi :P
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  movafagh nabodam
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  kolan omidi ham nadaram
<farzad> salam
<Ramtin> Hi there
<Ramtin> ye soal
<Ramtin> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-25
<lxsameer> sepehr: ping
<hale> salam
<hale> mikham /boot/grub/menu.lst ro bebinam ama vojod nadare?
<hale> man ubuntu10.4 hastam.
<hale> albate chand ta file dg didam ke engar be jaye menu.lst hastan ama structure ona fargh mikone
<hale> kasi mitone bege che konam?
<hale> #join #ubuntu
<hale>   /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<hale> grub.cfg?
<lxsameer> hale: grub i dari grub 2 e
<lxsameer> hale: tu grub2 menu.lst vojud nadare
<ilius> ‏‫جایی نیست لیبل کیبورد بزنن رو لپ‌تاپ. چاپی باشه نه برچسبی که کثیف بشه :-D
<ilius> فارسی
 * h0n3st is away: away or busy
 * roshanavand is saying hi to all
<roshanavand> How to allow a user to use su command?
<roshanavand> I have a user that can't run this : " su - root" ?
<roshanavand> ئئئئئئه
<roshanavand> تو کانال فارسی هستم انگلیسی میگم!
<roshanavand> عجب
 * ramanK dare soup mipaze !
<lxsameer> ramanK: khodeto nasuzuni
<Zahra> roshanavand: laabod be group e wheel ezaafash nakardi
<roshanavand> Zahra: gourpe wheel comment khorde! yani commentesho bardaram bad ino ezafe konam besh?
<lxsameer> Zahra: salam , kam peydai, ma hanuz montazere idehat hastima
<Zahra> roshanavand: yani too /etc/group comment khorde?! khodet commentesh kardi?!
<Zahra> lxsameer: salam! sorry! enghade busy hastam ke nagoo!
<roshanavand> Zahra: man nazadam
<lxsameer> Zahra: kholase inke ma hanuz moshtaghe un barname hastim
<Zahra> roshanavand: ok. commentesho bardar
<Zahra> lxsameer: alan hastin hamatoon?
<lxsameer> Zahra: na moteasefane
<lxsameer> Zahra: hadeaghal mano the-light ke hastim
<Zahra> lxsameer: bishtar raajebe filesystem o device driver bood
<ramanK> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob khoshhal mishim beshnavim albate age halesho dario hal mikoni
<ramanK> lxsameer: alan dar marhaleye tahiye abe morgh hastam!
<roshanavand> Zahra: how to add a user into wheel group?
<lxsameer> ramanK: bah bah che shavad
<Zahra> roshanavand: gpasswd -a user wheel
<Zahra> lxsameer: beram sham bokhoram! miaam migam!
<roshanavand> Zahra: eeee eeee eeee eeee! khak vachoook akhe in porsidan dash?
<roshanavand> Zahra: thanks :P
<Zahra> roshanavand: yw
<lxsameer> Zahra: ok manam miram sham
 * the-light saresh dard mikone baraye fs o dd
<lxsameer> the-light: i kill you soon bro , why do i love you so much ? :D
<the-light> lxsameer: آنه ماادری :P
<lxsameer> the-light: ????? .Oo
<roshanavand> arab ham darim inja?
<the-light> lxsameer: Ane ma adry = man nemidoonam :D
<lxsameer> the-light: .oO pokidam
<ramanK> faranse nabud ?!
<lxsameer> the-light: rasti haji editoret vase programming chie to
<roshanavand> اهلا بشعب العربی
<the-light> lxsameer: harchi dame dast bashe az nano ta codeblocks o emacs
<lxsameer> the-light: hmmmmmmmm be zudi ye zahmati daram barat , mikham in Shit IDE ro toam test koni
<roshanavand> Zahra: doros shod :)
<roshanavand> Zahra: in wheel chi hast?
<the-light> lxsameer: eh amade shode IDE itun?
<lxsameer> the-light: na kar dare hanuz ama shayad ta akhare hafte basicesh tamum she :D
<the-light> lxsameer: bashe khoshhal misham, faghat yadam bendaz ke mesle aoon dina sharmande nasham yadam bere
<lxsameer> the-light: hatman kheftet mikonam :P
<the-light> :D
<milad> salam .man ye soal darmorede vpn daram mitonam beporsam?
<roshanavand> milad: ask
<milad> agha man vpn to ubuntu set mikonam ,connect ham mishe vali hich pagei baz nemishe .elat chie?
<roshanavand> momkene az tanzimate server bashe
<milad> ahan yani jori tanzim kardan ke faghat ba windows kar mikone va ba ubuntu kar nemikone .are?
<lxsameer> milad: na
<roshanavand> na
<roshanavand> milad: ISPt parsonline?
<milad> dar ubunto 10.10 modeme dial up chejori mitonam nasb konam
<roshanavand> milad: alan oon moshkelet hal shod?
<roshanavand> !
<milad> na.vpn migi???na
<roshanavand> milad: scanmodem
<roshanavand> aha
<milad> na man hanoz to ubuntu nemitonam az vpn estefade konam vali to windows mitonam
<lxsameer> milad: az che vpn clienti estefade mikoni
<milad> to windows?
<lxsameer> milad: na linux
<milad> fekr mikonam pppoe bod daghighan yadam nemiad.
<lxsameer> milad: ??? GUI configesh kardi ya CLI?
<milad> dadash man dar in hada nistam.roye connection clik mikonam neveshte connect to vpn.miram onja user va pass set mikonam.va bad bahash connect misham
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hey shit
<b3hnam> lxsameer: Hello body :)
<lxsameer> milad: khob bebin ye pishnahad e bi sharmane behet midam Kvpnc nasb kon ba un vpn connection besaz
<b3hnam> lxsameer: Whats up
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji inja bash yeki az dustan ye pishnahad dare mikhaym beshnavim
<b3hnam> lxsameer: OK
<milad> chera bisharmane??????dar zemn kvpnc nasb kardam kar nemikone
<lxsameer> milad: Kvpnc male KDE shoma ham ehtemale ziad gnome dari
<lxsameer> milad: chera che errori mide
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ye chi ru Shit IDE sakhtam bebini khodeto mizani
<milad> ta bazesh mikonam mige dochare error shode.va stop working
<b3hnam> lxsameer: chi ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pishnahade chi bood?
<lxsameer> milad: chi shode ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hala vaysa age ta akhare hafte resundam mibini :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: dar morede kernelo injur zahre mara
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ajaab
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ahsant bar to ei ostaaad ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam:mikhay ye task motabeghe ruhiyate mozakhrafet bedam behet ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ostad babate :D:D:D:D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: oonam vase khodesh ostadie
<lxsameer> b3hnam:mikhay ye task motabeghe ruhiyate mozakhrafet bedam behet ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: age vaghean taski motabegh ba roohiate man to donya vojood dare chera ke na :)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji begard bebin ye video player va music player e khub vase emacs peyda mikoni ? tarjihan music player e mpd client bashe
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hal kardi tasko eyne ruhiatete
<b3hnam> lxsameer: :D
<ramanK> !
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ey val
<lxsameer> b3hnam: man kuchiketam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: peyda kardi issue bezan lotfan
<b3hnam> lxsameer: haji ino to terminalet bezan : $ mplayer -vo caca someFIle.mpg
<lxsameer> b3hnam: khodet begu chi mishe mane tanbalo ke mishnasi
<lxsameer> b3hnam: video player CLI e
<lxsameer> ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: Are bahale
<b3hnam> lxsameer: BB project ro didi ?
<b3hnam> VLC az AA va BB estefade mikone
<lxsameer> b3hnam: eyval
<lxsameer> b3hnam: chi hastan hala ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ye joor ascii art library
<b3hnam> khode BB project ye demoye ascii az linuxe vagheaaaan mahshare arzeshe didan dare
<b3hnam> ro repo hast
<lxsameer> b3hnam: wow fahmidam haji uni ke face haye khodeshune ina ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: haji in moshkele proxym to terminal hal nashoda
<lxsameer> b3hnam: chera ? chi bud ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: are
<b3hnam> VLC ham ascii outputesh ba oone
<b3hnam> lxsameer: hichi baba ye proxie sade daram mikham be oon conect sham
<lxsameer> b3hnam: eyval uno didam ghablan
<b3hnam> lxsameer: shelle bi internetam mese salade bedoone khiare :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: khob connect shod dige :D moshgel kojast
<b3hnam> lxsameer: chejoori ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: http proxie ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: are
<b3hnam> tiny proxy
<lxsameer> b3hnam: khob moshgele routing beyne gushio laptope dare pitet dari ya chize digei?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pitet?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: manzuram laptop e "dare pitet" bud
<lxsameer> Zahra: ping
<Zahra> lxsameer: pong
<b3hnam> lxsameer: :D
<b3hnam> aha
<b3hnam> are dige
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji be nazaret template e project haro chejuri ru filesystem negah darim ? xml ya json ya lisp ?
<lxsameer> Zahra: che ghadr tul keshid sham khordanet ? :P
<b3hnam> lxsameer: roo gooshi tiny proxy nasb kardam
<b3hnam> to gnome proxy set kardam okeyeh
<b3hnam> faghat bara terminal moshkel daram
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob shuru konim
<Zahra> lxsameer: oomadam saram garme ye chizi shod!
<lxsameer> Zahra: age dust dari bia tu #5hit edame bedim ya age dust nadari hamin ja shuru konim
<Zahra> lxsameer: hamin jaa khoobe dige!
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji tu #linux porsidi vase ye chi shabihe tsocks ?
<lxsameer> Zahra:  khob besmelah
<lxsameer> Zahra: ghablesh sabr kon ye moarefi dashte bashim
<lxsameer> b3hnam: the-light bache ha Zahra
<lxsameer> Zahra: bacheha
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man liso kar nakardam ama age gharare code khana bashe XML age gharare jamojooro taro tamiz bashe 100% jason
<Zahra> chizi too mayehaaye tsocks mikhaayn az proxychains estefaade konin!
<Zahra> =))
<b3hnam> lxsameer: oonja ke ta harf zadam kickam kardan :D
<Zahra> b3hnam: tavakoli?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: lisp khubish ine ke stringash auto evaluation hastand
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<lxsameer> ohoh b3hnam toro ba ajnabi yeki kard :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob shuru kon dige
<b3hnam> Zahra: Good to talk U !
<Zahra> tnx
<b3hnam> Zahra: nope , AKB :D
<Zahra> khob age bekhaam kolli begam
<b3hnam> Zahra: Daste shoma dard nakone
<b3hnam> oon tavakkoli akhe ...
<b3hnam> astaghferolah...
<Zahra> b3hnam: che midoonam! goftam shayad oon bashi!!
<Zahra> khob shooroo konim
<lxsameer> the-light: bia bahso shurukonim
<Zahra> bebinam shomaya too zamineye virtualization ham kaari kardin?
<lxsameer> Zahra: dar che hadi ?
<Zahra> lxsameer: dar har hadi!!!
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob are
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob che kaari?
<lxsameer> Zahra: dar hade XEN config kardano injur gherti bazia
<Zahra> lxsameer: ahan! dige na enghadram dar in had!
<lxsameer> Zahra: pas chi ?
<b3hnam> Zahra: taze sameer Virtualboxam balade :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: hichi ye kam pishrafte tar!
<Zahra> lol!
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob begzarim
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: :))
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob
<Zahra> bebinid mosalaman bayad bedoonin too zamineye fs va dd too iran kollan kasani ke too in zamine kaar karde bashan kam darim, va aslan team i too iran voojood nadare ke in joor projehaa ro anjaam bede
<Zahra> kollan midoonin ke injaa 2 raah vase pishraft voojood dare
<Zahra> yeki oonghadr ashna dashte bashi ke proje begirio barashoon anjaam bedi
<Zahra> yeki inke risk konio beshini proje anjaam bedi ta shayad dar aayande be ye jaaiee bereso ye sponser barash peydaa beshe
<Zahra> khob haalaa shomaahaa cheghadr ahle risk hastin?
<b3hnam> Zahra: man age zaman behem ejaze bede va title ghazie jaleb bashe 100% hastam
 * Zahra ehsaas kard dare laalaaiee mikhoone!
<lxsameer> Zahra: bastegi be riskesh dare age begi duel rusi kon khob risk nemikonam ama vase hamchin karhai ahle riskim
<lxsameer> Zahra: :P begu ke moshtaghim beshnavim
<Zahra> the-light: bidaari?!
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob yeki dar zamineye neveshtane ye fs e secure hast
<Zahra> lxsameer: yeki ham kaar roo bitvisor
<Zahra> b3hnam: ^^
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob ghabl az inke edame bedi ye chi begam
<Zahra> lxsameer: har chand ta chi ke mikhaay begoo!
<lxsameer> Zahra: ma yani bachehaye #5hit mikhastim ye FS benevisim be esme ShitFS ke ye fekrai ham barash dashtim ke ta alan forsat nashod kar konim rush
<Zahra> lxsameer: bad oonvaght mikhaastin feature khasi dashte bashe in fs etoon?
<lxsameer> Zahra: hm mikhastim ta jai ke mishe sari bashe ama kolan dar hade ide bude
<Zahra> lxsameer: idea khasi vase algorithm haash dashtin?
<lxsameer> Zahra: na be unjahash naresidim
<lxsameer> Zahra: vali dar barnamamun hast
<Zahra> lxsameer: ok, khob albate sorat arzeshe khase khodesho dare vali feature haaye mohemtariam baayad dashte bashe
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob edame bede
<Zahra> lxsameer: albate ini ke man migam bishtar amniat toosh moheme
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob kheyli khube
<Zahra> masalan inke ba ye seri algorithm khas encryption anjaam bede
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob dige
<Zahra> mishe yeki az fs haaye khoob ham bardashto roosh in kaar haa ro anjaam dad albate
<b3hnam> Zahra: che bartari gharare nesbate be moshabehatesh dashte bashe ?
<Zahra> masalan man motmaenam raiser4 kheili mitoonest ta alan pishraft kone age hands zanesho nemikosht!!!
<Zahra> b3hnam: bebin in fs haaye jaari va maroof kheili az nokaate amniati tooshoon roaayat nashode
<lxsameer> Zahra: hahahah khob 100% khob edame bede ta akharesh sare feature hash kotak kari mikonim
<Zahra> b3hnam: albate ye seri package haa va module ha vase ezaafe kardane in feature ta hadi beheshoon ezaafe shode
<Zahra> vali az aval ba in hadaf neveshte nashodan
<b3hnam> Zahra: I got it.
<Zahra> dar morede bitvisor ham nagoftin? chizi shenidin ya na?
<Zahra> ye projeye japanese hast
<b3hnam> Zahra: hichi dar moredesh nemidonam faghat midonam chi hast
<b3hnam> chi goftam
<Zahra> vase enforce kardane security roo I/O hast
<Zahra> albate kheili hanooz chize bozorgi azash nasakhtan
<Zahra> ye tahghighe sade boodeo ye code i barash zadan dar hade inke kaar kone!
<Zahra> vase idea va memarish kheili alie
<Zahra> mishe behesh kheili feature haa ezaafe kard
<Zahra> va ye chize khafan azash sakht!
<Zahra> amalan zire OS kaar mikone
<Zahra> vaa oonjaa security ro enforce mikone
<Zahra> vase hamin hatman bayad roo system haaiee nasb beshe ke CPU shoon virtualization ro support kone, masalan intel VT ya AMD-V
<lxsameer> Zahra: sorry dc shodam
<Zahra> lxsameer: boro log aa ro bekhoon! :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: paste bi paste!
<the-light> bebakhshid pishe pc nabudam
<lxsameer> Zahra: log ha ? baba bikhial ye paste bede
 * Zahra negaah mikone kasi hast ke betoone kickesh kone yaa na!
<Zahra> lxsameer: az kojaa nadidi?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: http://www.bitvisor.org/ ino bebin mokfe
<lxsameer> Zahra: az albate ye seri page haa i ke be behnam dadi
<b3hnam> niazi be logmog nist :D
<lxsameer> az in shabdiz dige halam dare beham mikhore emruz fardast ke beram in pezhman rabetio tu daftare be ghatl beresunam
<the-light> Zahra: mamoor makhfi ziad dare inja bazia jadidan op shodan tu ubuntu.ir! :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: http://codepad.org/TWfy30TV
<lxsameer> Zahra: damet garm khob edame bede
<Zahra> the-light: albate bayad bedoonan kick konan, ghahr mikonam taa ye modate toolani nemiaam!
<b3hnam> lxsameer: bia ba ham berim manam bayad khatte jadide tel begiram
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob felan edaame bi edaame!
<Zahra> mikhaam bebinam kollan paayeieen ya na?!
<Zahra> shomaa va har kase digeiee too channel ke in rozehaa ro did!
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob mano ke b3hnam mishnase kolan payam
<lxsameer> Zahra: ama paye tar shodam vaghti fahmidan japunian
 * lxsameer asheghe japune
<Zahra> ke intor!
<Zahra> lxsameer: baladi japoni?
<lxsameer> Zahra: ta hodudi
<b3hnam> lxsameer: az daste in japoonia
<Zahra> lxsameer: man too karate ye kam yaad gereftam!
<Zahra> dar hade hamoon estelaahate karate!
<lxsameer> Zahra: toam !!!!! .oO , che sabki kar kardi ?
<the-light> Zahra: algorithm o inchizash amadast ya bayad besazim? baraye secure
<lxsameer> Zahra: na man kheyli faratar az una baladam
<Zahra> lxsameer: vadorio. albate kiokoshin ro bishtar doost dashtam
<lxsameer> Zahra: eyval eyval man Kiokoshin kar kardam khodast
<b3hnam> lxsameer: khosham miad harja mirim akhare bahs kiokoshine
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D hamine dige kong fu kare bichare
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob hala ideye aslit vase bahse money o ina chie
<Zahra> the-light: algorithm ke bale! vali code na
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man kongfo karam
<b3hnam> Zahra: idea ro velesh kon bezar man in sameero bezanam az vasat nesf konam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: na mamad kong fu kare
<Zahra> the-light: albate idea iee age darin mitoonin bedin dar zamineye algorithm ham
<Zahra> =)) haalaa bikhiaal!
<Zahra> albate man kong fu ro kheili bishtar doost daram!
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob dar kol man khodam be shakhse kheyli khoshhalam
<b3hnam> Zahra: man hastam makhsoosan bitvisor
<b3hnam> ama felan yekam dargiram
<b3hnam> va etelaatam dar in zamine kame bayad ram bendazid
<lxsameer> Zahra: -1 booooooo kong fu is a piece of shit
<the-light> Zahra: hala ta bebinimeshun badan nazaram midim :)
<Zahra> lxsameer: bruce lee ro nadidi mage?! :D
<b3hnam> Zahra: 100 emtiaze mosbat bara kong fu
<b3hnam> lxsameer : bazam begoo kong fu bade
<lxsameer> Zahra: the-light b3hnam inke ye group ahle kernel development peyda kardim kheyli khoshhalam
<lxsameer> Zahra: bruce lee ke daim bud , to maghe aghaaa oyama ro nadidi
 * the-light khoshunat kara ro be: Tai Chi Chuan davat mikone :P
<lxsameer> Zahra: koli video kikoshin daram bebini kaf mikoni
<b3hnam> lxsameer: sensi mano hesabi bara in ghazie bayad ra bendazia
<lxsameer> Zahra: the-light b3hnam khosham miad age badan bahsemun shod mizanim ham dige ro hastar pashtar mikonim :D:D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: sure ero gaki
 * Zahra asheghe lato paar kardane!
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob hala ye pishnahde be dard bokhor
<lxsameer> ye barnamei bezarim beshinim hesabi dar in mored sohbat konim albate bade ye khorde motalee
<Zahra> albate manam alna ye kam busy hastam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: agree
<lxsameer> masalan ye khorde bishtar dar morede in bitvisior o ina bekhunim
<Zahra> ye seri projeye dige daram ke bayad anjaam bedam
<lxsameer> Zahra: rasti faghat hamin ide ro dari ya bazam chizi tu nazaret hast
<the-light> lxsameer: jane khodam fekr konam az hamatun bokhoram :D Tai Chi Chuan ye varzeshe arume mesle bale
<b3hnam> Zahra: Documente khassi mortabet nadari to in fasele man bekhonam ?
<Zahra> b3hnam: cheraa, mail bede
<b3hnam> Zahra: b3hnam@gnu.org
<lxsameer> the-light: bebin b3hnam mano mishnase yebar ham tavasote man ta tu jahanam rafte , man akhare vahshi baziam :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: vase manam send kon
<Zahra> lxsameer: ok
<Zahra> the-light: toam mikhaay mail bede
<lxsameer> Zahra: hala bezar man yeki az idehamo begam
<the-light> Zahra: msg midam mail ro
<lxsameer> Zahra: aval inke bad nist ye lug ham dashte bashim be manaye vaghei
<b3hnam> lxsameer: oon harekat ke tarkibi bood
<b3hnam> rasty sare hamon jaryan fekr konam moaf az razm sham to khedmat :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: dovom inke shayad bad nabashe ye harekati ham vase in XEN bezanim
<Zahra> lxsameer: masale injaas ke man be shakhse oon ghadr forsat nadaram!
<lxsameer> Zahra: alan ye seri moshgelat dare ke kasi halesh nakarde vali kheylia hazeran khoda toman hazine konan yeki vasashun anjam bede
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D baba busyyyyyy
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji hal kardi in dafe ke umadi karaj ye harekat bezanam kolan moaf shi
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob az oon varam ba ye seri dige sherkato inaa darim, hey ham proje az in var oon var joor mishe!
<Zahra> lxsameer: man kollan dige bikhiaale mokhaaberaat shodam! enghadr shooloogham
<b3hnam> lxsameer: :)
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D bavaret mishe man 3 4 ruz dar hafte ro shaba sherkat mikhabam ?
<the-light> Zahra: rose in 2ta ke tu GNU hastan ro bekesh, jaye chandnafar mitunan ina kar konan!
<Zahra> lxsameer: are!
<lxsameer> Zahra: are
<lxsameer> the-light: :D hadafe ma rezaye aghast
<b3hnam> lxsameer: rasty yadam bendaz bahat badan beharfam
<b3hnam> ba agha mikham sohbat konam googlecode ro befrestym hava :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: dar morede chi ? miduni ke man kolan 2 byte hafeze daram
<lxsameer> b3hnam: man ghablan behesh sms dadam goftam mikhay ye harekati bezane
<the-light> Zahra: lxsameer b3hnam barname zamani i chizi nadarin baraye in kar start o modat o kar kardan o ... ?
<lxsameer> Zahra: chi shod baz rafti sham ?
<Zahra> lxsameer: na! injaam!:D
<Zahra> the-light: alan na!
<lxsameer> the-light: be nazare man timeline o ina ro bayad bade motalee va sohbate ziad moshakhas kard
<b3hnam> the-light: in mah man busy hastam
<the-light> lxsameer: khob yek hadeaghali bashe ke nare baraye saal bad
<lxsameer> man harcheghadr ham busy basham baz ruzi 3 saat ke tu metro hastamo tahte harsharayeti khali mikonam
<lxsameer> the-light: mano ke mishnasi payam
<lxsameer> the-light: faghat in Shit IDE ro be ye jai beresunam hastam asidi
<Zahra> lxsameer: 3 saat to metro?!!! saalemi?!!!
<lxsameer> b3hnam: nazaret dar morede Shit Suit chie ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: Dina ham par ?
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D toam az karaj miumadi tehran sare kar haminjuri mishodi
<b3hnam> lxsameer: shit suit ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: Dina ke dokhtarame vaghte uno kenar gozashtam
<Zahra> lxsameer: man har cheghadram poole benzinam beshe, haazer nistam ba metro biaam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ye seri tools ke ma Shit ha estefade mikonimo pack konim bedim birun mese Dina , ShitFS , shit IDE , shit WM va ....
<b3hnam> Zahra: 1
<lxsameer> Zahra: zereshk metro ke az utubane karaj tehran kheyli behtare
<lxsameer> b3hnam: uruse konoyaro
<lxsameer> Zahra: man 4.30 az sherkat ba mashin biam karaj shirin 9 miresam khune
<b3hnam> lxsameer: hamararo ke nemishe rikht to ye gooni
<b3hnam> masalan khode IDE mishe tabdil she be shit development suit
<Zahra> lxsameer: jedi?! yani enghadr shoolooghe?
<lxsameer> Zahra: are baba jahaname piade beri sari tar miresi
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D believe in a SHIT man
<b3hnam> lxsameer: gofty ye anime monasebe roohiate mozakhrafam peida kardi esmesho begoo bebinam chie ?
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> Zahra:
<Zahra> bale
<b3hnam> lxsameer: taze az sal dige anime hamon ro ham misazim ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: panty_and_stocking_with_garterbelt
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: b3hnam the-light ba ye channel e jadid movafeghin ? Man mokhalefam chon #5hit hastesh :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: baba akhe in che esmie! ye esme ghashangtar mizashtin hadeaghal!
<Zahra> mokhafafe chizie?!
<lxsameer> Zahra: Some Hackers In Town
<lxsameer> Zahra: ye street computing group e
<lxsameer> Zahra: vase khodesh falsafei dare
<b3hnam> lxsameer: mokhalefam mage in ke baz shit bashe ye joor dige nevevshte she
<b3hnam> lxsameer: haji ino didi ? http://identi.ca/group/somehackersintown
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ???? nafahmidam chi migi shomali nagu
<b3hnam> lxsameer: biiii aaadaaab
<Zahra> lxsameer: hala nemishod Some Hackers In Suburb bashe?! ke beshe Shis!
<b3hnam> :D
<b3hnam> Zahra: domainemono bebini chi migi :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D ina hame jaryan dare ye bar sare forsat presentet mikonim
<lxsameer> Zahra: base e falsafash ine ke unjuri ke dust dari zendegi koni
<b3hnam> lxsameer: elvis download mikoni?
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob esmesh naajoore har jaryaaniam dashte bashe!!! vase hamin man nazaram ye channel e digas!
<lxsameer> b3hnam: kole discography sho az ima gereftam
<lxsameer> Zahra: khob channel dige mizanim :D
<b3hnam> Zahra: khob ye nafar be se nafar pas nazaret mardood elam mishe :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: hala age oon Town mishod Suburb ya Country dar in falsafe khadsheiiee vared mishod?!
<lxsameer> b3hnam: domainemuno begu Zahra kaf kone
<b3hnam> Zahra: http://www.iamamemberofsomehackersintownstreetcomputinggroupwhataboutyou.com/
<lxsameer> Zahra: migam sare forsat vasat migam
<the-light> lxsameer: yek hack az channeletun be esme tihs ;)
<lxsameer> the-light: nice
<Zahra> b3hnam: lol!
<b3hnam> Zahra: vaghty rah oftad bayad bebini
<lxsameer> Zahra: ajab chizi beshe in
<b3hnam> lxsameer: page lug chi shod ? ki gharar shod bezane ?
<Zahra> dige whataboutyou ro bikhial mishodin hadeaghal!
<lxsameer> b3hnam: to dige , pas to be che dardi mikhori akhe :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: taze mikhastim bishtar ham bashe ke dige nashod :D
<b3hnam> Zahra: age mishod ke toolani taresham mikardim
<b3hnam> akhe gharar nist har ki saresho bendaze payeen biad to in site ;)
 * lxsameer loves crazy world
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man be darde errore khoda peida kardan :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: beja in chiza page o besaz
<Zahra> kollan man ziaad movafeghe lug nistam
<Zahra> ham kam hastim, ham masaleye vaght girie
<b3hnam> lxsameer: felan cntlm ro peida kardam daram chize bahalie :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: hmmmmmmm nesfe omret fanae
<lxsameer> Zahra: man behtarin dustaye omramo tu Lug peyda kardam
<Zahra> lxsameer: lug vase kaare khodemoono migam felan. na kollan!
<b3hnam> Zahra: Karaj Lug shabahaty be lug hayeh dige nadare
<lxsameer> Zahra: albate khordei behet nist tu tehlug budi
<Zahra> lxsameer: vagarna ye zamani teh lug ziaad miraftam. oon moghe ke too sharif bood
<lxsameer> b3hnam: rasti un linke Shit IDE ro tu identica dorost kon
<lxsameer> b3hnam: esmesh shode Shit IDE linkesham avaz shode
 * lxsameer kolan ba tehlug hal nakard
<b3hnam> lxsameer: dorost kardam , spamam kardan khoda lagadet nakone
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D:D:D:D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: az debiano linux ke hei kickam mikonan ahmagha
<b3hnam> identica ham spamam kard
<b3hnam> facebook ham 2rooz bannam kard
<b3hnam> lxsameer: jalebish ine ke hich kare khalafe ghaanooni anjam nadadm
<b3hnam> faghat mashkook boode karam
<lxsameer> Zahra: b3hnam the-light nazaretun dar morede #kernel-ir chista ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: to vojudet kolan ba ghanun moghayerat dare
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji in #emacs i ha kheyli daghunan az ma ham daghun taran
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ghanoon faghat ghanoone aghaa
<lxsameer> b3hnam: offensivan asasi
<lxsameer> Zahra: the-light b3hnam nagoftin #kernel-ir khube ?
<Zahra> lxsameer: khoobe
<b3hnam> lxsameer: shit vadige hich haminjoorish to sad ta channel pakhsham
<b3hnam> lxsameer: jaryane alav mishe
<the-light> lxsameer: kheyli khube :)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: Zahra the-light ba behnam movafegham albate hamin yedafe
<Zahra> lxsameer: pas esmesho avaz kon!!!!:D
<Zahra> lxsameer: badam in 2 ta ba ham fargh daran
<b3hnam> lxsameer: Zahra rast mige #5hit jaleb nist hamon #shit roo rast tare ;)
<the-light> lxsameer: age shaba urban ham bezari man miam :P
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji Zahra chi mige :( mige esmo avaz konin
<Zahra> b3hnam: hamin chizaa ro migi ke kicket mikonan dige!!!
<lxsameer> b3hnam: #shit reserve shodast
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob akhe aslan in 2 ta ba ham fargh daran
<Zahra> #kernel-ir beshe vase kernel kaaraaye irani
<lxsameer> Zahra: age #emacs ro bebini chi migi ? ajab adami unjan
<Zahra> #5hit ham ke vase team khodetoon
<b3hnam> Zahra: In ghadr kick konan khaste shan mohem ine ke az #5hit kick nemisham :)
<b3hnam> akharesh khodeshon mian mennat keshi
<lxsameer> Zahra: hmmmmmm bashe okeye
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: join kon kernel-ir
<Zahra> lxsameer: register konam ya mikoni?
<lxsameer> Zahra: farghi nemikone baram
<b3hnam> Zahra: #5hit male gorooh ya shakhse khassi nist
<the-light> b3hnam: kick chize khube baes mishe ide ha o jahan haye jadidi ro kashf koni! lol
<b3hnam> the-light: merC
<lxsameer> the-light:pas mikhay az #5hit kicket konam tajrobat bishtar she :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ^
<b3hnam> lxsameer: Y not ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji begu diruz tu metro chi saram umad
<the-light> lxsameer: are kick ban koni behtare :)
<b3hnam> lxsameer: chi ?
<the-light> lxsameer: ye osdev-ir ham hast ke ghablan gereftanesh ama na kamel
<lxsameer> the-light: bia #kernel-ir
<ahmadhesni> Salam : in che moshkeli hast (nasb ya update)?!
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<ahmadhesni> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45634 package 'virtualbox-2.2':error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<babialex> salam
<babialex> dostan man ye soal dashtam
<babialex> kasi hast rahnamayee kone?
<narcislinux1> !help | babialex
<lubotu3> babialex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<babialex> mikhastam man ubuntu nasb konam mikhastam bedonam 32bit behtare ya 64 bit?
<narcislinux1> babialex:  sistemey 64 biti hast ?
<babialex> windows 7  32 bit nasb shode daram mikham ba barname vmware ubuntu ham be sorate virtual berizam
<babialex> man taze ba ubuntu ashna shodam chize ziadi azash nemidonam felaN
<narcislinux1> babialex:  khob memari cput age 64 biti bashe mitoni ham ubuntu 64 biti rosh nasb koni ham 32 biti
<narcislinux1> bye
<babialex> cpu man :  amd athlon 64 4000+
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-26
<jomjome> hehe
<jomjome> ajab
<mahm0ud> i dont have sound drive
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: m-a a-i alsa
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: chie in?
<lxsameer> alsa ro dobare barat compile mikone
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: too synaptic zadam chizi nayoomad
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: in ye command bud
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: eee daet garm dare ye karayi mikone ^_^
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: malum nist javab bede ya na
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: tamum ke shod behem begu
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: tamum shod ama seda nayoomad
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: bezan sudo updatedb
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: http://dpaste.com/290686/
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: synaptic o bebib
<lxsameer> beband bad un commade m-a a-i alsa ro bezan
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: http://dpaste.com/290687/
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: khob alan sound dari ?
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: na
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: driveresh o nashnakhte
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: update i chizi kardi systemeto
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: bale
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: inam bezan locate snd_hda
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: eydade bidad chio update kardi
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: harchi ro goft update konam na nagoftam
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: fekr konam 2ta kernel update karde
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: hmmmmm hamishe az in distro haye man darari badam miumade
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: ^_^
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: 2rost nashe emrooz confrance daneshgah o majbooram ba windows bedam
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: hmmmmmmmm khob alan ye uname -r bede
<mahm0ud> 2.6.32-27-generic
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: aptitude search linux-image
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: http://dpaste.com/290690/
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: .Oo in hame kernel az koja avordi ?
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: ye soal un aval ke grub miad bala chand ta kernel miad age ba ghadimia biam bala dorost mishe?
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: man age jaye to budam kernel compile mikardam az in atoashghalaye distro behtare
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: ehtemal 80% are
<mahm0ud> lxsameer: bezar ye restar konam ba oona biam bala
<lxsameer> mahm0ud: ok
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: eshghe mani azizam radif shod ^_^
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: khoda ro shokr
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: ama ye pishnahad be onvane baradare kuchiket
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: ye distro e dorosto hesabi entekhab kon :D
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: are too hamin fekr hastam vali chon vared nistam ye chizi entekhab kardam ke hamechish amade bashe
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: yekam ke roo in kar kardam miram roo ye distro ye jadid
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: too fekre archam
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: kare khubi mikoni
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: rasti dirooz linux o vasl kardam be projector ke rs232 bood tasvir nadad
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: linux chetori be projector vasl mishe
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: bayad bede by default magar inke drivere VGA o ina moshgel dashte bashe
<ilius> mahm0ud_: gnome?
<mahm0ud_> ilius: are
<ilius> mahm0ud_: vasl mikoni, badesh dasture gnome-display-properties ro ejra mikoni, va be unvane ye monitore dige neshun mide
<ilius> mahm0ud_: 2 halat dare, ya mikhay mirror bashan yani har 2 shun ye chiz neshun bedan
<ilius> mahm0ud_: ya inke mokamele ham bashan, ke position eshun nesbat be ham ro tanzim mikoni
<mahm0ud_> ilius: mikham miror bashe
<ilius> mahm0ud_: tu hamun gnome-display-properties  moshakhase
<ilius> mahm0ud_: (ya az menu: System -> Preferences -> Monitors)
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: are moshkele cart grafice
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: vali man hame effect haye windowsam kar mikone!!!
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: alan driveresh o reinstall mikonam dorost bayad beshe
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: windows ? .Oo estaghforelah , khoda bebakhshe maro
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: NAAA ^_^ baba az sytaptic re install mikonam
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: akhe gofti windows tarsidam
<lxsameer> :D
<ilius> :-D
<mahm0ud_> ilius: bebin uno mizanam ino mige badesh mige are ya na?   It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<ilius> mahm0ud_: hmmm nemidunam
<ilius> mahm0ud_: اینکه افکت‌ها کار می‌کنه دلیل نمیشه که کارت گرافیک نصب باشه
<ilius> mahm0ud_: System -> Adminstration -> Hardware Drivers
<ilius> mahm0ud_: نشون میده؟
<mahm0ud_> ilius: bale
<ilius> mahm0ud_: اسم درایورش چیه؟
<mahm0ud_> ilius: man lenovo g460 daram ba gpe nvidia n310m
<ilius> mahm0ud_: اسم درایور
<ilius> mahm0ud_: پکیج درایور
<ilius> mahm0ud_: مگه نصبش نکردی؟
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: lenovo +1
<mahm0ud_> ilius: chandta nvidia_... hast fekr konam ye 6tayi bashe
<mahm0ud_> ilius: yebar ke driveram moshkel peida kard ina ro rikhtam
<mahm0ud_> ilius: nvidia-current-modaliases , nvidia-96-modaliases , nvidia-173-modaliases , nvidia-common , nvidia-settings , nvidia-current
<ilius> mahm0ud_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<mahm0ud_> ilius: http://dpaste.com/290712/
<ilius> mahm0ud_: nividia-settings dari?
<ilius> lxsameer: نظری نداری؟
<ilius> lxsameer: man ke lenovo nadashtam :P
<mahm0ud_> ilius: cale
<mahm0ud_> ilius: bale
<lxsameer> ilius: dar morede chi ?
<ilius> mahm0ud_: module esh probe shode vali bara tanzime monitor ha error mide
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: ba VGA et moshgel dari ?
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: na
<mahm0ud_> ilius: in khabari bood ya soali?
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: pas chi ?
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: bahse projectore
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf dari ?
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: khob tu un mituni screen tarif koni
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: ama bezar ye link behet bedam
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: http://dpaste.com/290714/
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: aval az hame inja modele thinkpadeto search kon http://www.thinkwiki.org/
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: think pad nist essentiale g460 e
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: ow
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: g460 hichi peida nakard
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: ye seri karash o kardam vali tarsidam oon file ro dast bezanam nemidoonam omid varam dorost shode bashe
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: :D
<lxsameer> mahm0ud_: man hamin alan dota LCD vasl kardam be kuchulu (laptopam)
<mahm0ud_> lxsameer: albate fn ham chand ta dare inja ama oon dafe zadim tasiri nakard
<Alireza> hi
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: chetori ? :D
<everplays> amidelalune, lol, haji raisesh oomad bala saresh farar kard :D
<narcislinux> !ping
 * narcislinux chera in robat do roze  harf nemizane !
<narcislinux> !ping
<narcislinux> !ping
<amidelalune> everplays, :d
 * narcislinux join #ubuntu-arabic ! 
<narcislinux> everplays: /msg MemoServ READ 1 ro bezan
 * narcislinux sandogh posty ham dare 
<everplays> narcislinux, :) vaghti taraf online nabashe mitooni az  ina vasash befresti
<everplays> online ke beshe mibine
<narcislinux> are
<mahm0ud> bache chetori mitoonam az safam film begiram
<AliTarihi> recordmydesktop
<ash_> salam
<ash_> filter shekan baraye linux shabih windows vojood dare?
<lxsameer> are
<ash_> mitoonid be man moarefi konid?
<lxsameer> ash_: jondo , freegate
<ash_> narmafzarand?az koja mitoonam begiram?
<lxsameer> are uno dige search kon nemidunam
<ash_> az lotfetton mamnoon
<lxsameer> np ;)
<everplays> ash_, http://freeneti10.tk/ ehtemalan be karet miad
<ilius> jomjome: ping
<ilius> narcislinux: test memo?
<narcislinux> yes
<narcislinux> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
 * narcislinux lubotu3 bargasht :/
<majid> باسلام- چرا سیستم من بعضی از دی وی دی ها را  شناسایی نمی کنه؟
<amidelalune> !seen bmoqimi
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<amidelalune> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sepehr> BotServs: sepehr++
<BotServs> sepehr: Are you OK?
<sepehr> BotServs: BotServs++
<narcislinux1> #python-ir
<MAJID> با سلام- چرا دی وی دی رام من  بعضی از دی وی دی هارا شناسایی نمی کند؟
<MAJID> با سلام- چرا دی وی دی رام من  بعضی از دی وی دی هارا شناسایی نمی کند؟
<lxsameer> MAJID: shayad kharabe khob
<MAJID> na baziaro nemishnase-ubuntu 10.10 mishnase mint 10 na.
<lxsameer> MAJID: shayad bekhatere disc hast
<MAJID> keifiate dvd ham mitone tasir dashte bashe?
<lxsameer> MAJID: 100%
<MAJID> mrci emtehan mikonam
<narcissus1> fekonam ye etefaghi oftad !
<narcissus1> hm
 * narcissus1 15 min bayad montazer bemone 
<narcislinux> s
<narcislinux> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<sepehr> lxsameer: ping
<lxsameer> sepehr: pong
<sepehr> lxsameer: salam, nabudam ping karde budi, sharmande
<lxsameer> sepehr: salam shabet bekheyr
<lxsameer> sepehr: agha in bot et che mikone
<sepehr> lxsameer: :)) che kari?
<lxsameer> sepehr: kolan hadaf az vojude in bot tu channel chie ?
<sepehr> lxsameer: hadaf in bude ke bacheha estefade konan age be dardeshun mikhore
<lxsameer> sepehr: khob che emkanati dare?
<sepehr> lxsameer: search, tell, seen, log, invite o in harfa
<sepehr> lxsameer: fot shod be har hal, be dalile na malumi, tanesh za shode bud beyne dustan
<sepehr> lxsameer: ?
<ABM> Hi All
<ABM> any body Home?
<lxsameer> No
<tHr> salam doostan man driver cart graphicamo nasb kardam vali mogei ke mikham desktop effect ro faal konam error mide!( can't to enable desktop effect )
<nixoeen> !help | ABM
<lubotu3> ABM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tHr> doostan man khastam mint 10 ro nasb konam vali natoonest partition table ro tashkhis bede be nazaretoon bayad chikar konam albate khode hardo tashkhis dad be khoubi
<tHr> kasi nemidoone moshkel az chie?
<tHr> man chetori mitonam to xchat be irc hamin site vasl sham?
<nixoeen> tHr: be IRC e FreeNode vasl mishe, room ham ke #ubuntu-ir
<nixoeen> tHr: dasti ham khasti ezafe koni: irc.freenode.net
<tHr> <nixoeen>Ok mamnoon be channel ha ezafe konam?
<nixoeen> tHr: be channel ha #ubuntu-ir ro bayad ezafe koni
<roshanavand1> سلام
<roshanavand1> چطوری فایرفاکس رو توی اوبونتو کاملا فارسی کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-19
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> agha kasi java kar karde?
<Omid> [halate javgiri]
<Omid> behtarin IDE 4 java chie be nazare shoma?
<everplays> Omid, in tarin ro ke miari vase har kasi fargh mikone
<everplays> shakhsan tahla har chi java code zadam ba vim code zadam, ant-esh ro ham khodam neveshtam, ama kheylia doost daran ba ye chizi mesle eclipse ya netbeans kar konan
<Omid> everplays, factore mosbate vim nesbat be netbeans o eclipse chie be nazaret?
<everplays> vase man sabok boodanesh, chon kollan hame app haye java ram doost daran, ina ke dige IDE hastan bishtar ram doost daran
<Omid> everplays, man to ram moshkel nadaram to cpu moshkel daram pas oza kharabe :D
<everplays> man mamoolan 2gig ram khali daram, ama too katam nemire ye IDE bekhad 1.5gig ram begire
<Omid> 1.5G kheili ziade! fajeast
<Omid> I love vim
<Omid> :D
<Omid> everplays, man ta hala code java nazadam, alan ehsas mikonam majburam java kar konam
<Omid> ye barname hast ke shayad shenide bashi (lucene) in ro niaz daram ke ba javast
<reza_> element
<reza_> linux element
<Omid> everplays, man age bekham java ro shoro konam be nazaret cheghad tul mikeshe ta rah bioftam?
<Omid> ye ruze mishe?
<everplays> Omid, bastegi dare ke ghablan chizi develop karde bashi ya na, ama age bedooni chetori ba api document kar koni mitooni
<Omid> everplays, man alan mikham shoro konam be nazaret az koja shoro konam?
<everplays> Omid, tutorial-e khode j2se
<Omid> java.sun.com/j2se/1.5/pdf/generics-tutorial.pdf ?
<Omid> everplays, cheghad faza mikhad?
<Omid> yekami mahdudiate manabe daram
<everplays> Omid, nemidoonam oon pdf-e aslan chi hast, ama manzooram inja bood > http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/getStarted/index.html
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<the-light> ping WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> eyval che bahal
<WhiteCrow1> thanks the-light
<the-light> ghorbanat WhiteCrow1
<Omid> everplays, az lahaze sor@ kheili ba c++ fargh mikone?
<WhiteCrow1> the-light  ba yaaic vasl shodam
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: kar nakardam bahash tahala
<WhiteCrow1> shabih irssi  hadt
<everplays> Omid, java? age sor@ vasat mohemme ba scale code bezan, khoobish ine ke ba jvm run mishe
<Omid> everplays, man mikham ro data set haye bozorg run begiram
<Omid> everplays, yani barnamam majbure chand ruz run beshe
<Omid> age sor@ 1/2 beshe
<Omid> tedade ruzha ham 1/2 mishe
<Omid> nesbat be c++ cheghade sor@e java?
<everplays> Omid, bebin vaghean nemishe goft cheghadr, ama shaki nist ke sor@esh kamtar-e, ama khob bazi jaha nemisarfe bekhay C code bezani
<everplays> ama behtarin gozine ke vase sor@ dari scale-e, harf nadare vase in kara
<Omid> man hanuz ba java kar nakardam, yani emruz tasmim gereftam ke karamo ba java anjam bedam
<Omid> fekr nemikonam sor@sh kheili kamtar az c bashe
<Omid> ama be un barnameii ke goftam niaz daram!
<Omid> pas dige gozineii nemimune
<Omid> everplays, kodum yeki az ina ro nasb konam?
<Omid>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<Omid>  * ecj
<Omid>  * gcj-4.4-jdk
<Omid>  * gcj-4.3
<everplays> Omid, openjdk baz behtar-e vase kari ke mikhay bokoni, ama age betooni code-et ro ba gjc compatible benevisi mitooni compile-esh koni be binary, intori dige moshkele performance ke gofti ham pish nemiad
<Omid> everplays, gjc emkanatesh kamtare?
<everplays> are, kheyli chiza ro nemishe ba gjc compile kard
<Omid> khodet kodum ro estefade mikoni?
<everplays> goftam ke chio pishnahad mikonam Omid, ba scala (scale mikhoonanaesh) kheyli rahat ham ba library haye java mitooni bahash kar koni
 * dark-sun boradcasts sigHI...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
 * dark-sun sends SIG_BIG_F to SterNiX ...
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> chetori dark-sun
<SterNiX> khobi?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: tnx honey :) khoobam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khosh mizgare bet?
<SterNiX> bad nist dark-sun `
<SterNiX> khastame v goshne dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: va3 khastegit kari nemitunam bokonam, vali khasti bia siret mikonam ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FUSW
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :D
<vv> salam
<vv> rooye modem neveshte bashe "56k faxmodem" yani dial upeh?
<the-light_> internal haye ghadimi hame dial-up hastan
<Omid> everplays, babate rahnamaii kheili mamnun, ta alan chand ta barname tosh neveshtam @};-
<Omid> everplays, mitunam ham openjdk ro nasb konam ham gcj?
<Omid> bad az har kodum ke khastam mogheye compile estefade konam?
<dark-sun> Omid: mishe, faghat bayad be jaye javac, az dastoore marbut be oon compiler estefade koni.
<dark-sun> ba alias mituni halesh koni
<Omid> dark-sun, sharmandam manzuram hamun dastoresh bud
<dark-sun> Omid: ?
<Omid> yani dastoresho nemidunam
<Omid> gcj khodeshe?
<Omid> dark-sun, alan age gcj ro nasb konam javac ro roye un set mikone?
<dark-sun> Omid: bale
<dark-sun> Omid: har java compileri k nasb beshe, javac be oon eshare mikone
<dark-sun> Omid: shoma mitunin ba dastoore "which javac"
<dark-sun> Omid: va ls -l {khorojie dastoore bala^}
<dark-sun> Omid: be file asli beresin
<dark-sun> Omid: badesh ba alias barash dastoore khola3 benvisin. masalan
<Omid> alias javac="gcj"
<Omid> doroste?
<Omid> age nakham az javac estefade konam o bekham mostaghim az dastore khode compiler estefade konam chetor?
<dark-sun> Omid: na
<dark-sun> Omid: bebin, masalan man alan sun jdk ro daram,
<dark-sun> Omid: alan age bekham gjc ro nasb konam
<dark-sun> Omid: javac man, mishe compiler gjc
<Omid> doroste ta inja ro fahmidam
<dark-sun> Omid: pas masire aslie compiler ro peyda mikonam
<dark-sun> ba komake "which" va "ls -l"
<Omid> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/
<dark-sun> Omid: badesh mizanam
<dark-sun> Omid: alias sun-jdk=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/bin/javac
<dark-sun> Omid: injure ba zadan "sun-jdk myClass.java"
<dark-sun> Omid: source man ba compiler sun compile mishe
<Omid> dark-sun, kheili mamnun alan fahmidam
<dark-sun> Omid: welcome ;)
<Omid> ino bezaram to .bashrc doroste?
<dark-sun> Omid: bale, entehaye .bashrc :)
<Omid> dark-sun, everplays ;)
<dark-sun> :)
<vv> salam
<vv> age rooye modem neveshteh bashe "56k faxmodem" yani dialupeh?
<vv> kasi miduneh?
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ modem mage faghat vase dial up nist mage?!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5d/TeleGuide-terminal.jpg/225px-TeleGuide-terminal.jpg
<dark-sun> SterNiX: man be modem adsl be net vasl misham
<SterNiX> on esmesh router hasta
<dark-sun> SterNiX: modem/router rush neveshte ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL_modem
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ajabe modeme bahalie in axe :D
<SterNiX> are dark-sun mikham yekisho
<SterNiX> vasam begir vase Xmass
<dark-sun> SterNiX: az koja begiram? ina zir khakian :)
<SterNiX> man nemidonam dark-sun bayad begiri
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ajaba :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: be jash miram 5 ta filo tu 1 ghori ja bedam
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ aslan FUSWIO bad mv /dev/null
<dark-sun> SterNiX: >:D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://funcorner.eu/steve-jobs-no-jobs-blow-jobs/
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/no+jobs
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<the-light__> in domba chie behemun chasbundan!
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ping
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ping
<everplays> fzerorubigd, pong
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam
<everplays> salaam dude fzerorubigd, chetori? sharmande daram develop mikonam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khobam, faghat gharar bod emrouz ye chizi beresoni be man
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are dude, amadash kardam, ferestadam confirm konan, confirm ro bedan vasat mifrestamesh
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ok dude,
<fzerorubigd> everplays: montazeram pas
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hatman :) be mahze confirm mifrestamesh vasat dude
<Omid> goldendict toye tray nist
<Omid> vaghti ham az terminal ejra mikonam mige: Another GoldenDict copy started already.
<Omid> pa -aux ham zadam nabud
<Omid> ????
<Omid> jen umade to systemam
<dark-sun> Omid: besmellah bego
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> :P
<Omid> dark-sun, :D
<ali_> salam
<ali_> :HM:
<ali_> hich kiri inja nist?
<ali_> kos chi?
<princef> hi
<mrglinux1> سلام
<Omid> salaam\
<Omid> ye process daram, mikham vaghti tamum shod system khamush beshe
<Omid> kasi balade?
<princef> ba at mishe fek konam
<princef> "man at" ro bebin
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-20
<mrglinux1> Omid: pida kardi rah halo?
<mrglinux> DC shodam
<mrglinux> Omid: proccesset command liniye ?
<mrglinux> ya applicationi chiziye?
<mrglinux> princef: at kari be in mozo nadare chon nemidone porccesh key tamom mishe
<princef> khob agar bedoune ke shutdown mikone ba ye ofset
<princef>        at_job_id
<princef>               The name reported by a previous invocation of the at utility  at
<princef>               the time the job was scheduled.
<princef> bayad check kone ke pid oun proccess vojod dare ya na
<princef> agar bashe ke hanuz tamum nashode
<princef> vali agar pid nabashe proce tamum shode
<princef> va commande badi ejra mishe
<mrglinux> age command line bashe ye ; mizare va minveise halt
<princef> while kill -0 $pid do   echo "$pid is alive"   # do your operations done
<princef> yekam sakhte faqat
<mrglinux> in barksesho lazem dare
<mrglinux> chera inkar kafiye khorgie ps -e | grep pid ra negah kone
<mrglinux> while nemikhad ke
<mrglinux> az google search kardi?
<princef> are
<princef> felan bye.
<the-light> ilius: chetori saeeid? :)
<ilius> the-light: :)
<ilius> the-light: سلام احسان جان. مرسی خوبم
<ilius> the-light: تو خوبی؟
<ilius> the-light: ببخشید درگیر بودم
<the-light> ilius: سلام. قربانت خوبم. تو چطوری سعید جان؟
<ilius> the-light: می‌گذره :)
<ilius> the-light: دارم آهنگ «عمر خیرات» رو گوش می‌دم. خیلی قشنگه. شنیدی؟
<the-light> ilius: نه از کیه؟
<ilius> the-light: همون اسم سازنده‌ش رو گفتم
<ilius> the-light: عربی بی‌کلامه
<the-light> ilius: اها نه چیزی نشنیدم ازش
<ilius> the-light: البته نیمه سنتی نیمه مدرنه
<ilius> the-light: in site eshe http://www.omarkhairat.com/
<the-light> ilius: الان دارم امین الله حسین گوش میدم. چادر نشنینانش و ...
<the-light> ilius: مرسی میبینمش
<ilius> the-light: :)
<ilius> the-light: ایرانیه؟
<ilius> آها آره
<the-light> ilius: مادرش ایرانیه ولی پدرش روسیه فکر کنم. خیلی کارش درسته
<ilius> the-light: pm
<Omid> ilius, man in omar khairat ro az koja download konam?
<Omid> :D
<ilius> Omid: نمی‌دونم والا سرچ کن
<ilius> Omid: سایتش رو گذاشتم
<Omid> ilius, are mamanun
<ilius> Omid: من از دوستان گرفتم
<Omid> man age bekham system bad az ye process khamush beshe
<Omid> ya ye dastor ejra kone
<Omid> bayad chekar konam?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ ba cron emtehan kon
<Omid> SterNiX, cron fekr konam male kare digasta
<Omid> schedule dorost mikone
<SterNiX> khob are Omid
<Omid> SterNiX, mikham ye process tamum beshe bad in ejra kone
<SterNiX> inkaram mishe kard omid
<Omid> nemikham timi bashe
<SterNiX> ba &&
<SterNiX> bezan masalan ls / && shutdown -h now
<SterNiX> age ls karesh dorst tamom she shutdown ejra mishe
<Omid> in khube
<Omid> ye soale dige
<Omid> man az axel estefade mikonam
<ilius> Omid: اون پروسه رو خودت اجرا می‌کنی؟ یا قبلا اجرا شده؟
<Omid> in vasatesh yeho gir mikone
<Omid> ilius, khodam ejra mikonam
<SterNiX> ye script ham mishe nevesht
<Omid> ilius, && javab bayad bede
<ilius> Omid: axel ... ; sudo halt
<ilius> Omid: دو تا دستور رو با سمی‌کالن جدا کن
<Omid> sudo pass nemikhad?
<ilius> Omid: && faghat age avali movaffagh bashe dovomi run mishe
<Omid> ilius, manam hamintor mikhastam
<ilius> Omid: chera pass mikhad :D
<Omid> khob vasate avali ke nabayad shut down lkone
<SterNiX> if [ ! $process ]; then shutdown -h now; fi
<Omid> $process yani pid?
<SterNiX> variable hast ke be on process bar migarde
<SterNiX> while (! $process ) do; shutdown -h now; done
<SterNiX> in benazaram
<SterNiX> $process yani  in
<ilius> Omid: اگه اینترنت قطع بشه و دستور دانلود بصورت ناموفق تموم بشه. میخوای خاموش بشه یا نه
<SterNiX> process=`pidof "esme_barname"`
<Omid> SterNiX, pas hamun pid bud
<SterNiX> ye motoghare ke be pid bar migarde Omid khodesh nist
<SterNiX> valli mishe khode pid ro ham gozasht
<Omid> ok gereftam
<SterNiX> man faghat rahataresh kardam vase dafat bad
<Omid> ba axel kar kardid?
<SterNiX> na
<Omid> in axel mesle wget manad :D
<Omid> faghat emkane ijad tedade delkhah connection ham dare
<Omid> ama moshkel injast ke yeho hang mikone
<Omid> bazi vaghta
<Omid> bayad pause o continue konam
<Omid> yani ctrl+c bezanam
<Omid> dobare ejrash konam
<Omid> ino kasi midune chekar bayad kard?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ vaghti azash ps migiri neveshte zombie?
<Omid> emtehan nakardam
<SterNiX> ye emtehan kon bebin ps ke mizani che statei ro behet mige
<SterNiX> bad mitoni ye script benevisi ke
<SterNiX> age raft to halate zombie ya harchi ya masrafesh raft bala
<SterNiX> kill -p $process; exec $process
<Omid> SterNiX, bayad ba molayemat bahash barkhord kardaaaaa
<Omid> downloada ro miparune
<Omid> fila ro kharab mikone
<Omid> :D
<Omid> SterNiX, kill --force axel bezanam dardesh miad
<SterNiX> mage mesle wget -c nadare Omid ?
<Omid> degh o delisho sare fila piade mikone
<SterNiX> kill -9 manzoram bood
<SterNiX> ya mitoni -1 bedi shayad halesh ja omad
<Omid> Translate number 11 into a signal name.
<Omid> yani chi?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ shomare 11 ro be esme signal taghir mide
<Omid> SterNiX, haaaaa takhasosi shod
<Omid> be esme che signali?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ vase che barnameie?!
<SterNiX> aslan az chi migi?!
<Omid> SterNiX, man to manual wget optione -c nadidam!
<Omid> dare?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ RTFMP ->   -c
<SterNiX>        --continue
<SterNiX>            Continue getting a partially-downloaded file.  This is useful when you want to
<SterNiX>            finish up a download started by a previous instance of Wget, or by another program.
<SterNiX>            For instance:
<SterNiX>                    wget -c ftp://sunsite.doc.ic.ac.uk/ls-lR.Z
<Omid> fekr kardam -c tedad connection hast
<Omid> age mishod ino taghiir dad khub bud
<Omid> SterNiX, omid     29055  5.8  0.2 1409300 6460 pts/0    Sl+  16:03   2:33 axel -n 256 http://serverdlm2.in/movie/Shark-Night-3D-r5.mkv
<Omid> ps gereftam
<Omid> alan hamuntor shode
<Omid> SterNiX, alan gir oftade ha
<mobin> salam
<mobin> kesi hast
<mobin> ?
<mobin> soal dashtam
<mobin> ?
<SterNiX> mobin♪ soaleto bepors kesi balad bod behet mige
<mobin> bebakhshid
<mobin> raje
<mobin> be ubuntu nist alan in soalam
<mobin> man ghablan to forume ubuntu.ir ozv boodam
<mobin> user passamo yadam
<mobin> raft
<mobin> alan dobare ozv shodam
<mobin> emaile fall sazish
<mobin> send
<mobin> nemishe
<mobin> ham b ba gmail test kardam ham ba yahoo
<mobin> chetori mitonam ba admine site
<mobin> harf bezanam
<mobin> ?
<SterNiX> mobin♪ to site age nanveshte pas bayad vaysi
<mobin> yani alan nemitonam ozv sham
<mobin> ?
<SterNiX> nemidonam mobin
<SterNiX> man to forum nistam
<mobin> formi nist be betonam ba admine site harf bezanam
<mobin> ?
<mobin> ya barash message bezaram
<mobin> ?
<mobin> ahan yaftam mersi
<mobin> age kari nadarid bye
<SterNiX> bedroud
<Mahsa> salam
<Mahsa> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest?
<Mahsa> ???????????/
<Mahsa_> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest
<Mahsa_> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest
<Mahsa_> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest
<Mahsa_> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest
<Mahsa_> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest
<Mahsa_> kase link doenload mostaghem debian ro balad nest
<nkh> Mahsa_: Google kardi ?
<Mahsa_> میرم داخل سایت دبیان ولی نمیدونم چجوری دانلود کنم
<Mahsa_> ب
<nkh> Mahsa_: http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/
<Mahsa_> رفتم اینجا ولی چجوری دانلود کنم
<nkh> Mahsa_: یه کم دقت کنین مشخصه
<nkh> Mahsa_: Official CD/DVD images of the stable release
<Mahsa_> بعدش
<nkh> Mahsa_: از قسمت دی‌وی‌دی ، رو معماری که میخواین مثلا آی‌۳۸۶ برای سیستم ۳۲ بیت و ای‌ام‌دی ۶۴ واسه ۶۴ بیت کلیک کنین ...
<Mahsa_> خوب
<Mahsa_> نسخه سرور همینه دیگه؟
<Mahsa_> ؟
<nkh> Mahsa_: والا تا جایی که من می‌دونم دبیان یه دونس، کانفیگ می‌کنی واسه سرور، بش میگن سرور، شاید هم من اشتباه می‌کنم :-؟؟
<Mahsa_> خوب
<Mahsa_> بهدش
<nkh> Mahsa_: بعد چی دیگه !؟؟!
<Mahsa_> از قسمت دی‌وی‌دی ، رو معماری که میخواین مثلا آی‌۳۸۶ برای
<Mahsa_> تا اینجا میرم
<Mahsa_> ولی بعدشو نمیدونم چیکار کنم
<nkh> Mahsa_: میشه بگین الان تو کدوم مرحله‌این ؟!
<Mahsa_> Official CD/DVD images of the stable release
<nkh> Mahsa_: گفتم که اون بالا !
<Mahsa_> روی i386
<nkh> Mahsa_: ۳۲ بیت میخواین یا ۶۴؟
<Mahsa_> 32
<Mahsa_> میره یه صفحه دیگه ولی دانلودی من نمیبینم
<nkh> Mahsa_: میشه بگین چه صفحه‌ای !؟ اون فایل های با پسوند iso
<nkh> Mahsa_: چهار گیگ تقریبا هرکدوم ... اوناس دیگه
<Mahsa_> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/iso-cd/
<Mahsa_> باید همشو دانلود کنم
<nkh> Mahsa_: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/iso-dvd/
<nkh> Mahsa_: شما دبیان یه سی‌دی هم می‌تونی دانلود کنی !! این که زیاده همه پکیج‌هاشه ، دیگه خودت باید بدونی چی کار می‌کنی و چی کجاس
<saaber> salam bar ahle channel
<h2010n> علیک
<hasanhabibi> ping fzerorubigd
<Mohamad> salam doustan
<saaber> Mohamad: salam doost
<Mohamad> dastur smb chejore kar mekone
 * saaber mire ye ja ghayem beshe :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: ghaym mishi !!!
<saaber> hasanhabibi: balad nistam javab bedam :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: salam . man zende am :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: say kon yad migiri :P
<saaber> hasanhabibi: salam mard
<hasanhabibi> saaber: چطوری
<saaber> hasanhabibi: chetori? roobehrahi?
<saaber> hasanhabibi: man khoob :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: inja IRC hast ( yad begir ) :P
<hasanhabibi> saaber: mamnoon
<hasanhabibi> saaber: che khabara :D
<nkh> Mohamad: dastoore smb dari!? :D :-/
 * nkh command e smb Mikhad!! :( 
<saaber> hasanhabibi: man ke az hame ja bikhabaram :D
 * nkh WT*! this is ubuntu channel :d , missed up 
<saaber> nkh: man tooye address bar mizanm:    smb:///    khodesh miare :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: raft :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: lol
<hasanhabibi> saaber: bebin saber
<hasanhabibi> saaber: bia private !!!
<Mohamad> nasb font farsi dar ubuntu
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: boro to pooshe home user
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: mkdir .fonts
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: oon dastoor sakht pooshe font bood
<Mohamad> badesh
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: baad boro to poshe .fonts
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: har chi font daro toosh copy con
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: hata fonthaie windows !
<Mohamad> mer30
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: sepas momkene lazem bashe yek bar logout koni ta kole fontha dar tamoom system az jomle firefox dar dastras bashe
<Mohamad> toye terminal chejore beram toye poshaye home?
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: cd /home/user
<hasanhabibi> Mohamad: jaie user bayad username khodet bezari
<the-light> hasanhabibi: mycomputer kojast tu Obuntu? :D
<saaber> the-light: obuntu khodeti
<saaber> the-light: ehsan gholombe :D
<hasanhabibi> the-light: looooooooooool
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<hasanhabibi> the-light: برو تو منوی استارتش میبینی :))))
<the-light> saaber: :D chie be bachat taasob dari :P
<the-light> hasanhabibi: start nadaram inja:D
<hasanhabibi> the-light: بگرد پیدا کن :D
<hasanhabibi> the-light: اصلا تو چطوری ؟
<saaber> the-light: oon winxp ro biar bala my computer roo desktop hast
<hasanhabibi> the-light: هیچ میپرسی از ما ؟ نه واقعا !
<hasanhabibi> saaber: 1+ :D
<the-light> hasanhabibi: khubam :) to chetori?
<the-light> hasanhabibi: in hame online mishi 1 msg nemidia!
<saaber> the-light: manam khoobam
<hasanhabibi> the-light: mamnoon
<hasanhabibi> the-light: aha
<hasanhabibi> the-light: na hamash giram baba
<the-light> saaber: :)
<the-light> saaber: agha bia smg 1min
<Mohamad> nas thems dar ubuntu chejore hastesh
<Mohamad> چجوری توی لینوکس تم نصب کنم
<Mohamad> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Mohamad> چجوری توی لینوکس تم نصب کنم
<aidin> چگونه میتوان ویندوز لینوکس را همزمان داشت
<SterNiX> aidin♪ manzoret dual boot hast?!
<aidin> بله
<SterNiX> ya hardota ham zaman biyan bala?
<aidin> نه
<SterNiX> ba grub
<SterNiX> !grub | aidin
<lubotu3> aidin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aidin> با ریست بتوان انتخاب کرد
<aidin> لینوکس opansurs nhvl
<SterNiX> aidin♪ age hardeto partition koni
<SterNiX> khod be khod  tanzim mishe grub to moghe nasb
<aidin> کردم
<aidin> پارتیشن لینوکس جدا ست که تو وینوز قابل نمایش نیست
<SterNiX> are chon FS fargh mikone
<SterNiX> vase window NTFS hast vase Linux ext3 hast mamolan
<SterNiX> aidin♪ moshkelet chiye alan?!
<aidin> حالا ویندوز دارم وقتی لینوکس نصب میکنم فقط لینوکس میاد بالا ولی فایل پارتیشن وینوز هستند و بلعکس
<aidin> همزمان با بوت بالا قابل نمایش نیستد که یکی رو انتخاب کنید
<SterNiX> chiyo nasb mikoni aidin ?
<SterNiX> che distroie?
<SterNiX> ubuntu?
<aidin> opan surs
<SterNiX> opan surs dige chiye?!!
<aidin> opensuse 11.2
<SterNiX> open suse ke grubesh rahate ke
<SterNiX> gozine akharesh mishe windows
<aidin> نه الان ندارم
<SterNiX> windows vista dari?!
<aidin> نه
<aidin> 7
<SterNiX> 7
<aidin> سون
<SterNiX> Windows NT 6.1
<aidin> چرا با سون نمیشه
<SterNiX> chi ba seven nemishe aidin ?!
<aidin> هم سون داشت هم لینوکس
<SterNiX> aidin♪ age dorost nasb koni moshkeli pish nemiyad
<SterNiX> man opensuse ro chan sad bar nasb kardam
<SterNiX> ham dual boot ham taki
<SterNiX> hish moshkeli nadasht
<Omid> aidin, che noskheii az open suse?
<aidin> من 10 بار نصب کردم دیکه تو بوت ویندوز رو ندارم
<aidin> 11.2
<SterNiX> Omid♪ <aidin> opensuse 11.2
<aidin> نسخه 11.2
<aidin> بله
<Omid> formate drive windoset chie?
<hossein_> hi
<hossein_> hi all
<Omid> hi
<SterNiX> Omid♪ grub ro dorost tanzim nakarde
<Omid> SterNiX, akhe bayad auto tanzim beshe
<SterNiX> be nazaram opensuse asontarin install ro dare
<SterNiX> az male ubuntu ham ason tare
<SterNiX> are midonam Omid vali nemidonam chera nashode
<hossein_> اینجا کسی برنامه نویس لینوکس وجود داره
<SterNiX> hatman deghat nemikone
<hossein_> کسی برنامه نویسی لینوکس بلده
<SterNiX> ziyad hossein_
<SterNiX> #technotux
<Omid> SterNiX, SterNiX ta jaii ke yadame bastegi be formate drive ham dare, bazi vaghta ghati mikone
<Omid> aidin, chera az noskheye 12 estefade nemikoni?
<Omid> aidin, ya chera nemiai ubuntu?
<aidin> ویندوز نصب کردم بعد لینوکس با پارتیشن بندی دستی
<hossein_> sternix
<hossein_> یک سوال داشتم برنامه نویس سی شارپ هستم
<hossein_> برنامه ای دارم  که با پورت های سریال درویندوز کارمی کنه
<SterNiX> c# che rabti be Linux dare hossein_ ?!
<Omid> aidin, windowset ghablesh khub boot mishod?
<aidin> من دانشجوی ای تی هستم برای همین باید لینوکس را بلد باشم و همین ورژن استفاده میشه
<hossein_> ولی این برنامه به دقت برنامه های تحت داس نیست چون تایمرهای سخت افزاری درداس خیلی راحت قابل برنامه نویسی ام
<aidin> بله
<Omid> aidin, ziad farghi nemikone !
<hossein_> حالا یک سوال دارم چطورمی شه در لینوکس برنامه پورت نوشت
<Omid> aidin, suse be nazare man ziad stable nist man ghablan suse kar mikardam
<hossein_> یک سوال دیگه هم دارم من دنبال نسخه ای از لینوکس می گردم که خیلی سریع بوت بشه
<hossein_> مثل داس بشه اونو از طریق Autoexec
<aidin> برام فرق نداره فقط هردو را داشته باشم حله
<hossein_>  بوت کرد آورد بالا
<SterNiX> hossein_♪ dsl
<Omid> hossein_, http://www.junauza.com/2009/07/5-fast-and-lightweight-linux-distros.html
<aidin> اخرش مسشه یا نه
<Omid> aidin, ????
<Omid> aidin, be nazare man ubuntu kar kon
<Omid> aidin, age mikhai ba suse kar koni ham noskheye 12.1 ro begir
<aidin>  ویندوزم داشتubunt با
<Omid> aidin, ????
<aidin> یا بهد همین مشکل بر می خورم
<SterNiX> aidin♪ age nasb koni
<aidin>  میتوانمویندوزم داشتubunt با
<SterNiX> fagaht kafiye grub ro to linux tanzim koni
<Omid> aidin, are faghat bayad aval windows ro nasb koni bad linux
<SterNiX> vaghti grub load mishe gozinehash chi hastan?
<aidin> این ورژن لبنوکس گرافیکیه
<SterNiX> opensuse 11.2
<SterNiX> safe mode va xen va dige chi
<aidin> دو گزینه داره یکی open suse
<SterNiX> pas alan chetori omadi?!
<aidin> 2safe mode
<aidin>  دو باره ویندوز نصب کردم لینوکس رفت
<aidin> ولی پارتیشن هست
<aidin> وقتی ریست میشه راست مباد ویندوز
<SterNiX> linux ham hast aidin
<SterNiX> ye recovery koni grub ro dobare miyad
<Mohamad> نصب کارت گرافیک ati?
<aidin> یا وقتی لینوکس نصب میکنم فقط لینوکس اجرا میشه دیگه ویندوز میره ولی پارنیشن وینوز هستش
<aidin> من فقظ مشکلم در بوته گه هر دوتاش ندارم
<aidin> هر دوتاش ندارم همین
<SterNiX> aidin♪ moshkelet ba grub hast fagaht hamin
<SterNiX> ono bayad tanzimkoni
<aidin> چطور
<aidin> کجاستgrub
<aidin> تو تنظیمات مادر برد است
<SterNiX> na grub ye barnamast vase load kardan aidin
<hdndk> چطور شد
<hdndk> چگونه تنظیم کنم
<aidin> تنظیمات
<aidin> grab چیه
<aidin> خواب رفنید
<SterNiX> aidin♪ bikar nistam ke fagaht javabeto bedam ke kar dashtam
<SterNiX> aidin♪ injaro bebin http://tinyurl.com/brj6x36
<SterNiX> behet tozi mide chi be chiye
<aidin> تشکر
<aidin> اینکه ادرس درست نبست
<SterNiX> http://www.google.com/search?q=opan+surs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aunofficial&source=hp&q=%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%B8%DB%8C%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AA+grub&pbx=1&oq=%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%B8%DB%8C%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AA+grub&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1853750l1862278l0l1863020l12l11l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d6b7c50fe1987ca1&b
<SterNiX> iw=884&bih=554
<aidin> منصزف شدیم
<aidin> منصرف شدیم
<Mohamad> ya file download kardam ba pasvand .deb chejore nasbesh konam
<SterNiX> dpkg -i file.deb
<Mohamad> how to install .deb for ubuntu?
<bb> kasi javab manomind?
<bb> kodomnoskhe linx az hame saritare
<bb> ki embedded linux karkarde
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> princef: salam , har shab miay faghat salam mikoni :D
<princef> mikhayi pasham dast bala qer bedam?
<princef> :-D
<Omid> SterNiX, in error miduni baraye chie?
<Omid> The <classpath> for <junit> must include junit.jar if not in Ant's own classpath
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-21
<miadbahrami> salam bacheha kasi  mitoone too confige vps komakam kone?
<vahid> miadbahrami: saalam service khasi mikhay rah bendazi?
<miadbahrami> vahid, salam ahvalet ? ye chand ta proje ba python o django daram ba weblog  wp mikham run konam
<miadbahrami> vahid, gij shodam ngnix yad begiram ya apache aval
<miadbahrami> vahid, badam nemidoonam chikara bayad anjam bedam
<vahid> miadbahrami: mersi, apache behtare
<vahid> miadbahrami: ye apache nasb kon rahate document ham vasash ziyade
<miadbahrami> vahid, mersee age moshkeli dashtam mitoonam soal konam
<vahid> miadbahrami: are age havasam bashe javab midam
<miadbahrami> vahid, mersee
<fatemeh> سلام
<fatemeh> میشه انواع فایر وال هایی که برای اوبونتو استفاده می شه را نام ببرید
<fatemeh> به غیر از  ufw
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ping
<fzerorubigd> everplays: agha iin agavi chera scriptesh inghadr warning mide :) dorostesh nemikonan chera?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, salaam dude, man error_reporting-am E_ALL | E_STRICT -e, error-i ham nemigiram
<fzerorubigd> everplays: 5.3 ya 5.2?
<everplays> 5.3
<fzerorubigd> PHP Warning:  strftime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'Asia/Tehran' for 'IRST/3.0/no DST' instead in /usr/share/pear/phing/tasks/system/TstampTask.php on line 79
<everplays> 5.3.8-e daghighesh
<fzerorubigd> man raftam timezone set kardam to file
<everplays> fzerorubigd, alaan too ini time_zone set kardi? ya too config.php?
<fzerorubigd> to ini chera, vali config na
<everplays> too ini kafie
<fzerorubigd> nemidonam chera pas ino baz error mide :(
<everplays> male man ine > date.timezone = "Asia/Tehran"
<fzerorubigd> ok dude :)) man do ta php to system daraam :)) sorry
<everplays> :D
<fzerorubigd> cli ba ye config dige load mishe :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, distro-t chie dude? debian/ubuntu az in kara mikonan
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na :) kare khodame :)) arch daram , khodam yeki do sal pish injorish kardam lazem bod oon moghe
<fzerorubigd> everplays: yekish aliase
<everplays> hmm
<fzerorubigd> everplays: agavi khodesh route pishfarz nadare? khodet bayad hamasho tarif koni??
<fzerorubigd> everplays: age kar dari mitonam begardam :) vali injori rahat tare :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, manzooret mesle zend-e ke ye chizi mesle /action/view.type dashte bashe? na, age hamchin chizi mikhay bayad khodet ye callback benevisi dude
<sep_> سلام parsix چیه
<alireza> Salam
<alireza> dostan kasi mitone help ubuntu change kone ?
<alireza> ziyad var raftam ba file xml vali nashod
<ehsan_> salam SterNiX
<SterNiX> salam ehsan_
<ehsan_> khobi
<SterNiX> badak nistam mamnon ehsan_
<ehsan_> en address ro boro
<ehsan_> http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/
<ehsan_> u kodom linux ro estefade mikoni
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> SterNiX
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ yani chi kodom linux ro?
<ehsan_> ubuntu ya cheze dge
<ehsan_> kodom tozesho ?
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ alan debian
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> linke debian ro dadam behet un bala
<ehsan_> boro soal daram
<SterNiX> khob?!
<ehsan_> on ghesmate offical cd dvd
<ehsan_> hasta
<SterNiX> khob ehsan_ ?!
<ehsan_> bene CD o DVD che farghi hast
<SterNiX> kheili fargh hast ehsan_
<ehsan_> che farghi? DVD ba pachage hast ?
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ ba chi chi?
<SterNiX> dvd package haye bishtari dare
<ehsan_> yani un DVD khayli az package ha ro ham moghe nasb debian nasb mikone
<ehsan_> are sternix
<SterNiX> are
<ehsan_> khob dvd ke hajmesh ziade, age bekham cd ro begiram ham chanta  hast, negah kon masalan amd64 o....
<ehsan_> ena chea ?
<ehsan_> SterNiX ??
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ reshtat chiye?!
<ehsan_> : ) IT
<SterNiX> google kon cpu architecture
<ehsan_> khob architecture e ke man midonam X86(32 bit) darim o 64bit
<ehsan_> doroste, vali inja khayli chiz hast sternix
<ehsan_> SterNix :(((
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ google kardi?
<SterNiX> age mikardi midi ke arch ziyad darim
<SterNiX> ona hamashon architecture haye mokhtalfe cpu ha hastan
<ehsan_> daram mi searcham
<ehsan_> ama  kodom monaseb mane
<SterNiX> search kon bebin cpu ke dari to kodom daste miyofte ehsan_
<SterNiX> salam vahid yaldat mobarak
<SterNiX> :)
<vahid> SterNiX: salam mersi azizam bara to ham mobarak
<vahid> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ehsan_> vahid salam
<vahid> ehsan_: salam
<ehsan_> Sternix khob alan male man 64bit hast
<ehsan_> kodomesh monasebe
<ehsan_> Intel 64 bit corei5
<ehsan_> vahid to javam mano namidi sternix ke saresh shologhe
<ehsan_> linux
<ehsan_> linux!
<ehsan_> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ehsan_> !amd64
<lubotu3> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ehsan_> #debian
* mohi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl | یلدا مبارک
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-22
<lotus2> دوستان چطور می تونم مخازن را جوری تنظیم کنم که وقتی یک سیستم بروزرسانی شد کل سیستم ها از همان سیستم بروزرسانی را انجام دهند ؟
<lotus2> fateme,
<lotus2> kasi javab roo nadare ?
<ilius> lotus2: یعنی می‌خوای مخزن محلی برای شبکه‌تون درست کنید؟
<ilius> lotus2: راحت‌تره که محتوای این دایرکتوری رو بین سیستم‌ها کپی کنی
<ilius> lotus2: /var/cache/apt
<ilius> lotus2: اگه بخوای یه مخزن محلی درست کنی خیلی باید دانلود کنی
<ilius> lotus2: fekr konam ba command apt-mirror bud
<lotus2> ilius, یک برنامه هایی برای این کار فکر میکنم وجود داره به نام apt-proxy که فکر میکنم مشکلم را حل کنه من نصب کردم ولی کلاینتها ارورو می دن
<lotus2> ilius, fekr mikonam apt-proxy karesh daghighan hamin bashe
<ilius> نمی‌دونم
 * dark-sun goes 4 lunch...
<h2010n> نمردیم و توی IRC یه مدیر اومد!
<dark-sun> h2010n: F U
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun rahbare mokhalefane modir IRC ! 
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> dark-sun please don't write english!
<h2010n> Hezar bar!
 * dark-sun parchame IRC ro be atish keshide...
<h2010n> :)
 * dark-sun ma modir nemikhaym!
 * dark-sun ma modir nemikhaym!
 * dark-sun ma modir nemikhaym!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ movafegham FUSW
 * dark-sun ma RAIIS mikhaym!
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> شعار نده کیکت میکنن!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: 4kerim dada, khoobi?
<h2010n> البته اگه مدیرمون ربات نباشه!
<SterNiX> mamnon dark-sun khodet khobi?
 * dark-sun kicks h2010n 
<dark-sun> :D
 * h2010n kick dark-sun!
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> linuxgame.bloghaa.ir
<h2010n> نو احداثه!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: merci beaucoup
<dark-sun> ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mibini dame modiro mibinan ke spam konan
<SterNiX> vaghean ke
<dark-sun> SterNiX: are, modir o bayad estizah kard!
<dark-sun> >:D
<mohi> kimodire ki raees?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: mohi in kie?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: chi mige in?
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> vaghean dark-sun
<SterNiX> nemidonam dark-sun dare javao beham mizane alaki
 * dark-sun sends IDENT_YOUR_SELF_SIG to mohi ...
 * mohi dare be in fek mikone ke ina ki momkene bashan!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: pas khodie! :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dare javo alayhe ma beham mizane
<dark-sun> WTF?
<SterNiX> amaliyate taftish va shenasaie rah endakhe dark-sun
<SterNiX> are wtf dare dark-sun
 * dark-sun sends SIG_DIE to mohi ....
<h2010n> baradar mohi chera in anjoman ro update nemikonid? (bebakhshid vasat harfeton paridam!)
<SterNiX> khodesh modire :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: age in modire manam dark-sun hastam!
<dark-sun> hamleeee
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> sag darsad
<mohi> h2010n: adame motmaen peyda nemikonim ke bedoone hashie bechasbe be kar. sasan dasht roosh kar mikard k zaheran yekam gereftare
<h2010n> danial behzadi chi?
<h2010n> taghabol karde ha!
<mohi> h2010n: vala man dar jaryane danial nistam!
<h2010n> sab ko linkesh hast
<mohi> ty
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28057.0.html
<mohi> h2010n: man matrah mikonam bebinam sasan karesh be koja resid va age vaght nadare begim danial in karo tamoom kone. mersi az yadavari
<h2010n> ;-)
<mohi> :)
<mohi> brb
<h2010n> دوستان مدیر قبلاً اعلام کرده بودند که منتظر انتشار نسخه‌ی 2ی اِس‌اِم‌اِف خواهند بود. اکنون نسخه‌ي 2.0.1 این انجمن‌ساز هم منتشر شده است و دیگر بهانه‌ای از جانب ایشان نباید وجود داشته باشد! مضاف اینکه در مدت اخیر، دوستانی هم بوده‌اند، که برای ارتقای انجÙ
<h2010n> SMF2، ویژگی‌های جدیدی با خود دارد که برخی از آن‌ها برای دیگر انجمن‌سازها از طریق پلاگین فراهم می‌آید. به عنوان مثال ادیتور WYSIWYG‌، به‌صورت پیش‌فرض در این نسخه پشتیبانی می‌شود.
<h2010n> برای این‌که نسخه‌ی جدید SMF را تجربه‌ کنید، ابتدا آن را از سایت رسمی‌اش بارگیری کنید:
<h2010n> http://mirror.ord.simplemachines.org/downloads/smf_2-0-1_install.tar.bz2
<h2010n> فارسی‌ساز آن را هم می‌توانید از لینک زیر بگیرید:
<h2010n> http://mirror.ord.simplemachines.org/downloads/smf_2-0-1_persian-utf8.tar.bz2
<h2010n> فایل اصلی را در یک پوشه به نام smf، اکسترکت کنید. فایل فارسی‌ساز را هم unpack کنید و محتویاتش را روی پوشه‌ی اصلی merge کنید. پوشه را به مسیر var/www/ منتقل کنید:
<h2010n> کد:
<h2010n> sudo cp -r /DIRECTION/of/smf/FOLDER /var/www
<h2010n> سپس دستور زیر را اجرا کنید:
<h2010n> کد:
<h2010n> sudo chmod -R /var/www/smf
<h2010n> مسیرهای بالا با این فرض است که از آپاچی استفاده کنید. در صورتی که از xampp‌ استفاده می‌کنید، فایل‌ها را به پوشه‌ی htdocs از دایرکتوری opt/lampp/ منتقل کنید.
<h2010n> یک دیتابیس هم از طریق phpmyadmin‌ بسازید. در آدرس‌بار مرورگرتان بنویسید:
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ ?!!!!
<h2010n> این ها هم مال hardon هستند.
<h2010n> ببخشید
<SterNiX> Lotfan az pastebin estefade mikardi
<h2010n> pastie.org?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bezan tu gushesh!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> eh! raft
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ az in siteha ziyad hast ba harkodomesh ke hal mikoni
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bebin mano, raft!
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> nemitonma ebbainam dark-sun
<SterNiX> systeamm vasam mikhone ke chi chi mige
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :D
<najme> salaam, man dar morede memory managment too c++ soal dashtam. kac ba c++ kar karde?
<dark-sun> !ask | najme
<lubotu3> najme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aidin> salam
<najme> soalam ine ke: ye barname be soorate dynamic programming neveshtam
<aidin> ubuntu mam mp3  pakhsh nmikoneh
<najme> ba vojoode inke be ezaye har bar "new" yek object be "delete" oon ro bade estefade hazf mikonam
<najme> vali bazam hafeze fogholade masraf mikone
<najme> too in barname az vector ha betore kheili vasiee estefade kardam
<najme> mishe moshkel az vector ha bashe?
<najme> abzari hast ke baram cheak kone che object haye new shodei delete nemishand?
<SterNiX> najme♪ be inja ye sar bezan stackoverflow.com
<ali_> hi
<h2010n> علیکم السلام
<dark-sun> h2010n: chera tarsoondish?
<dark-sun> h2010n: ba in sibilat! ali_ dustam bud, omade dare gerye mikone
<dark-sun> mige omadam tu kanal
<dark-sun> 1 sibiloo behem salam kard! tarsidam
<h2010n> خیلی ...
<h2010n> :P
<h2010n> dark-sun> حالیب میکنی با اذیت کردن ما!
<h2010n> عجب حالی میکنی با اذیت کردن ما
<SterNiX> halib chiye?!
<h2010n> نه؟
<h2010n> حال کردن:کیف کردن
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bezan tu gushesh! in kheyli por ru shode! :)))))
<dark-sun> h2010n: :D
<h2010n> میرم رفیقام رو میگم بیان حالتون رو بگیرن!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ba modira micharkhe vase hamin
<h2010n> رو بهتون دادم پر رو شدین!
<SterNiX> kif chi ke migi h2010n ?
<h2010n> SterNiX عزیزم شما مگه معنی لذت بردن رو نمی فهمی؟
<h2010n> چرا اذیت می کنی فارسی بلد نیستی واست کلاس خصوصی بزارم!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mibini ahle class gozashtan ham hast
<h2010n> ماییم دیگه!
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ salam
<ehsan> khobi
<ehsan> Sternix age mishe pm bde
<ehsan> akhe..
<SterNiX> mamnon ehsan khobam
<ehsan> SterNiX ba vmware kar kardi ?
<SterNiX> na ehsan
<SterNiX> ba vbox yekam kar kardam vali
<SterNiX> h2011n♪ yesaal aghabiya, darim mishim 2012 alan to taze zadi 2011?!!!
<h2011n> اذیت نکن ربطی به اینجا نداره تو کانال آرچ یکی مثه تو اذیتم کرد تغییرش دادم
<SterNiX> bezaresh 2012 h2011n ta dige natone aziyatet kone
<SterNiX> betoche?! :D bad mishe khonat kojast?!
<SterNiX> be gharch masraf kardanet mikhaore :)
<h2010n> whay?
<h2010n> what?
<h2010n> :)
<SterNiX> khodet gofti gharchi hast h2010n
<SterNiX> nagofti?! :D
<h2010n> SterNiX: ول کن جان ما کاردارم!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ be karet beres :)
<SterNiX> khosh bashi h2010n
<h2010n>  /kick SterNix
<SterNiX> /KICKBAN h2010n khodet :D
<h2010n> ممنون که گذاشتی برم خدا خیرت بده!
<h2010n> خوب حالا کارم تموم شد!
<dark-sun>  /KICKBAN h2010n k halesho begirim
<h2010n> حالا انگار مدیره که می خواد کیکم کنه!
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> کسی با اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ کار کرده؟
<h2010n> در حال دانلودشم!
<h2010n> مس خواستم ببینم فرق هاش با ۱۱.۱۰ چیه؟ و چه قدر باگ داره؟
<h2010n> کسی نیس؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: boro ta nayumadam
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: nasbesh kardi bia inja tarif kon vasamoon ;)
<SterNiX> ubuntu chand ?
<h2010n> نبودی تو باغ!
<h2010n> جواب نمی دادی
 * dark-sun mire chips begire...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ vase manam begir bizahamat
<dark-sun> SterNiX: che ta'mi doost dari?
<h2010n> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> Û±Û².Û°Û´
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ sadem ya piyaz jafari
<dark-sun> SterNiX: OK
<SterNiX> mamnon dark-sun
<dark-sun> h2010n: de yalla boro nasbesh kon dg!
<dark-sun> ta man biam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU :D
 * dark-sun mire...
<h2010n> درحال دانلود ۳٪ !!!!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FUSW
<SterNiX> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<h2010n> خواستید هزینه پست رو حساب کنید تا براتون بفرستم.
<h2010n> نسخه DVD
<h2010n> هست
<h2010n> l8tr البته!
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> راستی این شکلک چیه  ؟؟
<h2010n>   
<h2010n> میاد واسه شما؟
<h2010n> واسه من نمیاد!
<SterNiX> h2010n>
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> h2010n> SterNiX
<h2010n> همین بود منظورت؟
<SterNiX> <h2010n> :)
<SterNiX> <h2010n> راستی این شکلک چیه  ؟؟
<SterNiX> <h2010n>
<SterNiX> <h2010n> میاد واسه شما؟
<SterNiX> dashtam behet nehson midadam ke nemiyad h2012n
<h2010n> نه!
<h2010n> ببین اسمم رو قاطی نکن اسمم اینطوری تلفظ میشه: اچ بیست ده ان
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ upgradet kardam dige chera alaki mikhay downgrade koni?!
<h2010n> یلدا تموم شد این کانات هنوز میگه یلدا مبارک :)
<dark-sun> h2010n: یلدا مبارک!
<dark-sun> منم می‌گم
<dark-sun> مشکلی هست؟
<dark-sun> :))))
<sina2> hi, I have some problem in srt file. I always open it in windows, but unfortunately it's not readable in ubuntu. what do u suggest?
<sina2> my srt file( subtitle) is in farsi language
<SterNiX> sina2♪ chera be farsi nemigi
<dark-sun> SterNiX: chi karesh dashti? narahat shod gamunam! :D
<dark-sun> sina2 bia be englisi bego eyb nadare
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> mikhast nashe dark-sun
<SterNiX> mage man narahatesh kardam?!
<SterNiX> khodesh shod
<dark-sun> SterNiX: omad dafe dg bezan tu gushesh bego az tarafe dark-sun bod :D
<dark-sun> ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU+SW :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ oh plus SW
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> South West :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪ salam
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ age h2010n omad behesh bego 2012 updatesh kon :D
<sadra> salam
<sadra> man ubuntu 11.04 roo laptop nasb daram vali namishe noor monitir ro kam kard
<sadra> kasi az doostan rahe hali balade?
<everplays> sadra, check kon bebin hamchin chizi roo system-et dari ya na
<everplays> /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
<sadra> everplays: cat: /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness: No such file or directory
<everplays> sadra, /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness chi?
<sadra> everplays: dar in masir shakhe video vojood nadare
<everplays> sadra, laptop dari?
<sadra> everplays:/proc/acpi  ac_adapter/ battery/    button/     event       wakeup
<sadra> everplays: are
<everplays> driver-e graphic-et ro nasb kardi sadra ?
<sadra> everplays: intel hast.
<everplays> hmm, idea-i nadaram pas. man az hamoon address-e aval ke goftam rahat mitoonam tanzim konam noor-e monitor ro
<sadra> everplays: arios 3 nasbe momkene ba update system moshkel hal she?
<everplays> idea-i nadaram sadra, dar har hal pishnahad mikonam soragh-e in distro-a nari
<sadra> everplays: vala man khodam aptosid kar mikonam ke namidoonam chera roo laptope nasb namishe
<sadra> everplays: badbakhteye ha :d
<vahid> SterNiX: salam khobi?
<SterNiX> mamnon vahid khodet khobi?
<SterNiX> chi kar mikoni vahid ?
<vahid> ba xfce daram var miram
<vahid> kolan in https ro bastan ha
<vahid> 2 roze nemitonam hich site e beram
<vahid> translate xfce chi shode?
<vahid> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<SterNiX> na vahid nabastan
<SterNiX> https baze
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-23
<ilia_> salam
<h2010n> SALAM
<ilia_> man chetor mitonunam boot aval ubuntu ro bar daram
<h2010n> sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ilia_> yani man ham win7 daram ham ubuntu , vali default dust daram win bala biad
<h2010n> :)
<ilia_> excuse me
<ilia_> man taze karam ba ubuntu
<ilia_> koja beram
<the-light> ilia_: grub2 darin?
<ilia_> nemidunam
<the-light> ubuntu chande?
<ilia_> 11.4
<ilia_> chekar konam alan?
<the-light> ilia_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308665
<the-light> zaheran tu ubuntu az inja mishe avazesh kard: System -> Admin -> Startup-Manager
<the-light> "Default operating system" ro avaz konin
<the-light> dark-sun: fayde nadare dige ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: ha?
<the-light> dark-sun: ip
<dark-sun> the-light: nemigiram! bebakhshid man dc budam
<the-light> dark-sun: migam ma " ba shoma mahramim" nemikhad login koni ip it lock beshe :D
<dark-sun> the-light: :D
<dark-sun> the-light: kho khodesh auto login mishe
<dark-sun> the-light: jahaye dg namaharam hast ;)
 * dark-sun hejabesh parchame :D
<dark-sun> smile arzeshi!
<the-light> chador melli ham ke mipooshi jadidan :D
<dark-sun> the-light: ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: che kardi ba php? src e ro josti?
<the-light> dark-sun: are source ro peyda kardam. nokte ine inchizaei ke bazi jaha migan moshkel akhlaghi dare :D
<mehdiiii> salam . kasi hast ?
<mehdiiii> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<mehdiiii> man komak mikham , babate hallesh pool ham midam
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> mehdiiii biiiaa :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dir omadi dark-sun dir omadi :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: shans nadaram!
<dark-sun> mibini?
<dark-sun> 1 bar k bakht ba paye khodesh omade bud, man khab boodam.. tofff!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> are vaghean dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bezan tu gusham... in mogheiata nadere!.. bezan tu gusham...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mitoni be in vasl shi
<SterNiX> http://code.google.com/p/storytlr/wiki/FAQ
<dark-sun> code.google.
<dark-sun> ma ro tahrim nakarde?
<SterNiX> chera
<SterNiX> vali ba tor ham nemitoni beri?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ chera g+ baze vali code baz nist?!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bug.
<dark-sun> gheyre in chi mitune bashe?
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ inke ona ashghalan :D
<h2010n> Salam @|mohi
<h2010n> Chi shod balakhare?
<dark-sun> h2010n: :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: chetor metori?
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> h2010n: hoy! ba toam! :D
<dark-sun> :)))
<h2010n> dark-sun:khob bodim ... kardi hale ma ro  ba omadanet :Day
<dark-sun> h2010n: dooset daram asasi! :P :))))
<h2010n> Me too M.r
<dark-sun> h2010n: :)
<dark-sun> h2010n: avala "n" nadashti! extension nasb kardi?
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> Ye chi bego befahmim!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: migam! avala nicket h2010 bod, hala shodi h2010n !
<h2010n> انقدر اصطلاحات فنی نیار من بیل گیتس نیستم لعنتی(شنیدی ماجراش رو؟)
<dark-sun> h2010n: arrreeeeee
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> bahaaaleee
<|dark-sun> حالا جرات داری از نیکم ایراد بگیر ;)
<dark-sun> |dark-sun: in chieee?
<dark-sun> :D
<|dark-sun> |
<|dark-sun> ؟
<dark-sun> |dark-sun: avazesh kon
<dark-sun> :D
<|dark-sun> حالا بچه خوبی شدی!
 * dark-sun KICKBAN h2010n 
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: in chera injuri mikone?
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ehtemalan ye bug hast
<SterNiX> akhe version ghadimi 2010 bayad upgrade kone
<h2010n> خودت باگی
 * dark-sun sends SIG_DEBUG to h2010n ...
<SterNiX> hala ya ba yum, ya ba apt-get ya pacman
<dark-sun> h2010n: باااااگووو
<dark-sun> :))))
<SterNiX> pprtage
<SterNiX> nemidona ba yekish emtehan kon
<SterNiX> age nashomd
<SterNiX> az aval ba source compile kon dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: kickban?
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> دو نفر به یک نفر؟
<h2010n> نامردیه!
 * dark-sun mv h2010n  /dev/null # in chetore? SterNiX 
<dark-sun> :P :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: namardi chie? bug dari bayad HOT_FIX et konim ;)
<|dark-sun> بهتر شد
<dark-sun> |dark-sun: in virus bazia chie?
<dark-sun> :D
<|dark-sun> نمی تونی جیگر
<dark-sun> h2010n: eyvalzzzzzz :D
<|dark-sun> تا ۳۰ ثانیه دیگه!
 * Guest20981 bug darad
<dark-sun> :D
<|dark-sun> می تونی تا ۳۰ ثانیه واستا!
<SterNiX> nickesho az kar endakhtaram :D
<|dark-sun> نامرد!
 * dark-sun killall  |dark-sun ...
<SterNiX> * h2010n :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> |dark-sun♪ cheghad ba irc varedi |dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ey val! harkate ghashangi  boood ++1
<|dark-sun> هیچی!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ be gashangi khodet
<dark-sun> ;)
<|dark-sun> :-/
<SterNiX> chiye |dark-sun?
<SterNiX> ba in nick gir kardi?!
<SterNiX> mikhay bargardi be nicke khodet |dark-sun
<SterNiX> aval bayad donate koni :D
<|dark-sun> فردا با مامور در خونتونم به جرم تهدید و اخاذی
<SterNiX> tahdid be chi |dark-sun ?!!
<SterNiX> alan dari tahdid mikoni?
<SterNiX> ipto DDoS  konam?!
<|dark-sun> نه اطلاع رسانی میکنم!
<SterNiX> beram botnetamo rah bendaza?!
<|dark-sun> هر کاری بلدی بکن!
<SterNiX> |dark-sun♪ didi?!
<|dark-sun> چیو؟
<|dark-sun> اها
<|dark-sun> دیدم
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> مرسی
<h2010n> یه چیز یاد گرفتم
<h2010n> !
<SterNiX> khahesh h2010n
<h2010n> برعکسش چطوریه؟
<SterNiX> yani chi bar ax h2010n ?
<h2010n> چطوری میتونم اکانت یه نفر دیگه رو اینطوری کنم؟
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ /msg NickServ help GHOST
<h2010n> مرسی
<SterNiX> account yeki ro nemitoni
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> چرا؟
<SterNiX> age yeki az accountet dar hale masrafe
<SterNiX> ya inke dc shodi mikhay ba accounte khodet biayy az in dastor estefade kon
<h2010n> پس چطوری بدون پسورد اون کار رو کردی؟
<SterNiX> alan to ham ba account gnu hamin karo kardi
<h2010n> نه!
<h2010n> شد واقعا؟
<h2010n> راست می گي!
<h2010n> گناهکی GNU
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> مرسی، از کمکت ممنون
<SterNiX> khahehs mikonam
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<SterNiX> vahid♪ che khatara?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ webdev baladi?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: na, goshname
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mikhay siret konam?! :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: na dastet dard nakone.. alan miram ash mikhoram...
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> nooshe jun dark-sun :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: meghsi ;)
<h2010n>  /msg NickServ GHOST h2010n
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> ببخشید اسپیس دار خورد!
<h2010n> @dark-sun PMG bazi kardi?
<h2010n> to chi @SterNix ?
<SterNiX> are h2010n bazi kardam
<h2010n> Bahale! Ama man vaght bazi khabam migire!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ bazish hosele mikhad
<SterNiX> man 2bar bishtar to irc bazi nakardam
<h2010n> man 1 bar ta nesfe! on moghe mafia bodam!
<dark-sun> h2010n: be to che fozool :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: man jozve seri avalia budam
<dark-sun> ba forod ina bazi mikardim
<h2010n> اصلا من یک روز با تو دعوا نکنم خوابم نمیگیره نمی دونم چرا!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ neshanaye eshghe bish az hade :D
<h2010n> ضبط میشه ها!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :D
<h2010n> صبر کن لینک حرف ها رو بدم
<h2010n> ...
<dark-sun> h2010n: biaaaaaa bia davaaaa :D
<SterNiX> sedasat?!
<h2010n> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<h2010n> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/01/%23ubuntu-ir.html
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ dar asl injast
<SterNiX> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/23/%23ubuntu-ir.txt
<h2010n> چه باهم!
<h2010n> من هم بالا لینکش رو دادم!
<h2010n> البته نه!
<h2010n> فرق داره تاریخش!
<h2010n> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/22/%23ubuntu-ir.html لینک دیروز هم من توش هستم!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: این رفت به من خبر بده.. حوصله‌ش رو ندارم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: ^
<dark-sun> :)))
<h2010n> عملا اینجا تبدیل شده به چاله میدون!
<h2010n> نه محل پرسش!
<h2010n> مگه نه dark-sun?
<dark-sun> h2010n: اگه نبود که تو اینجا نبودی
<dark-sun> :))))))
<dark-sun> h2010n: شوخی می‌کنم به دل نگیریا
<h2010n> چی نبود؟
<h2010n> محل پرسش؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: آره.. همون
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> نه که بقیه حرفات راسته!
<dark-sun> h2010n: یعنی من دروغگوئم؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: یعنی می‌خوای بگی من سیاستمدارم؟
<h2010n> پ‍ ن‍ پ‍
<dark-sun> h2010n: یعنی من رییس جمهور می‌شم؟
<h2010n> پ ن پ
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> raft!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> patchman: I know YOU!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ html baladi
<SterNiX> ye soval dashtam
<SterNiX> * patchman (~hossein@46.249.112.3) has joined #ubuntu-ir <-> * h2010n (~hossein@46.249.112.3) has left #ubuntu-ir :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: chi hast? bahash salad mipazan? :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: soalet chie?
<SterNiX> bekham in masalan kalame help ro link bedam chi kar bayad bokan
<patchman> <a href="Link"></a>
<SterNiX> thanks patchman
<patchman> وسطش هم متن بنویس
<patchman> <a href="~hossein@46.249.112.3">h2010n</a>
<dark-sun> patchman: FU+
<patchman> مثلا
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dorsot shod patchman
<SterNiX> dastet mersi
<SterNiX> donbale href migashtam
<patchman> خواهش میکنم
<dark-sun> SterNiX: tu jibe man bud!
<dark-sun> ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dafe akahret bashe ha
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dige shoresho bordi
<SterNiX> harchi mikhaymo mizari to jibet
<dark-sun> :)
 * SterNiX asabani mishe mire to jibe dark-sun ro begarde bebine dige chi gozahste tosh
<dark-sun> SterNiX: mitarsam gom beshe akhe
<dark-sun> na na.. chizi nist dg
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ye db dorst kon, bad harchi mizari tosho benevis
<SterNiX> bad refercnce bede
<SterNiX> in hame alaki to jibe digaran donbalesh nagardim
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: index ham bezanam ru fieldash?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ bebin nakone donation ke behem midan mire to jibe to
<SterNiX> are dark-sun bezar ke rahat tar searach beshe
<dark-sun> oh shit!
<dark-sun> jibe donationam sorakhe!
<h2010n> این mohi پسورد نداره!
<h2010n> خیلی جالبه!
<|mohi> h2010n راست میگه
<h2010n> ببینم می تونم اپراتور شم !
<SterNiX> age pass nadashte bashe yani register nist h2010n
<SterNiX> age register nabashi nemitoni roomi ro be name khodet bokoni
<mohi> موهی اصلا کانال اپراتور نیست
<mohi> تو تست کن ببین می تونی اپرا تور ش؟
<mohi> اپراتور شی؟
<dark-sun> mohi: nazari in beshe!
<dark-sun> mohi: in ba man moshkel dare! kickbanam mikone!
<dark-sun> h2010n: hoo! ba toam! :D
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> اینجا کی کانال اپراتوره؟
<h2010n> نمی دونی SterNix ?
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ engar mohi hast
<SterNiX> nemidonam
<h2010n> نمی تونی کانال اپراتور شی با اکانتش؟
<SterNiX> bayad login koni ta betoni op sho h2010n
<h2010n> خوب لاگین کن با اکانتش!
<h2010n> پسورد نداره!
<SterNiX> ino kesi mitone bere tosh
<SterNiX> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<SterNiX> in na
<SterNiX> in http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ password dare
<SterNiX> enforce nadare
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ -NickServ- h2010n has enabled nick protection
<SterNiX> vali vase mohi enforce nadare
<SterNiX> age dasht behet hoshdar midad
<h2010n> خوب؟
<h2010n> و ؟
<SterNiX> vase mohi in ghesmato nadare
<SterNiX> hamin h2010n
<h2010n> چیکار باید بکنم الان؟
<SterNiX> vase chi bayad chi kar koni h2010n ?!
<h2010n> واسه اپراتور شدن!
<h2010n> و dark-sun
<h2010n> رو کیک کردن!
<h2010n> شوخی کردم!
<h2010n> ‏‫‫واسه اپراتور شدن! فقط
<dark-sun> h2010n: تو برو او پی شو! من او پی نشده کیکت می‌کنم
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun kick h2010n 
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> اگه کار داری بی خیال
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ vase op shodan bayad password mohi ro dashte bashi
<h2010n> SterNix
<SterNiX> ya inke to liste inja bashi
<h2010n> پس بی خیال
 * dark-sun kick h2010n again!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: to nemikhay kickesh koni? hal mide ha! :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ khodesh tarsid raft :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: az dastesh dadi! kheyli chize khubi boood :D
<h2010n> آخیش بالا خره رفت!
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n; ki raft ?
<h2010n> dark-sun
<h2010n> :)
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n; chikar be oon bande khoda dashtiii :)
<h2010n> ‏از  SterNix بپرس
<h2010n> !
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; ping
<SterNiX> !pong | idin_shafei_nia
<lubotu3> idin_shafei_nia: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<h2010n> راستی it's nice too meet you! idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; bem begoo ke waghti dark-sun raft chera h2010n khosh'hal shod :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ chon h2010n ro kick kard narahat shod:D
<h2010n> نکه خیلی هم ادمینه!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; :)) =))
<h2010n> اخراج شدم راست راسکی!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; chera hala kickesh kard ???
<h2010n> شوخی!
<h2010n> نگی ها!
<h2010n> نگو
<h2010n> لو میرم
<h2010n> نگو
<h2010n> نکنه داری تو چت خصوصی میگی؟
<h2010n> نگی ها!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ ba man bodi alan?
<h2010n> پ ن پ
<h2010n> بابا سه ساعت علاف کردی ما رو؟
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; chi bayad bem begiii ???
<h2010n> خجالت بکش
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ man motad nisam ke chizi bekesham
<h2010n> idin_shafei_nia: it is not nice to meet you :Day!
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n; :)
<h2010n> :)
<ahmad> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; salam
<ahmad> aya mitavan akshaye in site
<ahmad> http://www.awakening.org/index.htm
<ahmad> ro bedon flash player
<ahmad> did
<ahmad> ?
<ahmad> rahi hast?
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia ?
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; oon wasato migi ?
<ahmad> bale
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia ?
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; naa , chon ba flash player hastesh rahi nist , mage inke oon tike ro save koni baad dobare recompile koni ke balasham bekhooni neweshte CopyRight :D
<SterNiX> http://www.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/1337-motivational.jpg
<ahmad> ?
<ahmad> SterNiX فیل تر هستش
<SterNiX> are ahmad
<ahmad> چی هستش؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; age mikhast bege ke link nemidad :D
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia شمامطمعا هستید
<ahmad> هیچ راهی نیست
<ahmad> مگه میشه
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; to nazari nadari ? ye flashe mikhad bedoone flash player bebine axaaro , idea to chie ?
<ahmad> من اگر نخام فلش پلیر استفاده کنم
<ahmad> چی؟
<SterNiX> gnash
<ahmad> گناش دارم
<ahmad> ولی نمیاد
<ahmad> جدیدش نیومده
<ahmad> ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; boro too pagesh baad updatesho bebin
<ahmad> کجا؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; too page gnash
<ahmad> منضورت سایتش یا برنامش
<ahmad> برنامشو میگی؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; page gnash tooye internet
<ahmad> اهان
<ahmad> واقعا ببخشید
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia ?
<SterNiX> rafto biyad ahmad
<ahmad> میشه صفحه منضور رو بدید
<ahmad> یه مشکلی بعض وقتها پیش میاد
<ahmad> باید برم بیرون دوباره بیام
<ahmad> چون دیگه نمیتونم تو اینجا چیزی بنویسم
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia ؟
<ahmad> SterNiX ؟
<SterNiX> ahmat xchat ro nasb kon ba on biya inja
<ahmad> حالا شما میشه لینک اپدیت گناشو بدین
<ahmad> با گناشس من نشد
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ nadaram ke
<SterNiX> ba apt-get update kon
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> بلد نیستم
<ahmad> واقعا ببخشید
<ahmad> میشه بگید باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> SterNiX ؟
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ chera flash player ro dl nemikoni?
<ahmad> دوست ندارم
<ahmad> ایا تو دنیا هیچ راهی به جوز فلش پلیر نیست
<SterNiX> na rastesho bekhay ahmad
<ahmad> SterNiX خواهشا کمکم کنید
<SterNiX> alan ke html5 omade dige flash dare mire kenar
<ahmad> html5 ؟
<ahmad> چی هست
<ahmad> ببخشید
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ reshtat chiye?
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ ye terminal baz kon
<ahmad> باز کردم
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> بعد
<SterNiX> bezan sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash
<ahmad> y dh n
<ahmad> y یا n
<ahmad> y زدم
<ahmad> SterNiX بعد؟
<ahmad> راستی چه جوری میشه فایر فاکسو ابدیت کرد؟
<SterNiX> to software manager mishe ahmad
<ahmad> قضیه گناش چی شد
<ahmad> تموم شد
<ahmad> حالا باید مرورگرو ریست کنم؟
<ahmad> SterNiX ؟
<SterNiX> are ahmad ye resetesh bokon bebin chi mishe
<ahmad> پس صبر کن
<ahmad> SterNiX نشد
<ahmad> نکنه باید مرورگرو بروز کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> chi kar bayad bokoni?
<ahmad> مرورگر را به روز کنم؟
<ahmad> ایا درست میشه؟
<SterNiX> aha nemidonam ahmad
<ahmad> را ه دیگه ای بدید؟
<ahmad> میشه نوشته بروز کردن فایر فاکسو تو ترمینال بدین؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; sudo apt-get update firefox
<ahmad> E: The update command takes no arguments
<ahmad> مینویسه
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; alan versione firefoxet chande ?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ eshtebas zadi
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; are ????
<ahmad> نمیدونم
<ahmad> من از اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰
<SterNiX> update argumant nemigri
<ahmad> استفاده میکنم
<SterNiX> to synaptic mishe yekiyop update kard
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; firefox --version ro bebin
<ahmad> Û¸.Û°
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; khob dige akharin update
<ahmad> مگه ۹ نیومده
<the-light> gnash ziad javab nemide, kari be FF nadare ;)
<ahmad> پس چیکار کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; hanooz warede makhazen nashode 9
<the-light> age flash mikhayn tanha gozine ke khub kar mikone flash player khode adobe e
<ahmad> گناشو چیکار کنم
<ahmad> مگه میشه توی این دنیا
<ahmad> فقط گناش بهترینباشه
<ahmad> رقیب نداه
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> are mishe ahmad
<the-light> gnash male fsf e ke reverse neveshte shode
<ahmad> راستی جایگزینی برای جاوا هم وجود نداره؟
<the-light> cheshe mage java?
<ahmad> میخوام بدونم
<the-light> dakhel repo haye distro ha az version open esh estefade mishe mamoolan
<ahmad> ببخشید واقعا یعنی راهی نیست برای فلش
<ahmad> اپدیت گناشو حد اقل میدادید
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> باید برم
<ahmad> ازتون ممنونم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-24
<miadbahrami> salam bacheha kasi bind9 roo vps config karde?
 * idin_shafei_nia hi
<dark-sun> miadbahrami: man nakardam.. goftam 1 vakht az man naporsi
<dark-sun> :)
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; salaaam , chetori ?
<miadbahrami> dark-sun, :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: salam, goood :)
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: to khubi?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; in luge khuzestano chikaresh kardi :D ?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; merci manam khoobam
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: moshtari nadasht jamesh kardam. :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: chi mikhayn shoma az lug?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; jedi jedii ??? dige finito ???
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: hey miayn sholoogh mikonin!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: finito k bil miram!
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; chizi ke nakhastam :D faghat waghti in luge esfahano guilano mibinam hers mikhoram :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: hers nakhor, oona emkanat daran. inja khuzestane ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; emkanat chi lazem dare masalan ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: mituni emkanat jur koni? agha zade mishansi?
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; jedi emkanat chi lazem dari ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: man k kheyli chiza, vali lug liste boland balaee dasht. alan yadam nist :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; aghaa alan shoma ahwazid ??? age age age chamrano joor konam mishe jalasato oonja gozosht , khoobe ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: chamran? kojash?
<dark-sun> shahrie va3 khodesh
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: moshkel faghat makan nist
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; ye ghesmatesho bedan be lug , albate har 2hafteii ye bar
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: sherkate 1i az dustan bud, oon moshkeli nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; projector + internet ham dare ke
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: rastesh alan bishtar bahse niruye ensani matrahe. bache ha angizashun forokesh karde
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: jedi?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; man ke hastam :D ba ghodrat :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: ba net o projector?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: biaaaa
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: joooresh kon, manam hastam!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: jedi mituni ino radif koni?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; wallaaa khastam waseye fedora ye party bezaram , mowafeghatesho gereftam baade saate 3
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: age betuni 1 ruze khasi az hafte ham set esh koni aalie
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; mamanam too chamrane mishe azesh komak gereft
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: khube
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: pas to peygiri kon ono, ma ham doa mikonim k jur beshe
<dark-sun> smile komake manavi
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; waseye fedora besh goftam rafte bood sohbat karde bood ok dade boodan ye rooz baade saate 3 bemoon ye site bedan ke projector + internet ham dasht
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: humm... movafeghat baraye 1 ruz ba movafeghat va3 har 2 hafte 1bar fargh mikone ha
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: vali age jur beshe aalie
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; party koloftehaaaa :D negarane oon nabash , fedora ye party bood in luge
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: arree, eyval
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; age bedooni ye rooz set konim baham berim chamran baad sohbat konim , ya ba mamanam hamahang konim !! chetore ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: ma berim sohbat konim?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: dar gire kaghaz bazi edari mishim gamunam oonjuri
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; kaghaz bazi nadasht , waseye fedora nadasht , wali oono bespar be mamanam ta oonja ke betoone komak mikone
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: khob ba koja bayad sohbat konim?
<dark-sun> daneshkade mohandesi?
<dark-sun> daneshkade olum?
<dark-sun> sakhteman edari?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; naaaa bebin ye rooz ba mamane man hamahang konim tamoome chizaeii ke lazem hasto behesh begoo , oon mire donbale in chizaa , mowafeghat gereft ke mirim lug rah mindazim , nagereft hadeaghal sayemoono kardim !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; man alan chon ahwaz nistam waseye uni , har waght oomadam ahwaz ye gharar bezarim , khoobe ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: bashe, kojaee pas to? migam sedat ghato vasl mishe!
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; heheee :D boushehr hastam waseye uni :((
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: 1am oranium soghati biar! yadet nare! va3 4shanbe soori mikhaym :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; =))))))))))))))) bashe hatman ghaniii shodasham miyaraaaam :))
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: bashe. moshkeli nist. emkanatam hamun projector o net bashe halle. ma adamye ghane-ii hastim
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; =)) :)) projector ke halle , internet ro dar che had lazem darii ???
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: har chi karameshoon bashe. faghat dial-upi nadan :smile ghane':
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; :)) =))
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; na manzoooram ine ke waseye che kari lazem dari , cheghadr estefade dari ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: va3 in k moshkelate bache ha ro beshe hal kard, masalan 1 googli konan, 1 denti bezaran, 1driver modemi dl konan
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: to bego va3 karaye TAGHIGHATI B-)
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; tablighatii :D
<dark-sun> :)
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; ok bebinim chi mishe , hala biam ahwaz mibinim hamo , moshkeli ke nadare ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: moshkel k dare, bayad az computer door besham.. sakhte! vali chare'e nist :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; oh pas geek ke migan toeiii :D
<dark-sun> :smile motad:
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: man o computeram! oonam geeke :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; OMG :D khoshbehale khodeto computeret :D
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pooria> :D the-light inja hame saketan chera?!
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها
<dark-sun> کسی خبری از علی طریحی نداره؟
<dark-sun> خیلی وقته نیسش
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ chand sabahi pish inja bood
<dark-sun> SterNiX: sabah yani key?
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ bayad to log ham niga konam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: yani parsal?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> 6 mahe pish hododan?
<dark-sun> ya hafte pish?
<SterNiX> na dark-sun
<SterNiX> alan beht migam
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ Dec 24 13:38:46 *	AliTarihi has quit (Quit: This computer has gone to sleep)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: naze shastet
<dark-sun> SterNiX: eyval ;)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ Dec 24 12:30:52 *	AliTarihi (~lomion@unaffiliated/alitarihi) has joined #ubuntu-ir
<SterNiX> ye seen bot biyaram inja dark-sun ?!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ akharin chizi ham ke man azash didam, in bode
<SterNiX> Dec 02 20:06:56 <AliTarihi>	ولی تست کن. خیلی هم بد نیست. حداقل سیستم دقیقا میشه چیزی که تو می خوای. :) Dec 02 20:07:42 *	AliTarihi is away Dec 02 21:19:35 *	AliTarihi has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<dark-sun> zh: salaaaaam :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khube
<dark-sun> SterNiX: mituni biari?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: cheghadr pul migiran dar mah?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: 1 arzunesho biar
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ro shellam hast
<dark-sun> SterNiX: az hamin chini ha
<SterNiX> majani dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: majani na, majani be dard nemikhore, kharab mishe zud :D
<SterNiX> khodam tanzimesh kardam dark-sun
<SterNiX> kharb nemishe negaran nabash
<dark-sun> SterNiX: kho bashe, pas 2 ta biar, k age 1i moshkeli dasht az oon 1i estefade konim :D
<SterNiX> bashe dark-sun
<SterNiX> hatman
<SterNiX> felan gire in websitamam :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khob bashe, ono dorost kardi bia inam dorost kon, badesh bego ta 1 kare dg bet bedam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: nakhabia? koli kar darim ta sobh :D
<dark-sun> s/?/!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ felan ke gire inam hostam ye subdoamin vasam azad kone
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bego dark-sun gofte fori azad mikonan! bego vagarna SERVER: DDOS!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ 24hr vayad vaysi
<SterNiX> kheili bahale
<SterNiX> hame chi behet mide
<SterNiX> 500MiB ham ja behet mide
<dark-sun> SterNiX: addressesho bede, shayad moshtari shodim ;0
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ man ye enhesare garam
<SterNiX> omran behet bedam
<SterNiX> :p
<SterNiX> http://i.imgur.com/Y4mjq.jpg
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ heliohost.org
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> پرل هم هاست می‌کنن!
<SterNiX> are dark-sun
<SterNiX> migam hame chi dare
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ویندوزن؟
<SterNiX> hata vasat pire zanam khafe mikone
<dark-sun> asp.net zade
<SterNiX> chi chiyan dark-sun ?
<SterNiX> na dark-sun linux hast
<SterNiX> Architecture 	x86_64  Operating system 	linux
<dark-sun> SterNiX: gheymatashun chie?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: be rial nemidan?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: az kojash mishe takhfif gereft?
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ migam free hast
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ site nadari vase host ax va film, ke hotlink konam to sitam?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://paste.sternix.net/
<dark-sun> SterNiX: free hostinge?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: keyfiatesh khube?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ertebat ba db moshkeli nadare?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: kho pastebin vase chit bud?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: vala host film o ax.. yani upload koni oonja?
<SterNiX> mikham to html5 embed konam dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: yani 1 linke video mikhay?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: k hotlink bashe?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mikham yeja masaln 1GiB faza dashte basham
<SterNiX> bad filmamo berizam onja
<SterNiX> ye clipo
<SterNiX> bad hotlink konam be inja
<dark-sun> SterNiX: adrive.com
<dark-sun> SterNiX: upload az url ham dare, vali sign up mikhad
<dark-sun> SterNiX: chize khubie, man khodam 1 account daram oonja
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mikham ekhtsasi vase khodam bashe
<SterNiX> vali free :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: va3 khodete
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ozv sho, mibinish
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bad sammie ;)
<SterNiX> bad maslan mitonam axe linko bedam to sitam mostaghim bebine axo?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ chand migire?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: va3 ax heyfe, hot linka daeemi nistan ta 1i 2mah kar midan badesh deactivate mishan
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FREE
<dark-sun> SterNiX: vali mituni upgrade koni
<dark-sun> pool bedi
<SterNiX> chera heyfe dark-sun ?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ vase ax nemikham bishtar vase clip mikham
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khodet bebinesh dg! ah khaste shodam :D
<dark-sun> engar mikhad pul bede
<dark-sun> khubi freeie
<dark-sun> SterNiX: spam nemide
<dark-sun> 10minutemail.com
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ bahse pool va spam nist
<dark-sun> foghesh
<SterNiX> hosele nadaram hey begardam akhe
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: man alan bishtar az 2 sale ozvesham. barha be dardam khorde.
<dark-sun> SterNiX: asan ozv nasho
<SterNiX> aslkan nemisham dark-sun
<SterNiX> aslan badam miyad dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: alan ipit ro midam blocket konan!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> aslan on poole mano pas bede miram yeja dige kharid
<dark-sun> SterNiX: sharmande rafte bank
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bargashte pol 6 mahe ast
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> brb
<SterNiX> miram ba shar khar miyam dark-sun
<SterNiX> polet mikonam
<SterNiX> make dark-sun money
 * dark-sun kifesho barmidare belite havapeyma tu dastesh... 
<SterNiX> permission denied
<SterNiX> sudo make dark-sun money
 * dark-sun bye byes...
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://www.wikiupload.com/privacy
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ vase image in khobe
<SterNiX> http://imgbox.com
<dark-sun> SterNiX: az ina mikhasti?
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://minus.com
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ http://sparkleshare.org
<dark-sun> SterNiX: kho migofti bet midadam! :D
<dark-sun> imagebin.org
<SterNiX> dar vase video ham mikham
<SterNiX> kolan file berizam tosh
<dark-sun> SterNiX: josti be manam bede, axaran fil shodan.
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ h2010n ke karish dashti omad
<SterNiX> salam h2010n
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> ول کنین بابا درس دارم!
<SterNiX> chiyo h2010n ?
<h2010n> من رو
<SterNiX> manerver? mesle server?! :D
<h2010n> چی کار داشتی حالا؟
<SterNiX> hichi h2010n :D
<h2010n> بی کار
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ engar yechi peyda kardam dark-sun :D
<h2010n> dark-sun یا خوابه یا آش می خوره!
<dark-sun> h2010n: به تو چه فوضوول
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: chi josti?
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> h2010n: خوبی؟
<h2010n>  dark-sun مرسی
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ hamonchizi ro ke mikhastam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: می‌دونی که چقدر دوستت دارم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: taraf khodesh raft ;)
<the-light> chetori ahmadhesni
<ahmadhesni> the-light: Salam ehsan jan, mer30 u chetori?
<the-light> ahmadhesni: khubam merci, chekhabara? tamam kardi?
<ahmadhesni> the-light: are, belakhare tamoom shod :-)
<the-light> ahmadhesni: mobarake
<ahmadhesni> the-light: mer30
<vahid> man hastam alan
<vahid> man zendam?
<vahid> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<mohi> <CIA-66> mirdamadi * r1270442 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/ (kwinstartmenu.po nepomukbackup.po nepomukfileindexer.po): 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<dark-sun> mohi: arze salam
<dark-sun> mohi: ba tole salam barabar nist :D
<dark-sun> khoooobi mohi ?
<mohi> salam dark-sun :) shab khosh
<mohi> dark-sun: khooob! shoma khoobi?
 * mohi is listening to Lost Control by Anathema on Alternative 4 [Amarok]
* mohi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
 * dark-sun hugs WhiteCrow1 I love this bird!
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun chakerim aziz
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun in ide python digango bod chi.bod che vige gi.haii dare ke in ghadr azash harf mizanan
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: gool nakhor, shoaraye entekhabatie!
<dark-sun> manam shenidam vali gush nemidam
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> python is hell
<WhiteCrow1> o yani chi . dark dari harekat trol mizani ha
<WhiteCrow1> :-D
<WhiteCrow1> dar-sun rafti ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: busyam hanuz :(
<WhiteCrow1> oooooooooo ,okay man ham beram bekhab dg
 * WhiteCrow1 shab khosh bax
<ehsan> salam sternix
<ehsan> man raftam to site debian va link download file iso, ama khayli hast? namidonam kodom ro bayad begiram
<ehsan> kasi midone
<SterNiX> oni ke vase cpu arch hast begir ehsan
<ehsan> midonam ama hamoonam chanta hast? negah kon    http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/amd64/iso-cd/
<ehsan> sternix
<SterNiX> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.3-amd64-CD-1.iso
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ ^
<ehsan> sternix man eno down zadan bara down   http://hammurabi.acc.umu.se/debian-cd/6.0.3/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.3-amd64-CD-1.iso
<ehsan> che farghi dare mage ena
<ehsan> hamash ke male amd64 hast
<ehsan> ama hajmeshon fargh mikone
<ehsan> ??
<SterNiX> chegahd fargh mikone ehsan
<ehsan> bazihash kam bazihash ziad negah kon khodet  http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/amd64/iso-cd/
<ehsan> sternix
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ ino bayad begiri dige
<SterNiX> [   ] debian-6.0.3-amd64-CD-1.iso           08-Oct-2011 17:08  647M
<ehsan> manam hamino zadan bara down, ama baghi chi hast sternix
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ package ha hastan
<SterNiX> repo kamel debian hastesh
<ehsan> package?! motameni sternix pas chera nagofte ena package hast
<SterNiX> to wikisho bekhon ehsan
<ehsan> manzoret kodom page hast
<SterNiX> wiki debian hatman tozih dadade hesan
<dark-sun> SterNiX: nemikhabi?
<SterNiX> chera dark-sun bezodi miram lala
<dark-sun> basheee
<dark-sun> SterNiX: shab khosh
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-25
<nkh> salam
<nkh> Doostan in freedom  chand vaghte connect neMisHe , Shoma hamchin moshkeli nadashtin
<nkh> ?
<jeus> من یک لپ تاپ سامسونگ دارم که وقتی مانیتور دوم را بهش نصب می کنم پرش داره هرکی بتونه مشکلم را حل کنه ۲۰$ بهش می دم .
<dark-sun> yoohaha
<h2010n> salam
<h2010n> rafti?
<SterNiX> salam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; salaaaam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; chetori pesar ?
<SterNiX> kahste idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> khodet chetori?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; merci man khoobam , taze bidar shodam , hads mizanam hamash pa code newisi booodi !!
<jeus> SterNiX, sharmande internetam ghat shod
<ilius> totimkopf: hey dude how you doing? :)
<SterNiX> jeus♪ doshmanet, daram search mikonam hanoz
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> khobi rafigh?
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n; dark-sun oomade :D alan kicket mikonehaaaa :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: injaee? :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; salaaaam
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: natarsoonesh, mikham bahash hal konam aval :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: salaam, khubi?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; chetori :D
<h2010n> idin_shafei_nia: to chetori?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; aghaaa in tike ro bishtar tozih bede :D "  mikham bahash hal konam aval "
<h2010n> dark-sun, Bi adab!!
<h2010n> Dava?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: :))
<dark-sun> h2010n: bia azizam, halet chetore?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: ye boos bede amu dark-sun :*
<dark-sun> :)))
<h2010n> Khobam!
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; tooo rooom nabooosid hamo :))
<dark-sun> cheshamtoono darvish konin!
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; nemishe :D
<h2010n> dark-sun, Bia cht khososi chand kalom fohshe hesab daram bahat!
<dark-sun> h2010n: bego bebinam, chi kara mikoni?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; awal miboosi adamo baad kick mikoni =))
<h2010n> Mikham beram post ! to chikar mikoni?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: that's called "love & hate" ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; " love OR hate " :D
<h2010n> idin_shafei_nia, Dava shakhsi dekhalat nakonid!
<h2010n> dark-sun:+1
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n; man kari be to nadaram ke :D mano dark-sun darim ba ham sohbat mikonim :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: post? mikhay va3 man cart tabrik befresti? :D
 * h2010n kick idin_shafei_nia
<dark-sun> h2010n: hoy! in hamshahrimoone
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; merci :D
<h2010n> Do be yek mishe Dava !
 * dark-sun kick h2010n | reKick
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; =))
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: bia 1 kick bezan besh, in ghade hal mide :)))
<h2010n> 2 be 1?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; :)) =)))))))))))) are midooonam kheyli hal mide :))
<idin_shafei_nia> |idin_shafei_nia; hahaaaa kheyli bi maze bood
<|idin_shafei_nia> Bayad be ram post tasliat befrestam vase dark-sun
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; bebin esmesho karde esme man !!! in barkhalafe FSFe . kick mikhaaad ;)
<dark-sun> |idin_shafei_nia: hala chera rang avaz mikoni?
<|idin_shafei_nia> Bye! Bye!
<dark-sun> :D
<|idin_shafei_nia> Chon az daste barkhi mozahem ha khals sham!
<idin_shafei_nia> |idin_shafei_nia; rang awaz nakardam ;) karet aslan ghashang nabood !!
<dark-sun> |idin_shafei_nia: karato anjam dadi, badesh bia az dobare ;)
<Bye|Bye> Hastam be sharte in ke 2 be 1 nabashe
<Bye|Bye> Bye!
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; in chesh bood ??
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: kickesh kardam dg!
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; :)) che pesare khoobi boood :D ghable kick bye dad :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia: kheyli bache mahie! ta kickesh mikonam khodesh mire :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; :))
<jeus> dostan harki betoone moshkel graphic mano hal kone 20$ donation migire (albate naghabele)
<dark-sun> jeus: ha?
<SterNiX> jeus♪ man moshkeli natonestam to net peyda konam
<jeus> dahanam saf shode
<SterNiX> sorry natonestam komaket konam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: in chi mige?
<dark-sun> pool mide?
<jeus> dark-sun, khoobi ?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪  ye laftof samsung dare
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun; are 20$ mide ke komakesh koni :D
<jeus> dark-sun, u hanooz janr vahshati ?
<dark-sun> jeus: mamanoon!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ bad monitor dovom larzesh dare to ubnuntu
<dark-sun> jeus: ta chetooori?? man khode DIABLO hastam! >:D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: monitore dovom?
<dark-sun> jeus: ba distro haye dg chi?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ az khodesh bepors dige inja hastesh ke hayo hazer dar hale ping dadan
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ;)
<jeus> are tasvier daram vali paresh riiz dare va baees mishe ke tasvir tar she
<jeus> dark-sun, az khodam bepors
<dark-sun> jeus: bale dorost bud, soale badi ro az ki beporsam?
<dark-sun> :smile mosabeghe hafte:
<SterNiX> jeus♪ soale badi ro ham az khodeton beporse? ya nafare badi?! :D
<jeus> az khodam bepors ? khoda biyamorzatesh
<SterNiX> aval man goftam dark-sun
<jeus> :D
<SterNiX> do on maghzet ke mesle man fek kardi
<dark-sun> SterNiX: shoma 1 cheragheton misuze! lotfan benshinid
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> dinggggggggggggggggggg
<dingdangdong> = ))
<dark-sun> jeus: nagofti ba tozie haye dg chi? emtehan kaardi?
<jeus> agha bikhiyal cheragh shoma roshan shod sari javab bede "cheetor moshkel man hal mishe "
<dark-sun> jeus: ba 1 fedora base live
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> jeus: emtehan kardi ya na?
<jeus> dark-sun, nemishe beram samt tozih dige chon system alan 1 mahe daram amadash mikonam
<dark-sun> jeus: nagoftam k beri, goftam emtehan kon. just for test purpose
<jeus> bish az 100 ta barnamee va server roosh daram ke base nasb bazihash koli vaght gozashtam
<jeus> dark-sun, na test nakardam ba palid test kardam moshkeli nadasht
<jeus> vali vaght test ba distru dige roo nadashtam
<jeus> dark-sun,
<dark-sun> jeus: palid chie? linuxe?
<jeus> palid ==> esmesho nabare
<jeus> :D
<RadiumCat> salam everyone :)
<jeus> dark-sun,
<jeus> RadiumCat, salam
<dark-sun> jeus: :) kho ba 1 linux live emtehan kon
<dark-sun> RadiumCat: salam
<RadiumCat> salaaam! :)
<dark-sun> jeus: yala emtehan kon
<RadiumCat> im sorry for interrupting but can anyone help me with identifying a persian font?
<SterNiX> RadiumCat♪ your lookin for one?
<SterNiX> or u want to know what a particular font is?
<RadiumCat> Sternix: well, im looking for this particular font:
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; naaa mikhad farsi yad begire
<RadiumCat> http://www.sufism.ir/mainsite-en.php
<RadiumCat> the one on left hand side
<RadiumCat> to me it looks like naskh script
<SterNiX> wait
<RadiumCat> sure
<dark-sun> RadiumCat: farsi!
<dark-sun> jeus: alan dari emtehan mikoni?
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> i think its sols
<RadiumCat> sols :)
<dark-sun> english sox anyway :D
<RadiumCat> okies, thanks very kindly
<RadiumCat> ill search for it
<RadiumCat> mersi :)
<SterNiX> ثلث
<jeus> bashe test mikonam alan nadarm bayad Dl konam ver fedora roo dark-sun
<SterNiX> im not sure
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ nazare to chiye
<dark-sun> jeus: ajab, pas begirsh bebinim chi mishe ;)
<jeus> dark-sun, khabaret mikonam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: man azash khosham nayomad. englisi harf mizane engar inja khareje!
<dark-sun> :D
<jeus> dark-sun, shomarato daram behet zang mizanam
<dark-sun> jeus: zang zadi 2 bar foot kon :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ inja ke khareje ke dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: na babaaa! ko?
<SterNiX> koh biroone
<SterNiX> samte chape ro be balaro niga kon
<dark-sun> SterNiX: pas kanal kojast?
<dark-sun> :D
<jeus> dark-sun, shomarato khodet behem dadi
<SterNiX> kanal samte rash ro be paeene dark-sun
<dark-sun> jeus: lo raftam pas!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU :D
<jeus> dark-sun, shenidam kar 30 ya 30 ham mikoni
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ :) SW ;):D
<dark-sun> jeus: man 1 mozdoram! pool migiram kar mikonam!
<dark-sun> jeus: sandisam ghaboole ;)
<dark-sun> :)))
<jeus> dark-sun, amade sho biyam bebaramet
<jeus> :D
<dark-sun> jeus: be soraghe man agar miyaiid.... faghat ba sandis biayn! :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ hala gher bede kamaroo
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :E zeshteee aghaaa
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> akh yadam raft dark-sun
<SterNiX> sharmande
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ;)
<SterNiX> nemidonaestam inja pore namahram shode :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: chadoret ro bekesh ru pat!
<dark-sun> :))
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ yeki az bot khara inaro dare log var midare
<SterNiX> gher khordane kamareto digaran momkene bebinan :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: oon bote chi shod k gofti az chin miari?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dadam serfaresh biyad
<dark-sun> SterNiX: gomroke ya tarkhis shod?
<dark-sun> alan pas hanuz cargo e
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ye bani peyda kon
<SterNiX> to serversh ye zare ja bede
<SterNiX> ssh account mikham
<SterNiX> 20MiB ham ja
<SterNiX> age bishtar bede khe aliye
<SterNiX> vali ba 20 raziyam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: goftanesh asune vali jostanshe na :S
<SterNiX> are dark-sun
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ man beram farda inbot tanzim konam, bebinam mishe ye asidi khord
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ khabam miyad :(
<SterNiX> dishab 4 khabidam
<SterNiX> 7 pashodam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: malume ghashang... cheshmat sorkh shodane
<dark-sun> SterNiX: kho pasho bekhab
<SterNiX> kar daram
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khabam dari! vali khab mohemtare ;)
<SterNiX> are dark-sun
<dark-sun> :smile sheytane rajim:
<SterNiX> asram bahad beram tehron
<dark-sun> SterNiX: be salamti, safar bi khatar ;)
<SterNiX> salamat bashi dark-sun :) mamnon
<SterNiX> moha♪ salam hasti?
<SterNiX> na 4 saat idle
<SterNiX> pas na
<zh> salam
<zh> dark-sun:
<zh> kasi inja has ubuntu nasb karde bashe?
<zh> esme yeki az baziasho mikham
<zh> ?
<zh> kasi nis
<zh> ?
<zh> cheghad arooome inja
<zh> :(
<zh> khob man miram
<zh> bye
<zh> fek mikardam forome ubuntu ee
<zh> yani hich kas ubuntu ro computer ya laptopesh nasb nis
<dark-sun> :)
<patchman> ;-)
<dark-sun> :P
<dark-sun> :D
<patchman> =-O
<patchman> O:-)
<dark-sun> 3:)
<patchman> :-X
<dark-sun> 8-X
<patchman> :-/
<patchman> :'(
<dark-sun> patchman: ho! chi kar mikoni?
<dark-sun> :D
<patchman> Spam bazi!
<dark-sun> kick?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> @};-D
<patchman> khodam majboram kick sham chon kar haye mohem tari daram. omadam bahat khodahafezi konam.
<dark-sun> patchman: :) bashe. boro, manam kicket nemikonam
<dark-sun> ;)
<patchman> mamnon!
<dark-sun> felan.. badan shayad kicket kardam
<dark-sun> :D
<patchman> Khodahafez
<dark-sun> patchman: bye bye :)
<patchman> khoshahal shodam az ashnaii bahat!
<dark-sun> patchman: boro dg!
<patchman> Bye!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> salam vahid khobi?
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<vahid> SterNiX: chekhabar?
<SterNiX> salamati vahid khabi nist
<SterNiX> khasam fagaht be fsug naresidam emrooz
<SterNiX> khabam borde bood:D
<vahid> :)
<vahid> SterNiX: manam naraftam
<SterNiX> to ke khonaton tehroone vahid
<SterNiX> to chera?
<vahid> SterNiX: kar pish omad sherkat bodam
<vahid> SterNiX: ba wammu kar kardi?
<SterNiX> vahid♪
<SterNiX> hasi
<vahid> SterNiX: jonam?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ az signal ha chizi sar darmiyari?
<vahid> SterNiX: naa
<SterNiX> akhe to chetor daneshjoye barghi
<SterNiX> bezanam lehet konam vahid ?!
<SterNiX> harchi badbakhti mieskhim az in barghiyast
<vahid> SterNiX: ahan fek kardam signal hay kernel ro migi
<vahid> SterNiX: bebin inja channle gnu linux hastesh na bargh
<SterNiX> na inja channel ubuntu hast vahid
<SterNiX> va dar zemn man az to soval kardam vahid na az kole room:D
<SterNiX> pas melse inke begi chon inja nabayad salam koni
<SterNiX> chon inja channel ubuntu hast
<vahid> SterNiX: khob soaleto begoo
<SterNiX> na dige vahid hesamo parondi
<SterNiX> zoghamo kor kardi vahid
<SterNiX> mesle steve jobs shodi vahid
<SterNiX> behet begim vahid jobs
<vahid> SterNiX: ajab :) begoo yadam raft mikhastam chi begam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ na kheiram enhesar talab
<SterNiX> vahid♪ yadam hast, vali dige nemiporsam,
<vahid> SterNiX: bebin man mikhastam javab bedam khodet nakhasti ha
<vahid> SterNiX: mikhastam daneshe azad ro tarvij bedam nazashti
<SterNiX> are mikhasti vahid malome
<SterNiX> na kheiram vahid dashti enhesarish mikardi
<SterNiX> dasteto ro kardam
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ biya in vahid ro kick kon
<SterNiX> :D
<vahid> SterNiX: khodet zoret nemirese alaki refighato jam nakon
<vahid> SterNiX: hameye refighato ba khodeto kick mikonam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ are dige enhesar talaba zooreshon ziyade
<SterNiX> enhesar gare enhesar talabe oracle
<vahid> SterNiX: az vlc ham ke khabar dari enhesari shod
<vahid> SterNiX: age ziyad harf bezani toroham midam daste oracle
<dark-sun> vahid: chie? chera saro seda mikoni?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: cheshe?
<dark-sun> vahid: saket!
<dark-sun> :D
<vahid> dark-sun: koja boodi taze sedat daromade :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ enhesare gare
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mesle oracle
<SterNiX> mesle apple
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ beheshan migan vahid jobs
<SterNiX> vahid♪ shoma enhesariya fekr mikonin mishe hamechiyo enhesari kard
<dark-sun> vahid: 1 haghe hesab be ma bede, be karet beres
<SterNiX> vahid♪ na nemishe
<SterNiX> vahid♪ idea ro nemishe enhesari kard
<vahid> ziyad shologhesh konid hamatoon ro atish mizanam haaaaaaa
<dark-sun> vahid: yala kar darim!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪ va boorgtar az on rohe adamaro nemishe enhesarikard
<SterNiX> adam belfet zede enhesar
<vahid> dark-sun: :)
 * dark-sun takes money and enables "enhesar"...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ az FU oftade
<SterNiX> behet migam G+
<dark-sun> SterNiX: hoooo!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FUSW+
<SterNiX> hoo to kolat, dark-apple
<dark-sun> vahid: har chi ma enhesar talabim, SterNiX ekhtesar talabe
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> hminain ke in enhesariyaro tashvigh mikonin dige
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ falsafeye UNiX hastesh dige
<SterNiX> KISS o ina dige dark-sun
<dark-sun> :)
<LikeNoOther> !highlight
<SterNiX> LikeNoOther♪ bote khare inchiza halish nist :D
<totimkopf> hehe
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-17
<mahdavi> سلام به همه
<kouhyar> kesi ba tor kar mikone?
<kouhyar> kesi ba tor kar mikone?
<kouhyar> man ba in nasb kardam sudo apt-get install tor ba in restart kardam sudo sevice tor restart vali kar nemikone.........to firefoxam ok kardam vali kar nemikone?
<KScorp> khob logesh chi mige?
<kouhyar> janam nagherftam?
<KScorp> vaghti tor error mide yeja dare , error ha ro oonja mirize , log-esh
<KScorp> oon file toosh chi neveshte
<KScorp> ?
<kouhyar> ba tor browser kar nemikonam to terminal ubuntu nasbesh kardam
<kouhyar> ba in dastor sudo apt-get install tor
<kouhyar> nasb kardam
<KScorp> khob?
<KScorp> hala run-esh kon
<KScorp> chi mige?
<KScorp> error mide?
<kouhyar> to fire fox mikham ye safe baz konam baz nemishe
<kouhyar> az koja bayad bedonam k erroresh chiye
<KScorp> khob too terminal ke run mikoni chi mige?
<KScorp> ba sudo run-esh nakon
<kouhyar> pa ba chi ran konam
<KScorp> bedoone sudo
<KScorp> sudo nazan
<kouhyar> ba in dastor raftam,,,,,,,,,,service tor start........../etc/init.d/tor: line 129: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted    ...fail!
<kouhyar> in erro dad
<kouhyar> mighe amaliyat mojaz nist
<KScorp> ba sudo mizani chi mige?
<kouhyar> hamon kari ke man kardam benazaram oki k ba sudo raftam
<kouhyar> eshkalesh ye chi dighast benazaram
<kouhyar> ba sudo run mishe intori mg...........* Starting tor daemon...                                                [ OK ]
<kouhyar> ba hamon dastore ghabli vali ba sudo
<kouhyar> kesi nist komakam kone ba tor be moshkel khordam??????????????
<intuxicated> kouhyar, vasa bianm chie jaryan xD
<intuxicated> kouhyar, init.d restart tor
<intuxicated> kouhyar, ino bezan
<Royaflash> Netstat kon va bebin tor send recive dare
<intuxicated> nemishe nadashte bashe
<intuxicated> faqat ya port ro dorost set nakarde ya service start nashode
<kouhyar> man ba dastore sudo service tor restart kardam
<kouhyar> on ja k error nadad
<kouhyar> netstat chiye dg?
<intuxicated> kouhyar, init.d restart tor
<intuxicated> kouhyar, ino bezan bebin chi mige
<Royaflash> Aslan shayad portesh ro eshtebah midi ? Portesh ro chand midi?
<intuxicated> sudo ham mikhad
<kouhyar> sudo: init.d: command not found
<kouhyar> ino mg to terminal ba sudo raftam
<kouhyar> to fire fox 127.0.0.1 ghozashtam portesham 90.50 nemidonam che margheshe?
<KScorp> 9050 sarehameha
<KScorp> dot nadare vasatesh
<intuxicated> hamoontor ke doostemoon goft dot nadare vasatesh daqiqan 9050
<intuxicated> init.d dige kar nemikone to ubuntu ?
<kouhyar> are sarhame
<kouhyar> hala ini k mg chi hast?
<intuxicated> init.d  ? qablan man service haro ba in reset mikardam ya start ya stop
<kouhyar> akhe lamasab bahash kar mikardam hich moshkeli nadasht nemidonam yehoo chi shod behesh
<kouhyar> inja k zadam javab nadad
<intuxicated> kouhyar, tor gahi vaqta intori mikoneha , man alan tor nadaram ama yadame intori mishod gahi
<kouhyar> benazaret ba iran moshkel dare?
<intuxicated> kouhyar, nop , be nazaram gahi pish miad, bas saboor bashi, ye reset bede , az in kara ke vaqti ye chizi kar nemikone bokon
<intuxicated> kouhyar, log check kon
<intuxicated> kouhyar, che midonam .. ubuntu e dige xD
<kouhyar> damet gharm hala beza bebinam chan roz dg ok mishe ya na
<kouhyar> mer30 khili mamnunam azat
<intuxicated> kouhyar, kari nakardam dude
<superuser_ir> bache ha ie solution khob bara backup gereftan az mohtaviate hard mikham ?
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, external hard xD
<superuser_ir> intuxicated : motevajeh nashodam
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, migam berizesh to hard external xD
<superuser_ir> baradar , harde servero mikham to ye server dg backup begiram :D
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, :))
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, nemidonam vala , qadima man ye archive migereftam az /var/www
<superuser_ir> dame shoma garm, raje be rsync etelati dari ?
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, na moteasefane xD
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, kolan server e nistam xd
<superuser_ir> intuxicated : tanx ,
<intuxicated> superuser_ir, sorry xD
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-18
<btral> سلام
<btral> من خطای 413 رو تو آپاچی دارم
<btral> salam
<btral> mikham apache 2.4.rpm peida konam nemitonam
<anoNxeRo> btral, bara che distroie?
<btral> centos
<btral> anoNxeRo: aslan peidash nemikonam 2.4.rpm
<btral> anoNxeRo: ?
<btral> anoNxeRo: hastin?
<anoNxeRo> w8[]
<btral> ok
<anoNxeRo> http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=httpd
<anoNxeRo> http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=apache&submit=Search+...&system=&arch=
<btral> anoNxeRo: sorry on linka ro didam
<btral> ama nemitonam nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> chera?
<anoNxeRo> error chi mide?
<btral> http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=apache&submit=Search+...&system=&arch=
<btral> ro gereftam
<btral> mishe shoma ham begirin ba ham nasb konim
<btral> ?
<btral> rpm nistesh engar
<anoNxeRo> na chon man systemam rpm based nist
<btral> warning: apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586.rpm: V3 RSA/MD5 signature: NOKEY, key ID 80420f66
<btral> error: Failed dependencies:
<btral>         webserver-base is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<btral>         mailcap is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<btral>         libcrypto.so.1.0.0 is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<btral>         liblua.so.5.1 is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<btral>         libpcre.so.1 is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<btral>         libssl.so.1.0.0 is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<btral>         rpmlib(PayloadIsXz) <= 5.2-1 is needed by apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586
<anoNxeRo> bayad inaro nasb koni khob
<btral> chetori? az koja begiram?
<anoNxeRo> filet doroste pishniyazash dorost nist
<anoNxeRo> webserver-base, mailcap, libcrypto.so.1.0.0, liblua.so.5.1, libpcre.so.1, libssl.so.1.0.0, rpmlib
<anoNxeRo> inaro mikhad
<anoNxeRo> btral, yum install httpd
<anoNxeRo> btral, http://dev.antoinesolutions.com/apache-server
<btral> akhe nodeps force ham miazanam
<btral> anoNxeRo: ba yum nemikham
<btral> faghat rpm daram
<btral> anoNxeRo: rpm -ivh apache-2.4.3-5.mga3.i586.rpm --force --nodeps ro mizanam
<btral> anoNxeRo: error: unpacking of archive failed: cpio: Bad magic ro mide
<anoNxeRo> btral, dependency hasho nasb kon, ke nakhad bezan nodeps
<btral> bebinam nasb mishe ya na
<anoNxeRo> eh raftesh
<anoNxeRo> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14951/getting-cpio-bad-magic-when-trying-to-rpm-install-into-a-mounted-logical-volu
<asode> hi
<anoNxeRo> hi
<asode> avalin jomlee ke be zehnet mirese chiye?
<anoNxeRo> huh
<asode> huh yani chi
<anoNxeRo> ke jomle nis shebhe jomlasat
<asode> shebhe jomle ham nis az adavate sotiye
<anoNxeRo> shebhe jomle mahsob mishe
<asode> man adabaitam khobe
<asode> pas oni ke man migam doroste
<asode> kolan hamishe hamoni ke man migam doroste
<asode> in yani chi
<anoNxeRo> yani hamoni ke to migi dorste
<asode> u kheily ba takhir javab midi
<asode> sabre ayob ham vase sohbat kardan ba u kame
<asode> age karatam intori anjam bedi
<asode> khoda be dade khanevade va hamkarat berese
<anoNxeRo> sare karam alan
<asode> bichare on kasi ke u barash kar mikoni
<asode> age man bodam fori ekhrajet mikardam
<asode> karmande be in kondi
<asode> age vaght kardi
<asode> mishe begi sayate ubuntu yani chi
<asode> sayare
<asode> man hads mizanam u ye dokhtare fesfesi hasti
<asode> halazon ham bod tondtar az in amal mikard!
<anoNxeRo> ubuntu ye linux distro bar paye debian hastesh
<asode> hichisho nafahmidam
<asode> kolan hichi az in chiza nemidonam
<asode> vali joz in safhe hich chize dg baz nemishe
<asode> mige http 404 not found !
<asode> fek konam modiresh faghat in safharo toneste ok kone
<asode> ye soal
<asode> age man ino nasb konam
<asode> hack ke nemisham
<asode> age be kelaset bar nemikhore
<asode> hade aghal bego az koja ye seri etelaat raje be in ubuntu be das biaram
<Ahmad_> سلام تنظیمات پرینترم مشکل دار شده اینگار من از اوبونتو ۱۲.۱۰ استفاده میکنم چه جوری میشه تنظیماتشو ریست کنم؟
<Ahmad_> مثلا یه فایل پی دی اف میخوام چاپ کنم تصویرو میکشه
<Ahmad_> کش میاد
<asode> hi
<asode> hi
<hayla> hi
<hayla> in esmha alakiye?
<hayla> ok
<hayla> hala ke kasi nis
<anoNxeRo> na alaki nist, nisan ke javab bedan
<hayla> inja mishe daftar yad dasht emroze man
<hayla> ba ejaze
<hayla> ok
<hayla> u ham plz nakhon
<hayla> man ye khorde mikham inja chiz miz benevisam
<hayla> kolan emroz na hamin emroz 2 haftas ke asabam rikhte be ham
<hayla> nemidonam chera
<hayla> yani midonam chera
<hayla> vali nemidonam chetori doros besham
<anoNxeRo> hayla, kolan ignore beshi behtare ;)
<hayla> ey baba
<hayla> ignor kon
<hayla> man kolan az hame zendegi ignor shodam
<hayla> inam rosh
<hayla> kolan kheily be ham rikhtam
<hayla> har kari mikonam
<hayla> kharab mishe
<hayla> dg hosele ghahreman bazi ham nadaram
<hayla> alaki khodeto gol bezan adaye super mano dar biar bad ke mikhay bepari mikhori zamin
<hayla> bekham vaghe bin basham
<hayla> kash yeki bod behem migof man chejor adami hastam
<hayla> nemidonam chera man az in safe khosham omade
<hayla> inam badshansiye shomas
<hayla> kolan khosham miad safhey abi fonte kochik ba ye seri adame khabide
<hayla> yejori be adam aramesh mide
<hayla> daram fek mikonam
<hayla> chi mikham
<hayla> be chi mikham beresam
<hayla> chi bayad bashe ke nis
<hayla> chi bayad mishod ke nashode
<hayla> aslan chera man hich vaght az hichi razi nistam
<hayla> chera hamishe ye chizi has ke mano aziat kone
<hayla> midonam ke nabayd betarsam
<hayla> vali chera mitarsam
<hayla> aslan ki arzesh dare ke bekhad mano aziat kone
<hayla> in hame adam hich kodom be andaze sar sozani ham dar hado andazehaye man nistan
<hayla> pas chera man bayad negaran basham
<hayla> ke chetori basham
<hayla> chera az sarzanesh shodan betarsam
<hayla> ina ke arzeshi nadaran
<hayla> dar balatarin hadam ke bashan baz pishe man paeentarin hastan
<hayla> pas man hamishe barandam
<hayla> har etefaghi ke biofte man barandam
<hayla> chon man chizhaee daram ke ona to khabam nadidan
<hayla> pas moshkele man kojas
<hayla> bekham vasat ina ro begam
<hayla> javab mikhay dg doroste
<hayla> khob
<hayla> nemidonam
<hayla> to bayad behem komak koni
<hayla> na man be u
<hayla> vali man mikham az share hame in fekra khalas besham
<hayla> vase dark behtar
<hayla> ehtiaji be in jingol pingola nadaram
<hayla> ye jaye sade ye khorde khalavt
<hayla> bayad dobare fek konam
<hayla> in heso bayad az beyn bebaram
<hayla> in hame adam arezo daran jaye man bashan
<hayla> man arezo daram chi basham?
<hayla> ahmaghanas
<hayla> balatarin chizi ke bayad dashte bashi dari dg nemidonam donbale chi hasti
<hayla> bekhoda khastam mikoni
<hayla> chera inghadr dir fahmi
<hayla> befahm dg
<hayla> vaghean yeki az on chizaee ke mikhay behem bego begam nadari
<hayla> fek konam divone shodi az bas ke behet tavajoh shode
<hayla> az bas havato dashtan ke fek kardi chiye
<hayla> bayad beshini fek koni
<hayla> hichi nis ke betone to ro azait kone
<hayla> velesh kon
<hayla> hame chi ro vel kon
<hayla> mamoli bash
<hayla> sade
<hayla> arom
<hayla> bikhial
<hayla> lazem nis be hame chi fek koni
<hayla> hame chi jaryane khodesho separi mikone
<hayla> moshkeli ham pish nemiad
<hayla> to alaki dari khodeto khaste mikoni
<hayla> mikhay
<hayla> yekhorde boro biroon
<hayla> ba hame bash
<hayla> ba hame khob bash
<hayla> lazem nis hamishe intori bashi be mardom negah kon
<hayla> bebin chetori daran zendegi mikonan vali ehsase khoshbakhti mikonan
<hayla> to hezar barabre onha khoshbakhti age befahmi
<hayla> ona be chizhaye alaki delkhoshan
<hayla> to az chizahye haghighi lezat nemibari
<hayla> moshkel zendegi to nis
<hayla> moshkel magze toe
<hayla> fekret kharabe
<hayla> ta vaghti ham fekreto doros nakoni hamini ke hasti
<hayla> merikham bedan be to baz nale mikoni migi chera moshtari nis
<hayla> ah
<hayla> vaghean asabamo khord mikoni
<hayla> nemidonam chetori ba to daram zendegi mikonam kash ye rahi bod adam az share khodesh khalas mishod
<hayla> shak nakon on moghe sare ye saniye velet mikardam miraftam
<hayla> vaghean shakhsiate khaste konandee hasti
<hayla> hamash ro asabi
<hayla> ye khorde fek kon
<hayla> on magz vase fek kardane na inke akband negahesh dari
<hayla> in los baziaro ham tamom kon pasho mesle adam zendegi kon
<hayla> bekhay ye bar dg begi asabam be ham rikhtas bavar kon ye mah bahat ghahr mikonam hichi ham nemikhoram ke bemiri rahat sham az dastet
<hayla> khobe mashghe emroz ro jaye khobi neveshtam
<hayla> bye ubuntu
<superuser_ir> khaste nabashi hayla ,to khode spami
<superuser_ir> hayla : khaste nabashi hayla ,to khode spami
<hayla> hi
<hayla> spam yani chi
<hayla> hi
<hayla> cheghad khaste konandeid shomaha
<Ahmad> salam che jori tanzimat ubuntu ro reset konam?
<Ahmad> lk j,d mvdkj ;vnk la;g nhvl
<Ahmad> من توی پرینت کردن مشکل دارم
<Ahmad> صفحه رو میکشه
<Ahmad> کش میاد
<hayla> hi
<hayla> enghadr khastam
<hayla> vaghean halam bade
<hayla> fek nakonam az chizi betarsam hata age betarsam bazam bayad bahash moghabele konam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-19
<btral> salam. mikham ba openssl ye asc key besazam nemitonam
<dawood> مشکل در نصب مودم dlink dwm-156 لطفا راهنمایی کنید
<dawood> wvdial رو هم فقط نصب کردم
<dawood> دیگه چه کری باید انجام بدم وصل بشه
<dawood> کمک
<hayla> hi
<KNIGHT-RAK> salam , mishe moghe nasb Arch bdone estefade az install script bejaye net az khode image estefade kone ?
<hayla> felan kasi baraye pasokhgoee nis !
<KNIGHT-RAK> hayla , pas hamchenan inja hamoon tor soto kore dige ?!
<anoNxeRo> KNIGHT-RAK, bebin be dardet mikhore?
<anoNxeRo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Local_Mirror
<KNIGHT-RAK> anoNxeRo , tanx , beram ye check konam bbinam chi mige
<anoNxeRo> KNIGHT-RAK, to channel arch ham beporsi bishtar komaket konan
<KNIGHT-RAK> anoNxeRo , agar bishtar az 2 nafar onja bodan va ya hamoona ham javab midadan ke khob nmiumadam inja :)))))
<KNIGHT-RAK> anoNxeRo , manzooram Arch-ir booda to arch asli ke nmitunam aslan chizi send konam nmidunam chera !!! :-?
<anoNxeRo> chon ke nicket register nist ehtemalan
<KNIGHT-RAK> anoNxeRo , shayad yebar reg karde boodam pass yadam rafte :D alanam dige in link ro dadi mesle inke ye chizaeii tosh dare mige karam ro dare rah mindaze , tanx
<anoNxeRo> KNIGHT-RAK, nicket ro register kon, bad boro
<btral> mikham ye public key ba pasvand asc besazam ba gpg
<btral> kasi mitone komak kone?
<btral> salam mishe to openssl ya gpg mano komak konid?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-20
<Guest55920> سلام بچه ها . کسی هست جواب منو به فارسی بده ؟
<Guest55920> کسی هست ؟
<farzad> hi
<farzad> i need to a iranian for my problem
<farzad> لام اشکان
<farzad> سلام اشکان
<farzad_p20> slm
<farzad_p20> من نیاز به کمک دارم
<farzad_p20> من بعد از نصب اوبونتو روی لپ تاپم  دچار مشکل شدم...و یه سری کد میاد و سیستم بالا نمیاد.چکار کنم
<farzad_p20> ؟
<princef> hi -> all
<khazali> salam
<khazali> smmsadrnezh: slm sm
<khazali> smmsadrnezh: j bede
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-21
<mazaher5723> salamm
<saaber> به به ببین کیا اینجان!
<saaber> lubotu3 جون!
<saaber> ChanServ جون!
<saaber> خورزو خان!
<saaber> اوه ubuntulog جون!
<saaber> !google linux
<lubotu3> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :-/
<hasanhabibi> ;-)
<saaber> hasanhabibi: :D
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, saaber taze omade bad az gharni 1 kam jav zade shode
<hasanhabibi> saaber: salam dash saaber
<saaber> hasanhabibi: salam nokaram
<DrAcid> salam be hamegi
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, age az man mishnavi in fzerorubigd ro dar biab
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: :d
<saaber> whitecrow1: chetori?
<whitecrow1> saaber, badak nistam
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: saaber : pas az 300 sal :P
<saaber> hasanhabibi: salam ghorabn, nokaram
<whitecrow1> saaber, u ?
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, are
<hasanhabibi> saaber:  che khabara ?
<saaber> lol baba hanooz marhoom nashodam ke!
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, taze sar e bazi esh ro tamom karde
<whitecrow1> saaber, halvat ro bepazam khodam
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: ajab eyval
<saaber> hasanhabibi: bikari :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<saaber> whitecrow1: ay ay ay
 * hasanhabibi aslan inja che mikone
 * hasanhabibi !!!!
<hasanhabibi> :-D
<whitecrow1> !hasanhabibi
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: migama arash kolan mian invara bache ha ?
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, ki ?
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: masalan marhoom berooz
<hasanhabibi> :-/
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, marhom behroz are miad bazi vaght ha , bishtar to #5hit didam esh
<saaber> yadesh bekheir! cheghadr too sare ham zadim sare archo gharcho gnome o kde o ....
<hasanhabibi> saaber: looooooool
<fzerorubigd> :)
<saaber> !seen saaber
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<hasanhabibi> saaber whitecrow1 : چه دوره ای بودا
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, hamed ham to channel #technotux e ba 1 name e jadid
<fzerorubigd> ehtemalan alan donia terekide. mellat inja harf mizanan. ya man halam khob nist
<saaber> whitecrow1: #5hit chie?
<whitecrow1> hasanhabibi, motahel shodi hamin ha ro ham dare dg aziz e del
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: :D
<whitecrow1> saaber, channel e bache hai karaj e khili adam hai khobi an
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: bar baad raftim :))
<saaber> hasanhabibi: khafe
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: :D
<saaber> fzerorubigd: are alan mordim!
<hasanhabibi> vastin i noktie jaleb
<hasanhabibi> badam miadam
<saaber> whitecrow1: mage khareji khoob ham darim?
<whitecrow1> saaber, are chera nadashte bashim saaber az on harf ha zadim ha
<whitecrow1> zadi ha *
<saaber> whitecrow1: :D
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: saaber : agha ma raftim ye bar akhiran roostaie pedari
<whitecrow1> saaber, mohem del o marfat e ke neshon dadan to har 2 zamine ham del e bozorgi daran ham marfat e balai taze bache hash ham danesh e khobi daran
<saaber> hasanhabibi: khob?
<hasanhabibi> whitecrow1: saaber : اونجا خونه قدیمی پدربزرگمه که الان کسی توش نیست البت
<hasanhabibi> saaber: whitecrow1 : بعد ببینید چه کردیم با یاشار
<saaber> whitecrow1: yani pool midan?
<hasanhabibi> :-/
<saaber> hasanhabibi: خب ؟
<saaber> hasanhabibi: :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: whitecrow1 : http://upload.iranvij.ir/images_aban91/67989317952107800918.jpg
<hasanhabibi> saaber: whitecrow1 : :P
<saaber> hasanhabibi: نگو که این بچه خودته!
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :دقیقا خودشه
<saaber> hasanhabibi: wow wow wow
<saaber> hasanhabibi: تو معرکه ای
<hasanhabibi> saaber: اقا میدونی چیه این دختر نیست شوخی شوخی اینجوریش کردیم اخه سرد بوده اخیرا شمال گذاشتیم اینو اونجا بود که سرد نشه
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: باورم نمیشه پسر داری
<hasanhabibi> saaber: اوهوم کلا اینجوری میشه ادم مفقود میشه :))))
<saaber> hasanhabibi: اگه اینجا بود لپاشو می کندم میخوردم
<hasanhabibi> saaber: ajaab
<hasanhabibi> saaber: oon lebas va roosari aslan male kesi boode too hamoon rostaie pedari tanesh kardim akhe etefaghi raftim bi amadegi :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: مهم نیست خودشو عشقه
<hasanhabibi> saaber: uhum
<saaber> hasanhabibi: دوباره دوباره
<hasanhabibi> saaber: chi dobare :))))
<saaber> hasanhabibi: lol
<saaber> hasanhabibi: باز  هم میخوایم
<saaber> hasanhabibi: عکس بده یالا
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D vase haft poshtemoon base sheytoonee :X
<hasanhabibi> saaber:  na baba felan base 2 3 ta bache ha amar daran vali invara naboodam kasi nemisdoonest
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: haha
 * saaber میگه خدا حفظش کنه! آدم از دیدنش سیر نمیشه
<hasanhabibi> saaber: manoon :)
<hasanhabibi> saaber: اونور میگفتم هنوز نمیتونه تنهایی بشه یا راه بره ولی همینجوری هی پشتک میزنه قل میخوره ایتنور اونور اتاق همه چی رو انگولک میکنه
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: په نه په مجسمه بشه بذاریش لب طاقچه!
 * hasanhabibi dare mire
<hasanhabibi> saaber: :D
<saaber> hasanhabibi: بچه باید بترکونه همه چی رو
<saaber> hasanhabibi: خوش باشی
<hasanhabibi> saaber: نه اخه هر چی میبینه میخواد بندازه دهنش تا کشفش کنه مشگل اینه این تور و ..  ... رو هم میکشه بهم میریزه
<saaber> hasanhabibi: چیزای ریز تو دست و پاش نباشه
<saaber> hasanhabibi: اسباب بازی همه دشرت و یک تکه
<saaber> *درشت
<hasanhabibi> saaber: uhum
<saaber> hasanhabibi: مثلا آجر خوبه :D
<hasanhabibi> saaber: loool ono bede bache khodet ha ha
<saaber> لول
<hasanhabibi> saaber:  beram felan ta baad
<hasanhabibi> :-/
<saaber> hasanhabibi: bye bye
<hasanhabibi> saaber: bay .... :X
<DrAcid> man dar morede nasbe karte graphic moshkel daram
<DrAcid> kassi mitoone rahnamaee koneh?
<DrAcid> driver intel gm965/gl960 ro az koja bayad begiram?
<saaber> DrAcid: ubuntu darid?
<DrAcid> baleh man ubuntu 12.10 install kardam
<DrAcid> ama graphic card khob kar nemikoneh
<DrAcid> tasvir vazeh nist
<saaber> rastesh man ubuntu nadashtam amma ino check konid: $  glxinfo | grep direct
<saaber> in dastoor mizanin chi miad?
<saaber> DrAcid: ^
<saaber> DrAcid: khorooji ro inja benevisid
<DrAcid> wait
<DrAcid> mige in barname glxinfo install nashodhe
<DrAcid> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<saaber> nasbesh konid ba oon dastoor
<saaber> akhe driver haye intel be toore pishfarz roo hame linux ha nasbe
<saaber> inke migid vazeh nist hads mizanam az tanzimat bashe
<DrAcid> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<saaber> DrAcid: barnamehaye dige ro bebandin
<DrAcid> akhe tanzimatesh nemidoonam kojast
<saaber> DrAcid: barnamehaye dige ro bebandin bad oon dastoorro ejra konid
<DrAcid> ahaaa dare ye karaee mikoneh
<saaber> DrAcid: inke migid vazeh nist masalan chejoorie?
<DrAcid> ino peigham dad: direct rendering: Yes
<DrAcid> maate
<saaber> DrAcid: khob in yani ke driver nasbe va kar mikone
<DrAcid> tasviresh maate
<DrAcid> ahaaa
<saaber> maat? hmmm
<DrAcid> khob tanzimate graphic card kojast too ubuntu?
<saaber> DrAcid: to bakhshe tanzimate monitor
<saaber> DrAcid: system setting ya hamchin chizi
<saaber> DrAcid: graphice monitor ro taghiir bedin
<saaber> DrAcid: resolution
<DrAcid> 1280*800 alan
<DrAcid> taghiresh dadam kharabtar shod
<DrAcid> laptope chizisho nemitoonam avaz konam
<saaber> DrAcid: tooye windows tasvir shafafe?
<DrAcid> aree kamelan
<DrAcid> inja ye juraee text ha massalan saaye dareh mesle in ke 16 million rang nist
<DrAcid> 256 dare kar mikone, ya hemchin chizie
<saaber> DrAcid: eee!
<DrAcid> :)
<DrAcid> shayad ye theme jadid nasb konam dorost she\
<saaber> DrAcid: wait
<DrAcid> theme az koja gir miad?
<DrAcid> ok
<saaber> DrAcid: $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "DefaultDepth"
<DrAcid> $ chie?
<DrAcid> inam bayad bezanam?
<saaber> DrAcid: in dastoor chi neshoon mide?
<DrAcid> no such file or directory!
<saaber> wait
<DrAcid> ok
<saaber> DrAcid: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<saaber> DrAcid: inham chizi nemiare?
<DrAcid> hichi nemige
<saaber> DrAcid: aks ham ke baz mikoni ya film ke mibini shafaf nist?
<saaber> DrAcid: mikhay ye bar logout login kon shayad avaz shode bashe
<saaber> DrAcid: age nashod begoo ta ye rahe hal behet bedam ki fekr konam ba oon dorost beshe
<DrAcid> chera baraye ax khoobe
<DrAcid> film ham shafaf neshon mideh
<DrAcid> vali mohite khodesh maate
<DrAcid> az theme nist?
<saaber> DrAcid: ehtemalan!
<DrAcid> aha
<DrAcid> az koja mishe theme vasse ubuntu download kard?
<saaber> DrAcid: pishfar khodesh fekr konam chand ta dashte bashe
<DrAcid> are una ro emtehan kardam farghi nakardeh, kollan 2 ta dare!
<saaber> DrAcid: ye kar migam bokon shayad ettefaghi biofte:
<DrAcid> vaghti ye barname az software center nasb kardam massalan 7zip, badesh hich ja neshonesh nemideh, right click ham neshon nemideh ke massalan open with... ( tu listi ke neshon mideh nist) ama vaghti miram download konam mige ghablan download shodeh
<saaber> DrAcid: 7zip nasb koni moghe zip kardan ya extract kardan too list miad
<saaber> DrAcid: masalan alan bezan ye file ro file ro zip kon -> right+click menu -> compress
<DrAcid> tu right click nist!!!!
<DrAcid> mikhad khodesh compress koneh, 7 zip ro aslan nemiareh!
<saaber> DrAcid: vaghti mizani compress ye panjereh baz nemishe?
<DrAcid> are
<DrAcid> vali panjare chizi az 7zip nist!
<saaber> DrAcid:  too oon list yeki hast tar.7z
<DrAcid> umm
<DrAcid> wait
<DrAcid> aha are hast
<DrAcid> tar.7z hast
<saaber> DrAcid: hamine 7zip :)
<DrAcid> ama khob massalan ye file ke rar hast ro nemitoonam baz konam bahash!!!!!
<saaber> DrAcid: baraye rar fekr konam bayad unrar nasb koni
<DrAcid> ye ketabe amuzeshe linux gereftam ke rar hast, nemishe bazesh kard!!!!
<saaber> DrAcid: too hamon package center rar ro search kon
<DrAcid> ahaaaa
<DrAcid> khob in unrar chejurie? az koja biaram? too center nabud!!!
<DrAcid> faghat ye barnameh hast be esme "rar". "unrar" nist
<saaber> DrAcid: hamoon ro nasb kon
<saaber> DrAcid: tasvire menu ha ye panjereha ham maat hast? ya faghat icon ha?
<DrAcid> be nazaram maate! yani mesle windows shafaf nist, hala ya kollan ubunto intorie, ya laptope man rush javab nemideh! :(
<saaber> :(
<DrAcid> bebin, ghablan vaghti miraftam too system settings/details/graphics minevesht unknows, ama alan tashkhis mideh neveshte intel
<khazali> smmsadrnezh: sm bekham ke yek ketabkhune be in c++ ezafe konam che turi mitunam??????????
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: che ketabkhoone E mikhay ezafe koni?
<khazali> yani masalan conio ro nadare khob az koja mitunam file sho gir biaramo ezafe koanm?
<khazali> graphic , conio
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: conio baraye faghat getch() mikhay?!
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: conio nadare
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: hata visual studio ke tu windows bahash code mizanin
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: ham conio ro nadare
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: vali mishe hameye ina ro ezafe kard
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: man baraye ezafe kardane graphics ye instructioni ro donbal kardam
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: vali fahmidam bazi az dastoor ha ro kam dare bazam
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: to felan barname hayi ke tush be conio
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: va graphics niazi nadari
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: ro compile kon
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: vaghti ba man kar dari avalesh nickname ro bezar ta behem notification bede inja
<khazali> smmsadrnezh:  bebin man khob hamin getch ro khiely lazem daram.getch ya masalan getchar ke ina baraye charachter ha kheil moheman??????????
<khazali> smmsadrnezh:   baraye grphic che kar kardi???????
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: na
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: fek nakonam beheshun niaz bashe
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: chon khorujisho bad az ejraye barname tu hamun terminal mibini
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: hala be joz in 2 ta ba baghiyash moshkel nadari?!
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: salam
<shayan> slm
<shayan> :D
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: baraye inke az shakhse khasi soal koni
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: kafiye
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: nicknamesh ro avalesh benevisi ta behesh notification bede
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: kafie avalesh ro type koni
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: va tab bezani khodesh kamel mikone
<shayan> smmsadrnezh: man chi kar konam ba in sda2
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  /dev/sda2 mount nemishe
<shayan> fzerorubigd:  slm
<shayan> fzerorubigd:  hasT
<shayan> ?
<iboiijihjbi> salam . kasi hast javabamo bede ?
<iboiijihjbi> kasi hast ?
<shayan> ?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: khow dobare nasb kon
<iboiijihjbi> ?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: vali bootloader
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ro jaye dorosti bezar
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: chon alan didam
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: jaye dorosti nabud
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:   rahi qeire nasb dobare dare?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: belakhare bayad nasb koni dobare
<smmsadrnezh> chon alan nemituni az ubuntu estefade koni
<shayan> ok vali mikham aval data ro copy konam
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: az dashboard
<shayan> how?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> how/
<shayan> ?dashboard chie?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: gparted partition editor
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ro baz kon
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: rooye super key kilik koni ya az gushe samte chap balaye safhe
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: mituni dash ro baz koni
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  az sefr tozih bede step by step midoni k man sefram
<shayan> to gnome?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: dashboard >> gparted partition editor
<shayan> dashboard nadaram
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: gooshe samte chap bala dari
<shayan> unity e  fek konam oon to gnome
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: hamunja ke logoye ubuntu keshide
<shayan> ahaaaaaaaaa
<shayan> on to gnome
<shayan> male man unitye
<shayan> oono nadare
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: biya rush minevise chie
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: minevise
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: Dash Home
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: etefaghan unity dashboard dare
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: gnome nadare
<shayan> e
<shayan> didam
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: dastooresh hamin mount hast
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<shayan> NTFS signature is missing.
<shayan> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<shayan> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<shayan> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<shayan> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  hala chi?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: hala ini ke goftam ro baz kon: dashboard >> gparted partition editor
<shayan> ino bld nistam baz nemishe
<shayan> bayad search konam?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: are Dge
<shayan> nmiad khow
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bezan partition
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: vaghti nemiad bayad yekam ba horoof va kalamat bazi koni man ke nemidunam unja daghighan be che esmi hast
<shayan> shayad nadare
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bezan gnome aslan
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bayad biad tu listesh
<shayan> nayomad'
<shayan> ]
<shayan> \
<shayan> \
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  naomad gnome
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  nayomad gnome hala?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bezan gnome bayad ye chizi tu maye haye partion editor ya gparted biad
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: gparted ham mizani tu dashboard nemiad chizi?
<shayan> na hichkodom
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: pas bezan
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: sudo cfdisk
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: unam behet partioni neshoon nemide?
<shayan> ye chizi ba z shod nemidoonam chie to terminal
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ye narmafzare partion editor hast
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ke tu terminal kar mikone
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan>  sda1       Boot       Primary   ntfs           [bin]           1019.94*
<shayan>                          Pri/Log   Free Space                        5.61*
<shayan>    sda5       NC         Logical   ntfs           [new]          45478.63*
<shayan>    sda6       NC         Logical   ext4                           3997.35*
<shayan>    sda7       NC         Logical   swap                            535.83*
<shayan>                          Pri/Log   Free Space                   130996.43*
<shayan>    sda3                  Primary   ntfs                          21890.22
<shayan>                          Primary   Free Space                        0.95*
<shayan> man ino mikham
<shayan> alan
<shayan> Pri/Log   Free Space                   130996.43
<shayan> chera free space/
<shayan> ?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  nazaret chie?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: mikhasti kodum sda ro mount koni?
<shayan> sda2 k nadare
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: sda2 bood?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: nadare
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: are
<shayan> are
<shayan> ine
<shayan>  Pri/Log   Free Space                   130996.43*
<shayan> hajmesh 120 GB bood
<DrAcid> salam be hamegi
<shayan> slsm
<shayan> slm
<DrAcid> man dar morede graphic card too ubuntu ye soal daram
<shayan> DrAcid:  mitoni komak koni
<DrAcid> ba dasture glxinfo mikham kar konam
<DrAcid> na man komak MIKHAM
<shayan> :D
<shayan> man k sefram DrAcid
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  chi shod
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ehtemalan pak shode :))
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  yani bayad new konam bad recovery?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  rahe dg nnadare?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: man fek mikonam pakesh kardi chon FS ro mizane free space
<shayan> are
<shayan> me 2
<shayan> mishe recovery hala?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: are recovery male vaghtie ke hich rahi nadashte bashi
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  alan dg hich rahi nist>/?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: agar pakesh karde bashi hich rahi nist
<shayan> pak nakradam shayad khodesh pak shode
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  hala chera boot nemishe?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  os
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: vali baram ajibe
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ke chera
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: tu /dev
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: beheshun sda dade
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: khodesh pak nemishe
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: agar pak shode bashe
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: nabayad sda joda bezare barash tu /dev
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  pas hala chi konam?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: felan ideye digeyi be zehnam nemirese
<DrAcid> Salam be hamegi
<DrAcid> man dar morede graphic card va dastoore glxinfo soal daram, kassi mituneh komakam koneh?
<DrAcid> man dar morede graphic card va dastoore glxinfo soal daram, kassi mituneh komakam koneh?
<DrAcid> man dar morede graphic card va dastoore glxinfo soal daram, kassi mituneh komakam koneh?
<mojtaba> چرا انجمن خراب شده؟ کسی میدونه؟
<mojtaba> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-22
<Kian_> salam
<Kian_> کسی تو کانال هست؟
<Kian_> انجمن کی باز میشه؟
<Kian_> این آی آر سی چه طور کار میکنه؟
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ping
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pong
<the-light> fzerorubigd: vaght dari /msg?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: sure
<abvet> hi
<abvet> hi any one
<anoNxeRo> hi
<abvet> i have a question !
<anoNxeRo> !ask | abvet
<lubotu3> abvet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abvet> that mixem me so up :D
<abvet> i want install ubuntu inside the windows 8
<anoNxeRo> use a virtual machine
<abvet> no
<abvet> in seprated partion INside the win 8
<anoNxeRo> windows based operating system use ntfs partitioning system,whilst linux uses ext4 per default
<anoNxeRo> what ur asking doenst make sence
<anoNxeRo> the only way to run linux in a windows enviroment is by using a virtual mashine
<anoNxeRo> if u want to install linux, thats a different story
<anoNxeRo> u dont need to install on windows!
<anoNxeRo> it has nothing to do with window
<anoNxeRo> s
<abvet> no
<abvet> i am install win 8
<abvet> and then install ubuntu
<abvet> understand me?
<abvet> install win 8 then instal ubuntu
<anoNxeRo> well instead of trying to speak english u could have said it in farsi
<anoNxeRo> !install
<lubotu3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<abvet> oh,sure
<abvet> man windows 8 nasb kardam
<abvet> ok?
<abvet> baed ubunto ro boot kardam ke ounam nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> wait
<anoNxeRo> poshte teleam
<abvet> ama baed az nasb dg nemitoonam boot menu bebinam ,
<abvet> bashe :)
<anoNxeRo> bayad grub ro tanzim
<abvet> kameltar begin
<saaber> ubuntulog: lubotu3 ChanServ سلام
<saaber> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<anoNxeRo> moghe nasb ubuntu grub ro ro kodom partition nasb kardi?
<saaber>  /boot
<the-light> saaber: baz aumadi channel o berizi beham ;)
<saaber> the-light: :D :P
<anoNxeRo> bayad to mbr nasb mikardi]
<abvet> bebakhshid shoma yahoo eina mitoonid biaein?darhame kheili einja
<saaber> abvet: aslan pasho bia khoone ma :D
<abvet> bezar moshkelam hal beshe
<abvet> khoone shoma ham miam
<abvet> :D
 * saaber alan yadesh oomad khoone nadare! karton khabe :P
<abvet> *saber Alzaimer DArad
<abvet> anoNxeRo
<saaber> abvet: age kesi tamayol dashte bashe mitooni be soorate khosoosi bahash chat konid
<anoNxeRo> abvet, inkaro kon, dvd ubuntu ro bezar, bad ye ghesmat dare
<anoNxeRo> vase tanzimat
<abvet> na kasi tamayol nadare
<anoNxeRo> onja dobare grub ro tanzim kon
<abvet> mishe to yahoo berim ,
 * saaber بوی توطئه میاد
<abvet> kojast ein tanzimatesh?
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<saaber> the-light: be nazaret weblog nevisi be in shiveye marsoom ta key edame peida mikone?
<anoNxeRo> abvet, linkaro bebin
<saaber> the-light: emkanesh hast bere too dele shabakehaye ejtemaei?
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<the-light> saaber: edame peida mikone felan jaygozin kameli meslesh nayoomade, hata twitter o facebook ham natoonest jasho begire, ama kamrngesh kard yekam
<saaber> the-light: to cheghadr barat skin e weblog barat mohemme?
<abvet> are didam
<abvet> boot repair ro ghablan down karde boodam
<saaber> the-light: -barat
<abvet> ama
<the-light> saaber: ta hodudi ke rahat basham tush o hajme ziadi nadashte bashe albate ;)
<abvet> ba live ubuntu ke vared mishodam
<abvet> nemitoonest bekhone flashamo
<saaber> the-light: to khodet tarjih midi skine webloget sade bashe?
<the-light> saaber: are classic
<saaber> the-light: chinesh bishtar barat mohemme?
<saaber> چینش قسمت ها
<saaber> چیدمان
<the-light> saaber: yekam na ziad
<saaber> the-light: rahato mokhatab chi?
<saaber> the-light: rahati*
<the-light> saaber: baram ziad mohem nist :D
<abvet> daste hamegi dard nakone makhsosan anoNxeRo
<saaber> the-light: pas oon webloget ro bendaz too chah!
<abvet> movafagh bashid
<saaber> abvet: man ke ubuntu balad nistam! ba windows ki mire too ghaar!
<the-light> saaber: mokhatab khodesho peida mikone har weblog i, shayad weblog kheyli az weblog nevisaye marood hamintori bashe
<saaber> the-light: akhe too in fekram form e content cheghadr tasirgozare too jazb o daf
<the-light> saaber: taghriban hichi
<saaber> the-light: narenji ye kam sheklesho avaz kard az dar o divar foshesh dadan!
<saaber> the-light: hatta bazia tahdid mikardan ke dg nemian!
<the-light> saaber: adamo hamintoran hamine taghirat o nemipaziran, hamishe ham bade taghirat 1 ede razian 1 ede ham shaki
<the-light> hamishe*
<saaber> the-light: akhe narenji sholoogh shode bood
<the-light> saaber: taghirateshun bara tablighat o zaheresh bud bishtar bara hamin shakian
<saaber> the-light: akhe too ghabli ham tabligh ziad bood, amma kamtar too chesh bood
<the-light> saaber: sorry man beram khune sherkatam, badan miharfim
<saaber> chakerim
<shayan> slm
<shayan> kasi hast
<shayan> inja
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  man alan che konam?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: partion bandit
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: aval har partioni ke behesh lazem nadari
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ro pak kon
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: badesh baraye dorost kardane fazaye khali shayad lazem bashe bazi az partion hat ro kuchik koni
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ke bastegi be meghdar fazaye khalishun dare
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: badesh
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bezan: Add
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: be tartib inayi ke migam ro entekhab kon:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: end | size: 2 barabare RAMet | Swap | Primary
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: beginning | size: meghdare baghimandeye hard ke khodesh neveshte | / (slash) | file system: ext4
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bootloader ro ruye SDAyi bezar ke / rush mount mishe
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  alan hard dame dast nadaram k khalish konam       taze moqe nasb hich kodom az sda haro neshoon nemide  yani kolesho khali dar nazar migire
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: nabayad intori bashe
<shayan> vali hast
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: mituni ba cfdisk
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: partion bandi koni
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: vali kar ba cfdisk
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: aslan kare asooni nist
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: motmeanan be ye chizi tavajoh nakardi
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: chon gparted hich dalili nadare
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ke sda ha ro neshunet nade
<shayan> che joori ba termianl hameye   sda haye mount shode ro unmount konam?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  ?
<shayan> smm
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  to terminal zadam gparted
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  ino zad
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: ba sudo bayad bezani pas
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: dastoore unmount kardan umount hast
<shayan> smmsadrnezh: root privileges are required for running gparted
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: umount /dev/sda1 masalan
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: nemidunam chera gerafiki bazesh nemikoni
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: tu hamun dashboard bezani
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: miad ghaedatan
<shayan> chon peydash nemikonam
<shayan> to dash board nemiare hichio
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> cfdisk che joori baz konam?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<mahdavi> salam
<shayan> cfdisk chejoori baz konam
<shayan> slm
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> masood
<shayan> daqiqan dastoor ls chie?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:  masalan alan chi mige?
<shayan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/sda1
<shayan> /dev/sda1
<shayan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/sda2
<shayan> /dev/sda2
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: sda1 ya sda2 ye device hast na ye directory ke bekhay intori mohtaviyatesho bebini
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: cfdisk ro bayad tu hamun terminal
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bahash kar koni
<shayan> ok chejoori biaramsesh?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: bayad bezani:
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: sudo cfdisk
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: vali kar bahash aslan rahat nist
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: hamun shab ke behet gotam
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: to moshkelet aslan grub nist
<shayan> kho
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: boot loader ro jaye eshtebahi gozashti
<shayan> pas chera minevise moqe boot
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: FS partion hat aslan malum nist chie
<shayan> kho akhe ba wiin ham bala nemiad
<shayan> moqe boot minevise Grub ...
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: grub ham baraye hamine ke betuni beyne win va ubuntu
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: mogheye boot shodan
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: yekisho entekhab koni
<shayan> kho
<shayan> hala chejoori mishe in ubuntu ro pak kard az ro system?
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> smmm
<shayan> smmsadrnezh:
<shayan> how can i uninstall ubuntu from my pc?
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: partion hayi ke sakhte va tush nasb shode ro pak kon
<shayan> ok
<smmsadrnezh> shayan: albate fek konam hamun /eto ham pak koni kafie
<shayan> ok  beram test konam biam
<DrAcid> Salam be hamegi
<DrAcid> kassi mitooneh rahnemaee koneh ke chetori mishe bfont rooye ubuntu 12.10 install kard? error mideh va panjarash basteh mishe
<DrAcid> exit
<DrAcid> salam
<DrAcid> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-23
<Paracode> salam , forum chi shode ?
<Paracode> addresse forum ro mizanam ye safe sefid miad faghat
<Paracode> KASI TEXTAYE MANO MIBINE ?????????
<Paracode> helo
<Paracode> any one ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-16
<g1> سلام یه سوال دارم
<g1> کسی هست بتونه جوابم بده/
<atlas> LIST/
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-17
<mahdi> سلام کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<anoNxeRo> asbab keshi mikhas bokone?
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> kasi hast dar morede linux suse komakam kone?
<sadegh> كسي هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-19
<shazdehkuchulu> salam , bebakhshid man ye soal daram
<shazdehkuchulu> man mikham Ubuntu nasb konam vase avalin bar , vali nemidounam vase partition bandi bayad chkar konam
<shazdehkuchulu> fazaee ke mikham be Ubuntu ekhtesas bedam , 500 G hast
<shazdehkuchulu> mishe rahnamaeem konin ?
<shazdehkuchulu> kasi peyghame man ro nadide ???
<thurm> چجوری از فیلترینگ عبور کنیم
<thurm> فایرفاکس کار نمیکنه چه کنم
<thurm> هیچ صفحه ای باز نمیشه
<prp-e> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-20
<mi1111111> salam
<mi1111111> doustan man ye moshkeli daram
<mi1111111> kasi mitoune komak bede ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-21
<mehdi__> salam
<mehdi__> dostan man ye moshkel khayli bad daram ba linux
<mehdi__> agar kasi mitone komak kone mamnon misham
<mehdi__> laptapamo kamelan ba os linux taghir dadam
<mehdi__> hala mikham baresh gardonam be windows
<mehdi__> vali cs windows bala nemiyad
<mehdi__> chand ja khondam ke bayad ba cd live biyam bala va hardo format konam
<mehdi__> ama cd live vala nemiyad
<mehdi__> kasi mitone komakam kone hardo format konam?
<soal> salaam
<soal> ye soal
<soal> kaci hast?
<soal> ?:(
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-22
<saadin> سلام. هیچ ppaای نمیتونم اضافه کنم. چه از کامند لاین که این پیغامو میده:
<saadin> Cannot add PPA: ...
<saadin> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<saadin> چه از توی سیستم ستینگ که وقتی میزنم ریپازیتوری رو اضافه کنه هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. سرچ کردم چندجایی گفته بودن مشکل از دوال بوت هست. چیکار کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> saadin,  Please check that the PPA name or format is correct. <<=- همین جوابته
<anoNxeRo> فرمتش اشتباست
<saadin> مطمئنم فرمتش درسته. مثلا برای اضافه کردن واین:
<saadin> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa'.
<saadin> این دستورو میزنم:
<saadin> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<saadin> جاییش مشکل داره؟
<anoNxeRo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<anoNxeRo> نه مشکلی نداره
<saadin> خب پس مشکل از کجا میتونه باشه؟ برای هر ریپازیتوری که می‌خوام اضافه کنم همین پیغامو میده
<anoNxeRo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367026/add-ppa-cassou-emacs
<anoNxeRo> اینو ببین saadin
<saadin> اینو دیده بودم
<saadin> از اون طریق هم تلاش کردم نشد
<JAVACODER> hamishe in anoNxeRo bad rahnamaee mikoneh
<JAVACODER> bishtar gomrah mikoneh
<JAVACODER> help khastin az statues0 o infinitive beporsid
<anoNxeRo> saadin, dual boot داری؟
<saadin> بله
<anoNxeRo> saadin, 13.?
<anoNxeRo> سیستم چیه؟
<saadin> Û±Û³.Û±Û°
<saadin> کنارش ویندوز و فدورا
<saadin> لپتاپه
<anoNxeRo> saadin, اینجور که من دیدم میگن باک تشریف داره
<anoNxeRo> با win همخونی نداره
<saadin> خب آخه من متوجه نمیشم اضافه کردم ریپو چه جوری به دوال بوت بودن مربوط میشه
<anoNxeRo> saadin, نمیدونم وتی چندجا دیدم که نوشتن پاک کردیم حل شد
<anoNxeRo> saadin, apt-get install -f
<saadin> این دستورم زده بودم. مشکلی پیدا نمیکنه
<anoNxeRo> saadin, پس همون باگ باید باشه!
<saadin> anoNxeRo: هوم. پس امیدوارم براش پچ بیاد زودتر. ممنون
<anoNxeRo> saadin, گفتن فرمت کردیم درست شده دیگه راستش نمیدونم
<saadin> anoNxeRo:  آره اونم دیده بودم. امیدوارم واقعا به اون مربوط نباشه
<hs366> soal dar morede virtual box daram ... kasi hast komak kone ?
<Ahmad_> salam , kodam gozineh monaseb hast? http://upload7.ir/images/05576603746338750214.png
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-15
<MortezaE> سلام
<MortezaE> یه مشکل عجیبی پیدا کردم با ۱۴.۰۴
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, salam
<MortezaE> وقتی آلت و تب میزنم، پنجره‌ها عوض میشن ولی نمیشه روشون کلیک کرد
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, :)
<MortezaE> یعنی فوکوس رو قبول نمی‌کنن
<MortezaE> نمیشه هیچ کاری کرد! کسی تا حالا با این مشکل مواجه شده؟
<MasterPiece> please give me the input of this command : $ gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<MortezaE> ok w8 :)
<MasterPiece> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MortezaE> dear MasterPiece, this is the output: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/8011245
<MortezaE> این دومین باره که طی این چند ماه با این مشکل مواجه میشم. نمیدونم چی میشه که همچین میشه! :D
<MasterPiece> $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-mode 'sloppy'
<MasterPiece> then restart your session :)
<MortezaE> does restarting session mean logging off and quiting my applications, MasterPiece?!!!
<MasterPiece> Yes
<MortezaE> so there is no need to this commands... restarting will solve my problem but i need my windows and open applications :(
<MortezaE> ok... i think somebody answered me on #ubuntu :)
<MortezaE> تا حالا شنیدین برای کسی این مشکل پیش اومده باشه MasterPiece ؟
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, You don't make a sense anymore to me, since you do NOT want to think about your problem.
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, Ok friend don't get angry...
<MortezaE> i just need a solution that save me from loosing my works!
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, I'll do my best to ask Smart Question
<MasterPiece> !spam
<lubotu3> Please don't spam
<MasterPiece> !question
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MasterPiece> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, I think this is one of rare times during this 8 years that i seem so foolish :(
<MortezaE> because i completely mixed up
<MortezaE> and dont know what i shoult search...
<MortezaE> *should. i searched a lot!
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, So if you searched a lot and you don't find the correct answer, its the time to give up your knowledge :)
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, do you see http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<MortezaE> :-*
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, R U familiar with gsettings ? gconf ? and How the shortcuts works ?
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, Google it ;)
<MortezaE> ok thanks dude
<MortezaE> by the way i know it is not about gsettings and shortcuts. it's about the Socking Compiz
<disho_> hi all, can you help me to download pdf link from http://peyk.sanjesh.org/pdfversion.aspx with wget in easy way (without sed or grep)
<disho_> any suggestion?
<HaM3D> hi
<MasterPiece> HaM3D, hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-16
<Satrap> سلام
<Satrap> یه سوال داشتم
<Satrap> کسی نیست ؟
<n3vtelen> hengam kar ba ubuntu LED network card khamoush mishe
<n3vtelen> bad az restart dobare roshan mishe
<n3vtelen> va bad az ye modat kar kardan dobare khamoush mishe?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-17
<abdoreza> salam
<abdoreza>  man be tazegi ubuntu 14.04 nasb kardam
<abdoreza>  alan ba compiz moshkel daram
<abdoreza> kole sorate cpu ro migire
<abdoreza> kasi mitone komak kone?
<Raga> ba salam.... az dostan kasi mitone rahnamaee kone
<Raga> man migham ke tor ro nasb konam vali nasb nemishe .... ba en dastor   sudo apt-get install tor
<Raga> ashkan: salam
<Raga> ashkan: ye soal daram
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-18
<adfdfsdfsd> salam
<test____> سلام
<test____> کسی هست /
<test____> ؟
<test____> کسی  پاسخگو نیست؟
<test____> !!!!!!!!
<test____> ؟
<test____> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-19
<Saeid> سلام تو نرم افزار
<Saeid> lyx
<Saeid> چطوری باید یک داکیومنت کلاس جدید
<Saeid> .cls
<Saeid> نصب کرد ؟
<Saeid> تو ویندوز ظاهرا یه پکیج منیچجر داره که این کارو راحت انجام میده ولی تو لینوکس کارش یکمی پی
<Saeid> پیچیدست کسی راه ساده تری نمیدونه
<Saeid> ؟
<Saeid> دوستان مشکل من حل شد جوابش تو این لینکه
<Saeid> http://www.rrfx.net/2009/06/howto-use-ieeetrancls-latex-class-file.html
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-20
<amin> salam man printer konica ro  ke to shabake hast vaghti ping mikjonam peygham-----> destination net unreachable   mide?!?
<MasterPiece> $ ip r
<MasterPiece> !paste | amin
<lubotu3> amin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amin> masterpiece to win hastam
<MasterPiece> amin, salam, inja faghat ubuntu support mishe, join kon tooye #windows
<amin> #windows
<MasterPiece> amin, /j #windows
<mostafa> salam
<mostafa> dostan man fagat dar bare linux shenidam hata bahash kar ham nakardam
<mostafa> kesi mitone rahnamaei kone che linuxi bara shoroe kar khobe man dl konam?
<mostafa> ?
<mostafa> kesi hosele nadare javabe mano bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-14
<maryam> salam
<maryam> man ye soal daram
<maryam> age bekhaym to linux ye file ro shift delete konim bayad chi kar konim
<maryam> ?
<sanaz> hi
<sanaz> please help me
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-15
<rasol> salam bacheha
<CtrlC> سلام
<rasol> kasi metoni be man begheh reg.pnu.ac.ir baz hast ya na
<rasol> CtrlC: alekomosalam in vaghte shab
<rasol> ??????
<rasol> CtrlC: ?
<CtrlC> جانم؟
<rasol> CtrlC: check mekonid reg.pnu.ac.ir ro bebinid vazeh?
<CtrlC> صبر چند لحظه.
<rasol> man ke nemidonam chera vaz nemisheh. dasteton dard nakoneh
<CtrlC> سایت پیامنوره؟
<rasol> sabteh nameh payam noor hast.
<rasol> bale
<CtrlC> ظاهرا که باز نمیشه.
<CtrlC> باز بشه هم که میدونید خودتون رو لینوکس نمیتونید،استفاده اش کنید. اینترنت اکسپلودر!
<CtrlC> rasol
<rasol> CtrlC: virtualbox.
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-16
<mohsen_> سلام بر همه اساتید
<mohsen_> من تازه کار هستم و نیاز به کمک دارم برخی مواقع
<mohsen_> فایل نصبی واسه vmware tools
<mohsen_> با فرمت .deb
<mohsen_> را نیاز دارم میشه کمک کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-17
<m110> hi
<m110> سلام شرمنده دوستان من چند سوال درمورد ابنتو سرور دارم
<m110> كسي هست بتون كمك كنه؟
<frghkz> slm
<frghkz> slm
<frghkz> الآن کسی نیست میخوام با خودم حرف بزنم ! :)
<frghkz> سلام
<frghkz2> سلام چطوری؟
<frghkz> خوبم بد نیستم :)
<frghkz2> چه لبخند مظلومانه ای!
<frghkz2> منم خوبم
<frghkz> چه جالب
<frghkz> به نظرت بقیه فکر میکنن ما دیونه شدیم؟؟
<frghkz2> چی بگم
<frghkz2> بیا از بقیه بپرسیم!
<frghkz> خب
<frghkz> بقیه! آهای بقیه! کسایی که دارید اینو داخل لوگ ها میخونید
<frghkz> نظر شما چیه؟
<frghkz> خو چیکار کنیم هیچکی نیست!
<frghkz2> آره
<frghkz2> اون بالا زده بحث و گفتگی ولی با کی؟
<frghkz2> ما که رفتیم
<frghkz> من هم همینط.ر
<frghkz> همینطور
<frghkz> لوگ آی  آر سی ها رو در
<frghkz> IRCLOGS.UBUNTU.COM
<frghkz> ببینید
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-18
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> کسی هست؟
<mmb_hand> درمورد fork یه مشکل داشتم
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> کسی نمیتونه در مورد فورک کمکم کنه؟
<Guest48333> وقتی اوبونتو را اپدیت می کنم موقع نصب در قسمت گراب هنگ می کند.
<bigboobs> :)
<babak_tour> سلام.
<babak_tour> همه چی درسته؟  من وصلم؟
<crasher> join
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-19
<RezaZooM> درود به همگی! نرم افزاری شبیه نرم افزار hotspot VPN Shield داریم برای اوبونتو؟
<keyhan> سلام تور
<mike90> AnyConnect !
<babak_tour> همین الآن متوجه شدم که هدستم سوخت! کلاً این دینگ دینگ کردنشو نشنیدم.
<babak_tour> سلام مایک. سوالی داشتی؟
<babak_tour> ظاهراً تعدادی از بچه‌ها رفتن.
<babak_tour> خدا نگهدار، به امید دیدار
<babak_tour> من اومدم...
<amirhossein> salam
<amirhossein> dostan man bad az nasbe ubuntu wa bedone inke barnameye khasi nasb konam be moshkele kambode faza khordam
<amirhossein> ba inke wase / 4GB faza gozashtam
<amirhossein> hata /home ro ham joda sakhtam.
<amirhossein> chetor mitonam location nasb barnamaro awaz konam
<amirhossein> ya inke majboram hajme home ro ezafe konam
<jafar> سلام
<jafar> کسی هست
<jafar> ؟
<jafar> من یه مشکل دارم البته برا اوبونتو نیست
<babak_tour> سلام جعفر
<babak_tour> مشکلت چیه؟
<jafar> من میخوام دستگاهمو با Framaroot روت کنم ولی میترسم
<babak_tour> خوب من در این زمینه تخصص و تجربه‌ای ندارم.
<jafar> کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<jafar> الو
<babak_tour> این نرم‌افزار امپاتی، تنظیم نوتیفیکیشنش کجاست؟
<babak_tour> شما پیغام میدین صدایی ازش در نمیاد.
<babak_tour> فعلاً خدا نگهدار
<nima> سلام من میخوام ابونتو نصب کنم هاردم 750 مگ هست از پارتیشن بندی زیاد سر در نمیارم جند تا سایت را سر زدم هر کدوم یه چیز نوشته بودن
<nima> اگه 150 مگ برا روت جدا کنم به عنوان primary به نظرتون خوب هست
<nima> بعد یک درایو اکستندد ایجاد کنم و در داخل اون یه پارتیشن لوجیکال swap و مابقی به عنوان home
<nima> همچین پارتیشن بندی درست هست؟
<nima> در ضمن رم لپ تابم 4 گیگ هست میخوام برای swap 2 گیگ پارتیشن بزنم کافیه به نظرتون>
<nima> ؟
<nima> ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دوستان راهنمایی کنه
 * nima slaps mike90 around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-20
<babakubuntu> salam
<babakubuntu> dostan 1 soal dashtam man script neveshtam k vasl mishe database query migire va khoroji dar file save mikone va baad email mikone khoroji ama mozo in hast k khoroji k email mishe mohtaviatesh farsi hast ama harja farsi bashe ???? mindaze chetori mishe moshkel hasl kard?
<iraj> babakubuntu, bayad tuye file 'utf8' benevisi
<babakubuntu_> iraj , khub mozo hamine chetor begam utf8 benevisi ?
<iraj> babakubuntu_,  python?
<babakubuntu_> iraj , ?????
<babakubuntu_> motevajeh manzoret nashodam
<babakubuntu_> az python estefade nemikonam
<iraj> babakubuntu_, aha
<iraj> babakubuntu_, nemi dunam
<babakubuntu_> chetore alan bayad bgam on khoroji k email miikone horof farsi  , farsi neshon bede na ??
<iraj> ubuntulog,  nemi dunam :)
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه در مورد fork
<mmb_hand> بهم کمک کنه؟
<mmb_hand> یه سوال دارم
<babakubuntu> salam
<babakubuntu> dostan 1 soal
<babakubuntu> alan date mizanim tarikh miladi mide
<babakubuntu> aya rahi hast k zamani mizanim date ya x ya .....  tarikh shamsi neshon bede
<babakubuntu> ?
<babak_tour> آخجون یه بابک دیگه. سلام بابک.
<babakubuntu> babak_tour ,
<RooT> سلام
<Guest44897> :|
<mili366> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-19
<elisa87> salam inja kasi ba visual studio kar karde? man in error o migiram http://stackoverflow.com/questions/41227986/cannot-add-a-link-to-the-file-scilexer64-dll-this-file-is-within-the-project-di
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-20
<simishka> salam
<simishka> kasi on hast ?
<simishka> soal dashtam
<shangul> danialbehzadi, Rasool Entertainment told me to tell you to check your email :))
<danialbehzadi> shangul: I check it everyday
<shangul> why Minix3 is a little slow? also it did not detect my network card
<shangul> they said that performance is not their goal
<hamed> salam
<Guest69604> kali hast man salam beporsam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-21
<pooria> سلام
<pooria> دوستان کسی میتونه یه فیلترشکن به غیر از تور برای اوبونتو معرفی کنه؟
<shangul> ehsan_, is freedns.afraid.org up for you?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-22
<rezza> salam
<rezza> man diruz ubuntu ruye systemam nasb kardam va alan search kardam ta yek forum marbut b ubuntu peyda konam k b inja rsidam
<rezza> man inja mitunam soal konam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-23
<payam> سلام
<payam> دوستان من همین الان با دستور dd یکی از هاردهام ور ترکوندم
<payam> راخی داره برای بازگشت اطلاعاتش یا اینکه کلا\رید ؟
<shangul> salam
<payam> سلام شنگول
<shangul> این؟
<shangul> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,143601.msg1128757.html#new
<shangul> شما انکدر هستید؟
<payam> نه
<payam> من میخواستم یه usb بوت ویندوز بسازم
<shangul> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,108797.0.html
<shangul> من چیز دیگه ای نمیدونم
<payam> ممنونم بابت رانماییت
<payam> یه تست میکنم
<payam> ولی کلا هارد unallocated شده
<payam> به هر حال لطف کردی بابت وقتی که گذاشتی
<shangul> مگه نمیخواستی فلش رو بوت تیبل بکنی؟
<shangul> چطو هارد رو اینطور کردی؟!
<shangul> اشتباهی به جای فلش هارد رو زدی؟
<payam> اشتباها به جای sdc sda رو زدم
<payam> رفت رو هاردم
<shangul> امیدوارم غم آخرتون باشه !
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-24
<milad> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-25
<mangul> hi all
<am1n> hi
<mangul> bye all
<shangul> hi all
<shangul> sometimes my channel is more busy than here!
<shangul> am1n, say !hunt
<mohamad> slm
<mohamad> kasi hast?
<mohamad> slm
<Ardeshir> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-18
<jones> سلام
<jones> کسی هست؟
<Guest12932> hey anyone here?!
<danialbehzadi> Guest12932: yes
<mohsen__> :/
<ashkan> salam
<ashkan> kesi hast?
<ashkan> alo
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-19
<net-lock> salam
<net-lock> vagt bekheir
<net-lock> dostan kasi hast ke az docker ro server iran estefade bokonad ?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-20
<ghasemtalaee> با سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-21
<uh> hi
<ahbehnam> سلام چطوری باید یه نرم افزار رو روی اوبونتو نصب کنم میشه بگید؟
<Mr-P> سلام
<Mr-P> :/
<Mr-P> :/
<Mr-P> کسی نیست
<Mr-P> :/
<Mr-P> اصلا
<Mr-P> اینجا کجاس
<Mr-P> ؟
<Mr-P>  :/
<Mr-P> بای
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-23
<user> join
<user> kasi hast?
<user> chera anjoman hamash in error ro mide?
<user>  دوباره تلاش کنید . اگر مجدد به این خطا بخوردید ، به مدیریت تالارگفتمان اطلاع بدهید .
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-17
<erfan> salam dostan
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-23
<Moczed> Hi
<Moczed> Am I just connected?!
